# DCT6412 III HDMI won't work (sometimes)



## Andrew Wolfe

I know this has been discussed before - but I can't find an answer by searching.


My DCT6412 Phase III works fine over HDMI to my Sony projector - but if I switch it through my AVR (Denon 4806) I get mostly nothing with an occasional "you don' t have HDCP" error message. My other HDMI sources work fine through the Denon.


I know other have seen similar problems. Anybody found a fix?


----------



## skipsterut

This has been a problem for quite a while. There have been many posts various forums. I am most familiar wiuth in the thread regarding the Pioneer VSX-72 and 74 receivers -- which switch HDMI but not the Moto 6412's. Here's a post from the Pioneer thread that's somewhat informative.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...13#post6245013 


It's the not receivers' fault -- has to do with the HDMI/HDCP handshaking being done by the Moto 6412 with a "repeater" device such as a receiver -- Pioeer, Denon, Yamaha -- doesn't matter which.


I am attempting to work with a Comcast engineer who has volunteered to help with this issue. If I get any useful information or results I'll start a new thread on the subject.


----------



## Andrew Wolfe

Through some back channels - I have confirmed that this is Motorola's problem. Apparently they are working on a fix. I was hoping to find out if anyone had found one on their own.


----------



## skipsterut




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Andrew Wolfe* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Through some back channels - I have confirmed that this is Motorola's problem. Apparently they are working on a fix. I was hoping to find out if anyone had found one on their own.



Sorry, but I have not found a fix on my own. I'd love to hear about one.


Also -- as mentioned in my previous post -- if I get anywhere with the back channels I am trying to work through I'll be sure to post whatever I find out.


Andrew --- please be sure to post if/when you hear anything from your back channels.


Maybe we should just keep this thread alive as the "offical" Moto 6412 HDMI info thread. That way we can have a common spot for any and all info about this major problem area.










Thanks.


----------



## kepy

The power of the internet......


Just received my Moto 6412 III and spent forever getting everything 'hooked back up' in my entertainment center only to start configuring my Yamaha 2600 to find a "We don't like HDMI repeaters for HD content" msg.


Thought I'd hop online and see what I could find out and I end up here right out of the shoot googling dct6412 III hdmi



I was excited to get the model with HDMI as my provider's site showed the model with DVI (previous generation) figuring "Oh, this make setup sooo much easier"




Rant.....

Stop making technology the bad guy, it just frustrates, annoys, and vexes Joe Consumer. I love the idea of HDMI! That one simple cable to solve the 'rats nest' that is the wiring situation of my entertainment center. Oh the simplicity of it all.

Only to be CRUSHED by limitations on the technology under the guise of 'protecting content'.

Is it not a joke anyway? Aren't there devices to solve this problem (If not, I'd bet the house there will be)

I sorry for ranting but I'm finally able to get into being and Audio/VideoPhile only to be sullen by the freaking hoops I gotta jump thru, Sheesh....




I'm sure the DVR capabilites for HD content will make it all worthwhile, but man at first blush, I will just appreciate my Replay GUI all the more.


If a solution were to be worked out or otherwise present itself, speculation on how it would get applied? A unit with that Version firmware? a push from the CableCo? USB thumb drive? Is there any precedent for this sort of 'fix'


....I should be enjoying HD content instead of being online, thanks for letting me vent.


----------



## Andrew Wolfe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kepy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The power of the internet......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure the DVR capabilites for HD content will make it all worthwhile, but man at first blush, I will just appreciate my Replay GUI all the more.




Believe me, nobody finds it harder than I do to give up the Replay. I was CTO at Sonicblue when we developed the 4000 and 5000 series. With the 6412, I had to give up commercial skip, networking, and a decent UI - but the improved picture quality trumps everything else.


Anyway - the UI on the 6412 is not nearly as bad as the TV-guide UI on my Sony DVR. It's truly awful.


----------



## siehead

I am new to both this forum and the world of avs, but am having the same problems with my DCT6412 III and would be most appreciative if someone out there knew something I could do. After hours on the phone with comcast, the lady told me that hdcp was intentionally disabled on the dct6412 III, and that I am only allowed to use the component outputs... I think she didn't know what she was talking about, they never do.

Please offer some kind words of advice, I have a JVC RX-D702B and a V Vizio P50HDM. I would very much like to use these three items together via HDMI, if anybody knows anything, you will be making my day.

Thanks.


----------



## skipsterut




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *siehead* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am new to both this forum and the world of avs, but am having the same problems with my DCT6412 III and would be most appreciative if someone out there knew something I could do. After hours on the phone with comcast, the lady told me that hdcp was intentionally disabled on the dct6412 III, and that I am only allowed to use the component outputs... I think she didn't know what she was talking about, they never do.
> 
> Please offer some kind words of advice, I have a JVC RX-D702B and a V Vizio P50HDM. I would very much like to use these three items together via HDMI, if anybody knows anything, you will be making my day.
> 
> Thanks.



As mentioned in previous posts in this thread (and also many other threads -- see the link in post #2 in this thread) this is a general problem. There is no current fix.










The Comcast lady was wrong about HDCP being disabled. If you connect the HDMI from the Moto box to the TV it should display just fine. IF HDCP weren't enabled you wouldn't see anything this way either. I have read the HDCP spec and I believe the problem is that the 6412's HDCP is only enabled for display devices and not for "repeater" devices such as a receiver.


Until Motorola fixes the problem there are only a few things you can do -- none of which is what you really want, but it's all you'll be able to do for now --


1. If you want to switch all video through your receiver you can still use the reciever's HDMI output to your HDTV, except that you will need to use the component output from the Moto 6412 box to your receiver and let the receiver upconvert it to HDMI. This is probably the best option in that all video is going through the receiver and you have just one connection between it and the TV. The only drawback is it doesn't give you pure digital from the cable box to the TV.


2. If you want pure digital from the cable box to the TV via the HDMI output of the Moto 6412 there is no way to plug it into the receiver and have it work. So you will have to plug it directly into your HDTV. If your TV has 2 HDMI inputs you can plug the receiver's HDMI into the other one and then use the TV to switch between the cable box and the receiver for its input source. i.e., use the TV's remote to switch between the TV's HDMI 1 and HDMI 2 inputs depending on whether you want to watch TV or some other video source that's going through the receiver.


3. If your TV only has one HDMI input, and you want to use it for the cable video, then you will need to use component input on the TV to connect the receiver and not use the receiver's HDMI at all. The you would switch the TV input between HDMI and its Component input. I think this is the least desirable option of the 3, but it's your choice.


Obviously since you won't be using the HDMI from the Moto to the receiver you won't be able to use it for audio, so you will also need to connect the optical digital audio from the Moto to the receiver -- unless of course you want to use your TV for audio !!










There may be other options to connect your system -- maybe someone else has a better idea. But since the Moto box's HDMI will not work with a receiver, it's a question of picking the least bad of the options -- given your preferences and other video signal processing needs/options.


BTW -- I am working with a Comcast engineer (via e-mail) who has a contact at Motorola. I'm trying to find out if they are even working on this problem, and if so, when they might have a solution. I'll post to this thread anything I find out.


----------



## siehead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skipsterut* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> As mentioned in previous posts in this thread (and also many other threads -- see the link in post #2 in this thread) this is a general problem. There is no current fix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Comcast lady was wrong about HDCP being disabled. If you connect the HDMI from the Moto box to the TV it should display just fine. IF HDCP weren't enabled you wouldn't see anything this way either. I have read the HDCP spec and I believe the problem is that the 6412's HDCP is only enabled for display devices and not for "repeater" devices such as a receiver.
> 
> 
> Until Motorola fixes the problem there are only a few things you can do -- none of which is what you really want, but it's all you'll be able to do for now --
> 
> 
> 1. If you want to switch all video through your receiver you can still use the reciever's HDMI output to your HDTV, except that you will need to use the component output from the Moto 6412 box to your receiver and let the receiver upconvert it to HDMI. This is probably the best option in that all video is going through the receiver and you have just one connection between it and the TV. The only drawback is it doesn't give you pure digital from the cable box to the TV.
> 
> 
> 2. If you want pure digital from the cable box to the TV via the HDMI output of the Moto 6412 there is no way to plug it into the receiver and have it work. So you will have to plug it directly into your HDTV. If your TV has 2 HDMI inputs you can plug the receiver's HDMI into the other one and then use the TV to switch between the cable box and the receiver for its input source. i.e., use the TV's remote to switch between the TV's HDMI 1 and HDMI 2 inputs depending on whether you want to watch TV or some other video source that's going through the receiver.
> 
> 
> 3. If your TV only has one HDMI input, and you want to use it for the cable video, then you will need to use component input on the TV to connect the receiver and not use the receiver's HDMI at all. The you would switch the TV input between HDMI and its Component input. I think this is the least desirable option of the 3, but it's your choice.
> 
> 
> Obviously since you won't be using the HDMI from the Moto to the receiver you won't be able to use it for audio, so you will also need to connect the optical digital audio from the Moto to the receiver -- unless of course you want to use your TV for audio !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There may be other options to connect your system -- maybe someone else has a better idea. But since the Moto box's HDMI will not work with a receiver, it's a question of picking the least bad of the options -- given your preferences and other video signal processing needs/options.
> 
> 
> BTW -- I am working with a Comcast engineer (via e-mail) who has a contact at Motorola. I'm trying to find out if they are even working on this problem, and if so, when they might have a solution. I'll post to this thread anything I find out.



how extremely helpful and informative you have been. fortunately my tv does have two hdmi inputs, so I believe I will just run one directly to the tv from the box, and go buy an optical digital audio wire to connect my box to my receiver. so much for fewer wires. Hopefully this is just going to be a temporary workaround. In reality, the I don't notice too much loss when using the component output to my receiver, probably because of JVC's upconversion. Still very depressing though. It is also tough to spend so much time on the phone with people that do not know what your problem is.

Thank you again for your help, and do keep me updated if motorola ever catches on to their shortcomings and does something about it.


----------



## skipsterut

siehead --


Connecting the 6412 directly to your single HDMI input on the TV is OK if you don't have another video source to deal with. But assuming you also have a DVD player, then you might want to think about option 1 and just live with the component output from the 6412 being upconverted to HDMI by the receiver.


To my eye it's difficult to tell the difference between HD via HDMI and HD via component. And with option 1 you not only have the advantage of one common switching point for all your video signals, but also -- if your DVD player happens to have HDMI or DVI (either now or in the near future) -- you will be able to preserve the digital video from that source through to the HDTV.


In any case you will need the optical audio cable for the audio from the 6412. IMHO you don't need to spend a fortune for these (or any other interconnects). I have all Acoustic Research Pro II series (their mid-tier line) and like them very much. Good value IMO. For optical audio I have the PR 181 cables (6 foot).


I got mine online from beachaudio.com and was very pleased wiht both the price and the customer service (quick delivery and low shipping charges). (NOTE: I have no connection with beachaudio.com Just used them to buy my AR interconnects and was very satisfied.)


But before buying one -- call or stop by Comcast and ask if they have one you can have. I have seen other posts where Comcast has provided optical audio cables -- they're not always available but if they are, then take advantage of the freebie.







Also -- if you decide to connect the 6412 via component be sure to get the cable from Comcast instead of buying one. They have given me 3 very good quality component cable sets. They come as 5 cables in one run -- 3 for video and 2 for audio. I don't use the audio, since it's easy to just peel off the audio cables and leave the 3 video cables alone.










Good luck. Let us know how you make out.


----------



## siehead

Thanks for all the helpful advice, there seem to be many kind people in this forum. My TV has two HDMI inputs, so I might as well use both. I guess now I am just upset with motorola, I understand that this is a new technology and therefore I need to wait out the difficulties, but really, how hard should this have been to predict?

Anyway, thanks again for the help. Hopefully motorola will do something about this problem sometime soon.


----------



## Andrew Wolfe

Just a few followup comments:


1) Comcast gave me a 6' optical (toslink) cable with my 6412


2) I am using the component out from the 6412 and converting to HDMI in my AVR. I have to admit - I can't see the difference.


----------



## siehead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skipsterut* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This has been a problem for quite a while. There have been many posts various forums. I am most familiar wiuth in the thread regarding the Pioneer VSX-72 and 74 receivers -- which switch HDMI but not the Moto 6412's. Here's a post from the Pioneer thread that's somewhat informative.
> 
> 
> ***
> 
> 
> It's the not receivers' fault -- has to do with the HDMI/HDCP handshaking being done by the Moto 6412 with a "repeater" device such as a receiver -- Pioeer, Denon, Yamaha -- doesn't matter which.
> 
> 
> I am attempting to work with a Comcast engineer who has volunteered to help with this issue. If I get any useful information or results I'll start a new thread on the subject.



Just to confirm what you all already know, a motorola representative got back to me and wrote:


Siehead,


The problem is with HDCP, its copy protection, there is nothing we can do until a new firmware becomes available that can resolve

it, we do not know when it will become available, we have been told it is being worked on. The HDCP protocol "thinks" your receiver

could be a recorder and enacts the copy protection protocol.


If you have any further questions, feel free to reply to us here, or call us 24/7 at 1-877-466-8646. Thank you again for choosing

Motorola and have a nice day.

Charles Dawley


----------



## meich

All,

just so your aware, i too am having the same issue. After some MAJOR ranting to my cable rep and the "mostly" ignorant support at Comcast......


THE FIX .... Well, they have a new unit called the DCT700, which positively reports to fix the issue. But, there are few in production, and is supported in a limited amount of locations.


I apologize if i sound irritated, but this has been pissing me off for awhile, especially after spenidng a total of 7k in gear in hopes to harness the sweetness of pure digital and less cable clutter, among alot of other pains just to find out some fat headed money maker decides to hang the "High Definition" carrot over our faces, makes us feel good for charging us for it, then expects us to compromise for analog, its pure crap, i mean who the hell in this day and age is going to get a High Def cable box without having other equipment and a receiver to enjoy surround sound? Did someone drop the ball on market research? If they want to make it up to the consumer for their dumb @$$ oversights, maybe they should have a STB with DVD built in...


And honestly, im hoping someone with any clout at all from comcast reads these posts to understand truly how pissed off consumers are about all the non-standard standards.... Do they think about the cost of all these components? Cables? all just to find out they dont play together!! ahhhh i feel better, sorry folks


----------



## skipsterut




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meich* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> All,
> 
> just so your aware, i too am having the same issue. After some MAJOR ranting to my cable rep and the "mostly" ignorant support at Comcast......
> 
> 
> THE FIX .... Well, they have a new unit called the DCT700, which positively reports to fix the issue. But, there are few in production, and is supported in a limited amount of locations.



meich --


Man-oh-man I sure understand and share your frustration -- as well as all the other posters in this thread.







Thanks for sharing what you found out from Comcast.


I did a quick google for "dct700" and there is plenty of info about it. Even though it is an all difital STB, unfortunately it doesn't appear to be a replacement for the dct6400 series (or the dct3400) series DVR's.







So I doubt that it will help us much -- even if it were more widely available. Probably need to chalk this up to ignorance on the part of the Comcast person you spoke to.










My back office contact has gone "dark" on me, so I don't really expect to get very far with him. I'm going to try other avenues and I'll report back to this thread if I get any more news one way or the other.


andrew -- Have you gotten any word from your Moto back office contact????


----------



## SeanF

*sigh* Well as of tonight I am now among the many in this thread experiencing this issue. Fun stuff!


DCT6412 III connected to a Denon AVR-4306 via HDMI passed through to an NEC-HT1100 projector is a no go


----------



## skyeflye

I'm having the same problem as everyone else here with my "DCT6412 III" trying to run it through a Pioneer 74TXVi receiver. I too am in disbelief that it doesn't "just work." At least I tested out the connections before I spent the time an energy running cable through my wall conduit.


Unfortunately, my plasma only has a single HDMI input. So I guess until there is a fix for the "DCT6412 III" box, or I can get my mitts on one of those alleged newer boxes, I am going to have to use the component out from the DVR. Thank goodness my receiver will do video upconversion from Component to HDMI so I'll still be able to run a single HDMI cable to the Plasma.


As problems in the world go, this is not a terribly bad problem to have, but still... Booooo!










P.S. I just asked Motorola about this issue via the contact form on their website. If I learn any additional info that's not already above, I'll paste it in.


P.P.S Oh... and I was wrong above. The Pioneer Elite 74-TXVi will apparently NOT convert the component video signal coming into it to then otput via the HDMI cable. Total bummer. I wouldn't really mind this, but my plasma is across the room from all the components, so cabling through a conduit is less than easy. Motorola has really crapped the sheets on this one...


----------



## skipsterut




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skyeflye* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm having the same problem as everyone else here with my "DCT6412 III" trying to run it through a Pioneer 74TXVi receiver. ...
> 
> 
> ... So I guess until there is a fix for the "DCT6412 III" box, or I can get my mitts on one of those alleged newer boxes, ....



As discussed above "alleged" is the operative word. There really is no newer box







The dct700 mentioned by the Comcast rep is not even close to the 6412 III in terms of functionality -- even if it did fix the HDMI/HDCP problem -- which it can't since it doesn't even have HDMI output. (see below). So the dct700 is not the answer -- don't hold your breath waiting for one.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skyeflye* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> P.S. I just asked Motorola about this issue via the contact form on their website. If I learn any additional info that's not already above, I'll paste it in.



That's great. Please let us know what you find out.


I'm also continuing to probe for answers from Comcast/Motorola. Fortunately, my back channel source at Comcast has started to reply to my e-mails (and has even escalated them to the Chief Engineer in my region) -- so maybe I'll have some answers soon. Here are some quotes from e-mails I received re: the specific issue of the dct700 ....



> Quote:
> Skip --
> 
> 
> I am unable to verify that the DCT700 would fix any problem with the HDMI/HDCP issue. Although, the DCT700 only has either an RF/Coax or Composite/Baseband output - it does not have an HDMI output.
> 
> http://broadband.motorola.com/consumers/products/dct700/default.asp
> 
> 
> The DCT700 is an all digital cable box (it does not have an analog tuner; this is why it is so small), and you are correct that it would not replace a 6412. The 6412 is the DVR box.
> 
> 
> Looking at the Motorola website, it looks like they have an all digital HD / DVR (QIP6416) - that does have an HDMI output.
> 
> http://broadband.motorola.com/catalo...0408-001-a.pdf
> 
> 
> I apologize that I am unable to provide any additional information at this time."



BTW -- I don't think the 6416 does anything different than the 6412 regarding HDMI/HDCP -- it's primary benefit is a 160GB hard drive (vs. 120) -- and Comcast has told me that they will not be using it (in my region at least).


And then there was a follow up e-mail .....



> Quote:
> Skip,
> 
> 
> Please see below, this is from our Director of Engineering (in Utah).
> 
> 
> -----Original Message-----
> 
> Subject: RE: DCT6412 HDMI/HDCP repreater problems -- one last cry for help
> 
> 
> I believe they were referring to the DCT 3412, the ADS DVR it does have the advanced interfaces. The issue is more one of industry standards implementation between consumer devises, I doubt the firmware for the 3412 is very different than the existing DCTs from a 5c flag point of view."




Since it seems pretty clear at this point that there is no technological fix, my next step will be to get answers to the following ---


1. Verify with Motorola that they are aware of the problem.

2. Verify with Motorola that they are working on a solution.

3. Determine an ETA as to when the solution will be available.

4. Establish the means by which the solution would be implemented

(e.g., will a firmware upgrade just be downloaded to existing STB's, OR - would the entire STB need to be exchanged - OR ?)


I'll continue posting to this thread anything I find out.


I ask the same of all other interested parties. Let's use this as the common meeting place to address this issue and get some answers from Comcast/Cox, etc and more importantly -- from Motorola.


----------



## skipsterut




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skyeflye* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> P.P.S Oh... and I was wrong above. The Pioneer Elite 74-TXVi will apparently NOT convert the component video signal coming into it to then otput via the HDMI cable. Total bummer. I wouldn't really mind this, but my plasma is across the room from all the components, so cabling through a conduit is less than easy. Motorola has really crapped the sheets on this one...



You SHOULD NOT have any problem with the Pio Elite 74 upconverting component video (or any other video source) to HDMI. I have been doing it with a Pio 72 for 6 months. No problem with 4 video sources -- 2 cable boxes (an old Moto 6412 II, a new Moto 6412 III) via component, a Panny DVD player via component and an old JVC VCR via composite -- all upconverted to HDMI OUT with one cable to the HDTV. Must be something wrong with your setup -- or a defective AVR







(Probably not)


If you PM me I'll send you my phone number - and do what I can to help. Another option -- I have found the Pio Elite tech support group to be quite good. I have used them a couple of times with good results







-- 800-421-1804. Probably would save time to just call them as opposed to exchanging e-mails, etc. But I'm more than happy to help if you want me to.


----------



## skyeflye

Thanks a ton for all your work, skipsterut!


I'm not very optimistic about whatever reply I might receive from Motorola, but I'll post whatever they reply to me in here. Oh, and I gave them the hyperlink directly to this thread in the message I sent to them as evidence that there are obviously many people that are negatively affected by this issue.


I'm really curious as to how any firmware update would be deployed as you are. I assume the cable provider would be able to do it remotely...at least on request, but they probably wouldn't deploy it automatically since it would likely wipe your system (recorded shows, scheduled recordings, favorites, etc.).


I really hope they can fix this...and soon! At least knowing that others are in the same boat makes me feel a little better (sorry though).










Oh wow, just saw the message directly above. Thanks a lot for the offer. Do you mind if I call right now? LOL. That's VERY encouraging that you've gotten it to work on your 72. Thanks again!


----------



## skyeflye

OK, Motorola replied to me. It's not very helpful, but at least it seemed authentic (not a "canned" reply) and it does add a bit more info to the equation.


Here's what I wrote to them:



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skyeflye sent this to Motorola* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hello. Does Motorola have any plans to update the firmware on this device so that I can route its HDMI signal out _through_ my Pioneer 74TXVi receiver and then from it to my Plasma screen? There is apparently a problem with the HDCP "handshaking" and the DCT6412 III can not handle negotiating an HDCP flagged signal through an intermediary device. If possible, please provide me with an ETA on when newer firmware for this device will become available that will hopefully resolve this issue. I have found that that this issue continues to affect many, many people (just one recent example of a small forum discussion on this issue: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?p=7444047 ). We are all really looking forward to a fix for this issue. Thanks for all your hard work.



And here's their reply:



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Motorola responded with...* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hello. Thank you for choosing Motorola.
> 
> 
> I apologize for the inconvenience for this, but as of right now, they haven't told us when an update will become available. The main problem isn't with us, it's the HD network channels, they're having a time of trying to come up with a universal software implement for this. Have a little patience with this, because the public is demanding this be resolved and they're working on it right now.
> 
> 
> If you have any further questions, feel free to reply to us here, or call us 24/7 at 1-877-466-8646. Thank you again for choosing Motorola and have a nice day.
> 
> Charles Dawley



So it seems that if it were entirely up to Motorola, this wouldn't be a problem. Motorola makes it sound as if it is either the "movie channels" (or perhaps even more likely, the movie studios...the content owners) that are causing the delay with their chicken-little attitude toward DRM. My current bet is that this probably all has to do with licensing and legal issues. So it's not necessarily just a technical problem.


----------



## bobfff

Good luck with getting a response from Motorola. My experience is recounted at in the Audioholics thread on HDMI and AVR receivers (link on their front page). Since I can't post the specific URL, here's a copy of my last posting:

************************************************************ ***

The latest, this time from Motorola about the problems with HDMI and AVR receivers. I asked when they (Motorola) would have a fix for Comcast to implement.

****************

Unfortunately, this is proprietary information. We do not have

any information on the updates. You would need to keep in

contact with your provider to find out when an update is available.

Motorola is constantly striving to better their products but

your provider is the best place to keep up with the latest

firmware.


I do apologize for the inconvenience and I hope you have a

pleasant day.


If you have any further questions, please feel free to reply to

this email or call us 24/7 at 1-877-466-8646. Thank you again

for choosing Motorola and have a nice day.


*************


Well, I can't say this message contributed to my having a "nice day."


So Comcast is dependent on Motorola, Motorola treats news of a fix as a trade secret and suggests I ask Comcast....


Bob


----------



## Ktulu_1

I'm glad I found this thread as I am close to purchasing a Pioneer VSX-72TXV. I have both a DCT6412 II and III. Part of what I want out of the new AVR is the ability to run one wire for video and audio. I'm not interested in going back to component cables. This "issue" certainly puts that goal in jeopardy.


While I understand that the Motorola DVR is the problem, a few questions came to mind as I read through this thread. What is the AVR doing, or not doing, that plays a part in this issue? I currently have a Gefen HDMI switcher that works find with the DVRs and my TV. Does the AVR show that it is getting a signal from the DVR? Dobly Digital at least?


----------



## skipsterut




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ktulu_1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm glad I found this thread as I am close to purchasing a Pioneer VSX-72TXV. I have both a DCT6412 II and III. Part of what I want out of the new AVR is the ability to run one wire for video and audio. I'm not interested in going back to component cables. This "issue" certainly puts that goal in jeopardy.
> 
> 
> While I understand that the Motorola DVR is the problem, a few questions came to mind as I read through this thread. What is the AVR doing, or not doing, that plays a part in this issue? I currently have a Gefen HDMI switcher that works find with the DVRs and my TV. Does the AVR show that it is getting a signal from the DVR? Dobly Digital at least?



Until the handshaking problem is fixed (and deployed) you won't be able to accomplish your goal with an AVR (Pioneer or otherwise) in the system. As you can see by the posts above -- and MANY others in other forums -- the issue is well-recognized, but no one has a good answer from either the manufacturers or the cable companies as to if/when they will fix it. It is not clear (at least to me) who even owns the problem. Some info says it's the cable companies that need to implement firmware already provided by the box manufacturers, while other info says it's still being addressed. Here's a link that was just forwarded by someone to a "sticky" forum just recently started by Clint DeBoer at audioholics.com.

http://forums.audioholics.com/forums...ad.php?t=21194 


Based on my research and understanding of the basic preoblem I don't agree with everything Clint says, but those are just details. The bottom line is that there is no current solution and we have no idea when there will be.
























P.S. Go ahead and buy the Pio 72. It's a great unit. I have one and love it. Have you considered the 74? I don't need the extra 10 wpc, but wish I had the 74's firewire and USB ports for a future HTPC setup I am considering.


----------



## skyeflye

Just to hopefully clear up the potential problems I may have caused with my incorrect messages above. The Pioneer Elite receivers stating with VSX-72 and VSX-74 *WILL ABSOLUTELY* transmit any incoming video signals on any inputs out through the HDMI output. There is no "upconversion" (resolution modification) involved, just (I assume) a analog-to-digital conversion so the signal will be compatible with the HDMI spec.


What it will NOT do is "downconvert" any signals coming in through the component and HDMI inputs and send that signal out through any of the lesser video outputs. But that's what the manual explicitly says anyway.


I was just having strange software issues with my particular cable box. But it's all good now, and the 74TXVi is all that and a bowl of grits! Thanks, Pioneer!


----------



## Ktulu_1




> Quote:
> This Problem lays with the Cable box. It is not an HDCP issue. It has to do with HDMI 1.0 compliance. Neither Scientific Atlanta or Motorola boxes were originally designed to recognize a "REPEATER" (a repeater is a switching device in the HDMI format). Among other things it is able to pick off the audio bitstream from the HDMI signal. [These receivers are] much more than just a switch!




skipsterut, thanks for the info and the link. That post answers my question exactly.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skipsterut* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> P.S. Go ahead and buy the Pio 72. It's a great unit. I have one and love it. Have you considered the 74? I don't need the extra 10 wpc, but wish I had the 74's firewire and USB ports for a future HTPC setup I am considering.










We'll see about the 72. I might be able to get by until September or so when the new Pio AVR comes out. I don't need the extras on the 74. No iLink devices and my HTPC uses DVI>HDMI and s/pdif. What else can USB and firewire do for my HTPC?


I'm going to keep an eye on this thread and watch see how this all plays out.


----------



## jet757f

I have been searching this forum for the same problem that I am having and this sounds similiar. I have Cox cable and have the Motorola 6416. Initially when I tried to hook up the HDMI to the TV got a message "copy protection has been compromised use component cables" and then a green screen. Now I just get a green screen everytime I try to use the HDMI. I tried a new cable and no help. I tried a different cable box and no help. Everything works fine with cable card and component cables. Tried every variation in the order of powering on cable box and TV. Green screen is all I get.


I am hooking the HDMI directly from the cable box to TV.


Cox cable tells me that they do support HDMI as of Jan this year.


Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Andrew Wolfe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jet757f* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have been searching this forum for the same problem that I am having and this sounds similiar. I have Cox cable and have the Motorola 6416. Initially when I tried to hook up the HDMI to the TV got a message "copy protection has been compromised use component cables" and then a green screen. Now I just get a green screen everytime I try to use the HDMI. I tried a new cable and no help. I tried a different cable box and no help. Everything works fine with cable card and component cables. Tried every variation in the order of powering on cable box and TV. Green screen is all I get.
> 
> 
> I am hooking the HDMI directly from the cable box to TV.
> 
> 
> Cox cable tells me that they do support HDMI as of Jan this year.
> 
> 
> Anyone have any ideas?



This is a different problem. Does your TV have an HDMI input or are you using a DVI adapter? Generally the Motorola works with a direct connection to the TV.


----------



## patrick415




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jet757f* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have been searching this forum for the same problem that I am having and this sounds similiar. I have Cox cable and have the Motorola 6416. Initially when I tried to hook up the HDMI to the TV got a message "copy protection has been compromised use component cables" and then a green screen. Now I just get a green screen everytime I try to use the HDMI. I tried a new cable and no help. I tried a different cable box and no help. Everything works fine with cable card and component cables. Tried every variation in the order of powering on cable box and TV. Green screen is all I get.
> 
> 
> I am hooking the HDMI directly from the cable box to TV.
> 
> 
> Cox cable tells me that they do support HDMI as of Jan this year.
> 
> 
> Anyone have any ideas?



I just developed the same issue with two Motorola 6412's and a Sony 32 LCD. The HDMI outputs for both 6412's were working fine, and then I added a Monoprice HDMI switch for the two 6412's and a Mac mini. Now all I get is a green screen, even if I go directly from the 6412's to the LCD. Still trying to troubleshoot...


----------



## skyeflye




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *patrick415* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just developed the same issue with two Motorola 6412's and a Sony 32 LCD. The HDMI outputs for both 6412's were working fine, and then I added a Monoprice HDMI switch for the two 6412's and a Mac mini. Now all I get is a green screen, even if I go directly from the 6412's to the LCD. Still trying to troubleshoot...




Are the Motorola 6412's still set to output a 1080i (or 720p) signal? Try changing the output setting to another resolution and see if you still only get green. If not, then switch back to 720p or 1080i and perhaps that will sort of "reset" the HDCP protection. (??) Just a guess, but I suppose it's worth a try. It that doesn't work, then call COmcast and have reset the boxes. Ask them to do a firmware update. It's an extra thing they can do and it won't happen unless you ask (at least that's what a Comcast rep told me when he firmware-updated mine).


Also, just FYI, during the firmware update, there is a stage where the Motorola 6412 displays a zero (0) on it's display. The Comcast rep told me that the zero was supposed to go away after a minute or two and be replaced by a "1". But that never happened during my firmware update. After waiting a few minutes longer than usual, he thought that something may had gone wrong, with the update, so he had me unplug the 6412 and plug it back in, and then turn it on to try tuning some channels. To our surprise, the update had installed fine and all the channels look and sound perfect. So that may happen to anyone else who gets a firmware update as well.


And obviously, the firmware update does NOT solve any of the main HDCP switching problems that this thread is really about.


----------



## whosyadaddy?

I have a Sony KDS-R60XBR1 set (brand new) and am unable to get a DIRECT HDMI connection to work between a 6412 and the TV via the HDMI port. I've tried several different setups (cables and two different boxes) and all I can get is a picture for about 2-3 seconds and then GREEN SCREEN!


So for those of you having issues even without using an AV box or video switcher in between, you are not alone.


----------



## jet757f

Cox cable tells me that the 3rd box that I have gotten has the latest firmware update. I called Sony and they are supposed to send someone out to look at it.


----------



## jet757f

I am using a direct HDMI cable to TV and cable box. I had a Sony tech come out with a test DVD player with HDMI connector and he could not get it to work. He is telling me that they having been having problems with aftermarket HDMI cables and that I should get a Sony HDMI cable. I am going to the Sony store to get one but I doubt that is the problem.


----------



## jvinsepa

What is the latest released firmware? I have 12.31 on mine, and I still have this issue. Is there a newer one that I can bug my cable company to install?


----------



## hungarianhc

Hi everyone, just thought i'd share. We just set up a new home theater this past saturday, 5/13. We got the Cox cable PVR and I set it up w/ HDMI to to my RX-401S. Picture displayed briefly, then i got the message that HDMI switchers / receivers are not yet supported. Basically, this sucks. I'm using component into the receiver, still running pure hdmi to the TV, but that's pretty lame. I want to go pure digital. I'll be watching this thread for updates... I have the 6416 III. I was optimistic as I read all the problems were w/ the 6412... but they're still there w/ the 6.


-Kevin


----------



## TIM4545

I am having the same problem.When i use the HDMI output of the cable box and run it into a hdmi switch ,i get a message like (The set-top does not support HD content repeaters

please use the y pb pr outputs for your HD connection)I have talked to everyone who has anything to do with the dct6416 cable box.If any body has any ideas let me know.


----------



## hungarianhc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TIM4545* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am having the same problem.When i use the HDMI output of the cable box and run it into a hdmi switch ,i get a message like (The set-top does not support HD content repeaters
> 
> please use the y pb pr outputs for your HD connection)I have talked to everyone who has anything to do with the dct6416 cable box.If any body has any ideas let me know.



It's not about ideas at this point... just about moto fixing the problem...


----------



## jvinsepa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hungarianhc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It's not about ideas at this point... just about moto fixing the problem...



has anyone heard of any updates from moto on this issue?


----------



## hungarianhc

I call Cox every week to see if there's an update. To be honest, I don't think we'll see one.


----------



## jvinsepa

Well doesn't that just stink. Here I get a new box and I'm excited that it has an HDMI port, but then find out I can't run it through my receiver. You would think that something with an HDMI port would have the higher-end customer in mind.


----------



## hungarianhc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jvinsepa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well doesn't that just stink. Here I get a new box and I'm excited that it has an HDMI port, but then find out I can't run it through my receiver. You would think that something with an HDMI port would have the higher-end customer in mind.



Oh believe me. I'm just as confused. You've gotta figure that if someone wants to use hdmi with their hdtv, probably over half of these people want to run it through a receiver.


----------



## hg57

I have a DCT-6412 III (Shaw cable) and an Oppo DVD connected to a PLV-Z4 through a Monoprice HDMI switch (using a 35 foot 24 AWG Monoprice HDMI cable). I was also having problems with the PVR disabling the video signal when switching from DVD to the PVR. Once the video signal from PVR was lost, the only method of recovery was to physically unplug the power from the PVR.


It seems that if the PVR is powered up, it wants to see a permanent connection when using HDMI.


Here's the fix that worked for me:


When watching DVD:

- PVR is powered off

- DVD HDMI input is selected on HDMI switch


To watch PVR:

- First select PVR HDMI input on HDMI switch

- Power off DVD

- Power up PVR


To go back to watch DVD:

- First Power off PVR

- Select DVD HDMI input on HDMI switch

- Power up DVD


All the above switching was quite simple to implement with the Harmony 880 remote.


I also tried to get info from Motorola, their reply was "The HDMI connection is only supported as a direct connection to the TV. For further assistance, please contact your cable company"


Unfortunately in my area (Calgary, AB) we have to buy the PVR (around $800.00) and once you've bought it you own it (no returns) even if performance is somewhat less than optimum.


----------



## skipsterut

Just a quick update. This may have already been reported here, so sorry if this is "old news."


I read in another thread on this topic that Moto 6412 firmware v12.31 "might" fix the HDMI/HDCP cable box repeater problem.


It doesn't.


----------



## hungarianhc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skipsterut* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just a quick update. This may have already been reported here, so sorry if this is "old news."
> 
> 
> I read in another thread on this topic that Moto 6412 firmware v12.31 "might" fix the HDMI/HDCP cable box repeater problem.
> 
> 
> It doesn't.



oh well i guess i'm just going to have to wait for a new cable box. I have no hope in this thing ever getting fixed.


----------



## adiwan

I have a Pioneer VSX-74TXi (great unit) and ran into same/similar problems and after a lot of debugging it appears that it is not HDCP that is at fault as the Motorola engineer appears to state. From my observation it appears that the 6412 explicitly does not support repeaters in the Receiver Chain. The problem is quite straightforward to fix and both HDCP 1.0 and 1.1 are quite explicit about Receiver Chain.


The bottom line, it seems, is that someone at MOTO or more likely the Cable and Content Providers directed MOTO not to put in this support fearing weakening of security, however, HDCP security is WEAK to begin with and it has been broken and can be broken; there is a German Company that makes a device that gets around HDCP protection and you can front-end that by itself or in front of a repeater to do the switching. This device, however, lists around $350 at the manufacturer's site, perhaps someone is selling it less expensively.


Another option is to use the Firewire (iLink) interface on the 6412 and the 74TXi ought to switch it over to the HDMI; I am going to explore that route.


----------



## jvinsepa

Unfortunately, I have the 54tx and it doesn't have iLink - but I would be interested in knowing if this works.


----------



## chessmaster11011

For people using a HDMI Cable from the Motorola DCT6412 III, or Motorola DCT3412 going to a HDMI Input in a HDTV. You will notice that you will get Video, But NO AUDIO coming in to the HDTV using the HDMI Cable. I found a solution to the problem, when the cable guy comes and hooks up your Motorola DCT6412 III, or Motorola DCT3412 that he has to go into the special Menu to setup the audio for the HDMI output coming from the cable box. The Cable Technian showed me how to do this.


1. First your cable box MUST BE TURNED ON, and keep your TV on while doing this.


2. When the cable box is turned on, then press POWER to turn off cable box.


3. *After you turned off the cable box, press MENU within 3 seconds after the cable box is turned off.*


4. IF done CORRECT you will see a Gray Setup Menu on your TV.


5. To get out of the cable box gray setup menu you see on your tv, just press the POWER button to turn off your cable so it will save your setting and then just turn box back on again to watch tv.


----------



## hungarianhc

can anyone confirm??? does this work


----------



## Andrew Wolfe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hungarianhc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> can anyone confirm??? does this work



Sure - it's right in the manual...


You didn't get a manual with yours? (Nobody does - one more example of great cable company service.)


Even better - there doesn't seem to be a manual for the 6412 phase III - but the older manuals do tell you how to get to this menu for DVI setup.


----------



## skipsterut




> Quote:
> You didn't get a manual with yours? (Nobody does - one more example of great cable company service.)



Here's a link to a general web page for the DCT6412.

http://broadband.motorola.com/dvr/dct6412.asp 


The older (Phase II) manual is available for download under "User Guides" in the lower right.


OR -- Here's a link directly to the PDF file --

http://broadband.motorola.com/noflas...2659-001-a.pdf 


On the general page there is also a link to a PDF for the TV Guide User Manual which is pretty informative. It also has an introductory section about the DCT6412 hardware. Here's the direct link to the PDF file --

http://broadband.motorola.com/dvr/downloads/URMD2.pdf 


Enjoy!!










Edit -- Fixed broken links.


----------



## Andrew Wolfe

The problem is that the manual does not cover the phase III - so no HDMI help.


----------



## cdogg2323

I have been trying with the rest of y'all to get this resolved, but also to no avail.

So if anyone has an update it would be GREATLY appreciated.


Thanks in advance,

C


----------



## stychister




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *whosyadaddy?* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have a Sony KDS-R60XBR1 set (brand new) and am unable to get a DIRECT HDMI connection to work between a 6412 and the TV via the HDMI port. I've tried several different setups (cables and two different boxes) and all I can get is a picture for about 2-3 seconds and then GREEN SCREEN!
> 
> 
> So for those of you having issues even without using an AV box or video switcher in between, you are not alone.



The way to work around the problem is to run HDMI directly from the cable box to the TV for the picture then run an optical/SPDIF cable from the cable box to the receiver for the sound.


----------



## whosyadaddy?




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stychister* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The way to work around the problem is to run HDMI directly from the cable box to the TV for the picture then run an optical/SPDIF cable from the cable box to the receiver for the sound.



Actually I don't think that you read my post correctly... I am NOT using any video/hdmi switcher at all and already have done what you have recommended. 6412 (even series 3 versions) result in green screen. I have since tried a series 3 3412 (same as 6412 box but with NO analogue tuner in it so its smaller) and it does the same thing EXCEPT instead of just a blank green screen, it actually puts up a message on the screen that says it was unable to make an HDCP compliant connection and to use the component inputs instead. This with a TV that supposedly supports HDCP out of the box - Sony KDS-R60XBR1.


I've tried 3 different cable boxes, 2 different Monster HDMI cables, 1 other brand of HDMI cable, and both of the HDMI ports on the TV all with the same results.


UGH!!!!!!


----------



## skipsterut




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *whosyadaddy?* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Actually I don't think that you read my post correctly... I am NOT using any video/hdmi switcher at all and already have done what you have recommended. 6412 (even series 3 versions) result in green screen. I have since tried a series 3 3412 (same as 6412 box but with NO analogue tuner in it so its smaller) and it does the same thing EXCEPT instead of just a blank green screen, it actually puts up a message on the screen that says it was unable to make an HDCP compliant connection and to use the component inputs instead. This with a TV that supposedly supports HDCP out of the box - Sony KDS-R60XBR1.
> 
> 
> I've tried 3 different cable boxes, 2 different Monster HDMI cables, 1 other brand of HDMI cable, and both of the HDMI ports on the TV all with the same results.
> 
> 
> UGH!!!!!!



From reading your post I assume that you are trying to connect your cable STB directly to your Sony TV via HDMI. If that's the case, since you have tried multiple varieties of other components in the communication chain (i.e. cable box and connectors) I would say that the problem must be a bug in the HDCP of your Sony TV. I have had no problem connecting a Moto 6412 III directly to a Panny HDTV via HDMI. I have also read other posts where direct HDMI connection from the STB to the HDTV is not a problem. So if you are trying to make a direct connection, then it must be your Sony TV that is the problem.


But if you are trying to pass the HDMI/HDCP signal tfrom a cable STB hrough an AV receiver it won't work -- with resullts similar to those your reported. In this case the only option when using an AVR is to either connect the STB directly to the TV via HDMI and switch the source on the TV; or use component out from the STB to the AVR and then use HDMI from the AVR to the TV.


----------



## arutha

I have a similar problem. 6412 III I get a green screen on my BenQ projector and the first time it happens the projector tells me that my display has been compromised and that I should use component. The HDMI connection works for about 5 seconds and then goes to the green screen. My hdcp dvd player works fine with the projector and since the inital connection with the cable box works for a few seconds I know my components(cables, boxes, etc...) are fine. I have tried direct connections and going through an HDMI switcher and get the same results. Is there a way to turn off hdcp on the 6412? I can get into the diagnostic screen but have no idea how to turn it off.


Thanks


----------



## Andrew Wolfe

You can't turn it off.


----------



## garyboz

Adiwan,

I have the same problem with a 6412-III, Yamaha RX-V2600 and Sony 60" XBR1. Did you have any luck with the firewire option?


----------



## Himey67

Great News:


I just received firmware upgrade 12.35 on my Adelphia Ohio Motorola 6412 v.3 HDMI unit and it is passing HDMI signal through my Denon 4306 receiver brilliantly without green screen or error messages.


----------



## skyeflye

Brilliant is right! Congratulations and thanks so much for letting us know!! Woohoo!


----------



## Garet Jax




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Himey67* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Great News:
> 
> 
> I just received firmware upgrade 12.35 on my Adelphia Ohio Motorola 6412 v.3 HDMI unit and it is passing HDMI signal through my Denon 4306 receiver brilliantly without green screen or error messages.



Great news. How did you get the firmware upgrade (did you apply it yourself or did comcast do it for you)?


Thanks.


----------



## skipsterut




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Himey67* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Great News:
> 
> 
> I just received firmware upgrade 12.35 on my Adelphia Ohio Motorola 6412 v.3 HDMI unit and it is passing HDMI signal through my Denon 4306 receiver brilliantly without green screen or error messages.



YES -- fantastic news.
























I'm calling Comcast right now to see when we will get 12.35 in Utah. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Boiler98

I just got a JVC RX-D702B and am having, what sounds like, similar problems with video from my cable box through the receiver. However, I do not have the v.3 cable box (the v.2, maybe?) and have a DVI (not an HDMI) on the back -- so I am unsure that would be the cause.


Do those familiar with all these problems believe I might be running into this issue, with the DVI out?


I tried calling Comcast twice tonight, to get my firmware version, but was disconnected both time... my fault, so I can't cry conspiracy.


----------



## jvinsepa

This is indeed good news. I would love more information on how to obtain and apply this firmware update.


Thank you.


----------



## Ktulu_1

As far as I know you can't get or apply a firmware update to the Motorola cable boxes. Firmware upgrades have to come down the cable or it's done at the cable co.


I'm going to call Brighthouse in a few weeks and see if they can tell me which firmware the boxes are going out the door with. If it's 12.35 I'll get another one and check it out. The Phase 3 I have now is on 12.31 and I'm not sure the Phase 2 I have will ever work.


----------



## skipsterut




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Boiler98* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just got a JVC RX-D702B and am having, what sounds like, similar problems with video from my cable box through the receiver. However, I do not have the v.3 cable box (the v.2, maybe?) and have a DVI (not an HDMI) on the back -- so I am unsure that would be the cause.
> 
> 
> Do those familiar with all these problems believe I might be running into this issue, with the DVI out?



The problem is exactly the same with the Series II boxes as the Series III. DVI is just the video part of the HDMI spec and is still subject to HDCP, which Motorola did not implement correctly for handshaking with repeater devices such as AVR's -- at least (hopefully) until now with firmware V12.35 -- which I don't have yet.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Boiler98* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I tried calling Comcast twice tonight, to get my firmware version, but was disconnected both time... my fault, so I can't cry conspiracy.



You don't need to call Comcast. It's available for viewing on your TV.


Press Menu twice to go to the Main Menu

Scroll down to "Setup" and select it (it's at the bottom of the 2nd page)

Then choose "Cable Box Setup"

The choose "Configuration"

The firmware version is in the second column near the bottom.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ktulu_1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> As far as I know you can't get or apply a firmware update to the Motorola cable boxes. Firmware upgrades have to come down the cable or it's done at the cable co.



That's true. Firmware updates are pushed out (downloaded automatically) to the cable boxes by the head end when its is decided to distribute a firmware update.


When I picked up my Series III box a few months ago it had firmware V12.18. A few weeks ago I checked the firmware version and it was V12.31. It happened with no calls or other intervention on my part, and I didn't need to go pick up another box.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ktulu_1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm going to call Brighthouse in a few weeks and see if they can tell me which firmware the boxes are going out the door with. If it's 12.35 I'll get another one and check it out. The Phase 3 I have now is on 12.31 and I'm not sure the Phase 2 I have will ever work.



I believe that once a decision is made to implement a new firmware version it is pushed out to all subscribers and is applied to new boxes simultaneously. I could be wrong but I doubt that you're going to get V12.35 in a new box any sooner than getting it via D/L.


----------



## skipsterut

Ever since I ran itno the HDMI/HDCP problem a several months ago I have been exchanging e-mails with a Comcast engineer, so I shot him an e-mail on Monday asking when the update will be made to V12.35. I just heard from him that the next firmware upgrade is scheduled for late Sept or Oct timeframe










> Quote:
> Skip,
> 
> 
> Looks like our next firmware update / deployment will be a late September - October timeframe.
> 
> 
> Perhaps this will be an HDMI fix.
> 
> 
> Thanks again for your patience.



I don't know if this is just for our headend (Northern Utah) or Comcast in general. I'll try to find out.


Anyway .... it looks like Adelphia Ohio as reported by Himey67 is leading the pack --and we're stuck with a slow moving head end organization here in Utah if not Comcast nationwide. Congrats to those fortunate enough to get V12.35 so far.


Any further testing of HDMI switched through an AVR and confirmation of Himey67's results from other forum members who are fortunate enough to ger V12.35 would be most appreciated.


----------



## etep571190

Sorry for the bad news but v12.35 doesn't always work. I have the DCT-6412 III (Adelphia) connected directly to my Sony KDS-R50XBR1 with a HDMI cable. I'm already at v12.35 and I still get a green screen. Its funny though because I don't always get a green screen when I turn on the tv, sometimes it works fine. And when I do get the green screen all I have to do is cycle the power on the 6412 and it works great until the next time i turn on the tv. I've tried different HDMI cables and various settings on the 6412 nothing works. Id love to find the answer.


----------



## rob316

Sill no 12.35 firmware here in Central Jersey


Rob


----------



## midfiman

Hi guys, here is my scenario, hopefully someone can help...


So, I have a phillips 34" direct view HDTV and a Panasonic AE900u HD projector. I want to send them both a signal from the 6412 III. Here's the questions:


1. Can I connect component video to the phillips and HDMI to the Panny and toggle between the two? I.E. Do I have to go into a menu each time I want to watch one vs. the other, or does the box simultaneously output to both "screens"? Note, I'd never be watching both at once though.


2. I also have an unconverting DVD player that I'd like to connect to the TV and projector, TV via component video (TV has more than 1 component in, so no prob) and projector via HDMI. Hence, I need a switcher for the HDMI (Panny only has 1 HDMI in). I was thinking of using this:

http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...ormat=2&style= 


Would I have any better luck with this instead of using an HDMI switching A/V reciever (don't have one, and don't want to spend the money right now for one)?


Thanks for looking!


----------



## hg57




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *midfiman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi guys, here is my scenario, hopefully someone can help...
> 
> 
> So, I have a phillips 34" direct view HDTV and a Panasonic AE900u HD projector. I want to send them both a signal from the 6412 III. Here's the questions:
> 
> 
> 1. Can I connect component video to the phillips and HDMI to the Panny and toggle between the two? I.E. Do I have to go into a menu each time I want to watch one vs. the other, or does the box simultaneously output to both "screens"? Note, I'd never be watching both at once though.
> 
> 
> 2. I also have an unconverting DVD player that I'd like to connect to the TV and projector, TV via component video (TV has more than 1 component in, so no prob) and projector via HDMI. Hence, I need a switcher for the HDMI (Panny only has 1 HDMI in). I was thinking of using this:
> 
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...ormat=2&style=
> 
> 
> Would I have any better luck with this instead of using an HDMI switching A/V reciever (don't have one, and don't want to spend the money right now for one)?
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



I have the 6412 III connected to a 42" westinghouse through HDMI and at the same time connected to a TV in the kitchen using the RF out, the motorola box displays both simultaneously.


I also just tried connecting my other 6412 (in theater room) to Z4 projector using HDMI and TV using component, again no problem sending signal to both simultaneously.


Prior to getting a Yamaha RX-V2600 receiver I was switching HDMI through the monoprice 5x1 HDMI switcher, only minor problem (see my post on previous page).


----------



## midfiman

Hi,


Thank you for your response. I'm hoping that your good fortune will be spread down to me and this will work!


1. Do you think it's less likely to work with the 2x1, or do you think they are probably of similar quality?


2. Are you still using your 5x1 for anything? Are you willing to part with it?!


Thanks!


----------



## hg57




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *midfiman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> Thank you for your response. I'm hoping that your good fortune will be spread down to me and this will work!
> 
> 
> 1. Do you think it's less likely to work with the 2x1, or do you think they are probably of similar quality?
> 
> 
> 2. Are you still using your 5x1 for anything? Are you willing to part with it?!
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I'd like to keep the 5x1 in case I need servicing on the receiver. Prior to getting the 5x1, I had a 2x1 manual switch from FutureShop (Best Buy affiliate in Canada). I never did use the 2x1 manual switch with the 35' HDMI cable as I ordered the 5x1 switch together with the 35' cable. I did use a 16' cable with the 2x1 switch though and that worked ok.


----------



## midfiman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hg57* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'd like to keep the 5x1 in case I need servicing on the receiver. Prior to getting the 5x1, I had a 2x1 manual switch from FutureShop (Best Buy affiliate in Canada). I never did use the 2x1 manual switch with the 35' HDMI cable as I ordered the 5x1 switch together with the 35' cable. I did use a 16' cable with the 2x1 switch though and that worked ok.



Sorry, this might seem stupid, but when you say it worked ok, you mean, it just worked okay, or did you mean basically that it was fine, no probs? Thanks again!


----------



## hg57




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *midfiman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sorry, this might seem stupid, but when you say it worked ok, you mean, it just worked okay, or did you mean basically that it was fine, no probs? Thanks again!



Yes, it worked very good (no problems, although it was a kind of a pain to always have to get up, walk over, and manually switch it when changing sources).


----------



## midfiman

Hey, thanks so much for your response. I don't see myself switching sources in one viewing all that often, so I think i'm going to bite the bullet and give it a shot, thanks!


----------



## midfiman

Does anyone know if the same issue happens with the DCT3400? My comcast guy brought me that instead of the 6412... ...I think it's the newest one with HDMI. Not sure though... ...can't find anything about it on the general listings of cable boxes for Motorola.

http://broadband.motorola.com/catalo...?ProductID=435


----------



## johncongemi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Andrew Wolfe* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I know this has been discussed before - but I can't find an answer by searching.
> 
> 
> My DCT6412 Phase III works fine over HDMI to my Sony projector - but if I switch it through my AVR (Denon 4806) I get mostly nothing with an occasional "you don' t have HDCP" error message. My other HDMI sources work fine through the Denon.
> 
> 
> I know other have seen similar problems. Anybody found a fix?



Timing i everything. I have a Denon 4806ci and Sony VPL-VW100 on order. As soon as I get them I plan to upgrade my Comcast service with a dct6412 box. I am interested in knowing if I should expect a nightmare or if these problems have been solved. Would appreciate feedback.


----------



## skipsterut




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *midfiman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if the same issue happens with the DCT3400? My comcast guy brought me that instead of the 6412... ...I think it's the newest one with HDMI. Not sure though... ...can't find anything about it on the general listings of cable boxes for Motorola.
> 
> http://broadband.motorola.com/catalo...?ProductID=435



The same issues for the 3412 and 3416 have been well documented in various threads and posts both here and at audioholics.com.


Looks like firmware V12.35 in the 6400 series fixes the problem (See Post #59 and follow up earlier in this thread.) I have no idea if the the firmware numbering sequence for the 3400 series is the same -- I doubt it. Maybe another poster can help with the 3400 firmware ID's.


scanpa -- if you are watching this thread -- do you know?


----------



## skipsterut




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johncongemi* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Timing i everything. I have a Denon 4806ci and Sony VPL-VW100 on order. As soon as I get them I plan to upgrade my Comcast service with a dct6412 box. I am interested in knowing if I should expect a nightmare or if these problems have been solved. Would appreciate feedback.



Not exactly a nightmare -- just aggravating and frustrating that Moto and the cable companies are so behind the curve on this. If you are lucky enough to have firmware V12.35 in the 6412 box that you get, then you should be OK-- based on other posters experience. See above post and #59 earlier.


You can also look at this sticky thread at audioholics.com started by Cllint DeBoer

http://forums.audioholics.com/forum...ead.php?t=21194 


If you don't get V12.35 firmware, then you will (hopefully temporarily) need to use one of the workarounds discussed in this thread and others -- see posts #8 and 55. Also see this post in audioholics.com

http://forums.audioholics.com/forums...478#post196478


----------



## zugzugdaaboo

I have a new Sony KDL-40S3000 HDTV and Motorola DCT6416 III directly connected by a one meter Monster HDMI cable. These work except when I change from a HD to a SD channel (or vice versa). When I do that, the screen flashes and I lose the video. I then have to cycle the Sony off and on to restore the video. The funny thing is when I first set up the system (two days ago), it didn't always happen when I swiched channels. Now it always happens. I made one change to the cable box confiuration. I changed the 4:3 output fron 480i to 480p. Maybe that made the problem worst.


I'm not sure what the firmware version for the Motorola is. How do you check this? My cable company is Cox cable in Omaha, NE.


Is this a Motorola or Sony problem? I'll probably return the HDMI cable and get a component cable.


George


----------



## zugzugdaaboo

Hey, I just found a workaround to my problem in my previous post at the "High Def Forum". The workaround is to set the set the Moto's 4:3 Override setting to 'stretched' or 'sidebar'. In effect you have the Moto convert from 480i to HD instead of having you HDTV do it.


From this it looks like the problem occurs when the Moto changes its output resolution. I guess that the signal is interupted long enough to screw up the HDCP handshaking.


George


----------



## midfiman

BTW - For me, 3400 series owner, the Monoprice 2x1 HDMI switcher (manual) works perfectly and I get a beautiful picture on my projector. Perhaps 6412 owners will have the same luck for a very cheap price! (under $30)


----------



## aloo

I'm a newbie with all this stuff so keep that in mind, and if I'm posting to the wrong place my apologies in advance. I've already posted this question elsewhere, but in a slightly different way so I hope this is more clear.


Is it possible to share one digital audio-out from a STB (Motorola DCT6416 in this case) between two video outputs from the same STB? I want to take of advantage of PIP with my new Pioneer PDP-5070HD, but I have a shortage of digital audio inputs on my AVR (1 coaxial and 1 optical and they are both being used by my STB and DVD respectively), and I don't really want to use RCA cables if it can be avoided. Since the PIP function only outputs audio from one or the other of the two video sources being displayed (the image on the left of the screen is the "active" window on my TV), wouldn't it then be possible for those two PIP windows to share an audio connection; say an HDMI cable connected to input A on the plasma shares the same digital audio out on the STB (going to my AVR) with a Component cable connected to input B on the plasma where A would use the audio when it is the active window and vice versa for input B? There's probably a simple answer to this but I'm not seeing it. Any thoughts would be much appreciated.


----------



## Andrew Wolfe

I believe that the HDMI incorporates its own audio and the digital out from the STB is paired with component. There are boxes that will switch HDMI and strip the audio to optical (Gefen for example) but the are several hundred $$. You could use that with an upscaling DVD and 1 STB output.


----------



## garykagan

Everyone, I had the green screen issue as well and I was able to fix it using the menu. Here is the help I got:


Moto 6412 Phase 3 into the H78 DC3 via HDMI/DVI:


I'd suggest checking the settings on the Motorola box itself. If you press 'Menu' on the remote while the box is off you get the internal settings. There you will find additional HDMI settings (Press the right arrow on the remote). There is an HDMI/DVI mode setting as well as a color space. *Make sure its set to DVI and try playing with the color space (toggles between RBG and YCC 4:4:4)*

*I changed the color space to YCC 4:4:4 and it worked.*

















Note: the advanced settings only come up when the HDMI is plugged in.


Other useful info:


I'm using 1080i on the HDMI/YPbPr and 480i on the 4:3 override. You may want to play around with 1080i/720p. Most HD channels are broadcast 1080i. On a 720p display it becomes a matter of which device do you think does the better job of scaling. If you think its the Moto, choose 720p. If you think its your display choose 1080i.


OFF displays non-HD programs having 4:3 aspect ratio in wide screen format. On an HDTV, black bars display on the left and right of the picture. Selecting OFF for a 4:3 TV may result in a small picture with black bars around it.


480i displays non-HD programs in their original 480i format.


480p converts non-HD TV programs to a higher quality 480p


Stretch automatically stretches all SD programming to fill your widescreen display. Strech can onlt be selected if you have TV Type set to 16:9



I have a optoma H78 and got these instructions as well:


If you choose 720p on the moto, it will pass 720p (basically the espns and abc) and it will scale 1080i to 720p. The optoma is receiving 720p so it shouldn't have to do anything.


If you choose 1080i on the moto, it will scale 720p up to 1080i and it will pass 1080i. The optoma will scale 1080i (essentially everything) down to 720p for display.


Since the majority of stuff is 1080i, choosing 1080i has the motorola scaling less (unless of course you primarily watch espn/espn2/abc).


Regardless of what type of signal the Optoma is getting, it can only display it in its native 1280x720 and it will up/down scale as necessary.


I'd try 480i on the 4:3 override as the Optoma will also scale it to 720p for display.


Let me know if any of this helps!


Gary


----------



## skipsterut

garykagan -- thanks for the extensive post. I'll try out your suggestions.


One question -- what is the firmware version number of your Moto 6412


----------



## garykagan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skipsterut* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> garykagan -- thanks for the extensive post. I'll try out your suggestions.
> 
> 
> One question -- what is the firmware version number of your Moto 6412



Where would I see the firmware version number? I'll check and post tonight.


Gary


----------



## skipsterut

To check which firmware version you have --


1. Press Menu twice to go to the Main Menu

2. Scroll down (or page down) to "Setup" and select it (it's at the bottom of the 2nd page)

3. Then select "Cable Box Setup"

4. Then select "Configuration"

5. The firmware version is in the second column near the bottom


----------



## finns79

How do you get the v12.35 firmware upgrade for the Motorola 6412?


I tried calling Comcast. Customer Service doesn't know what "firmware" means. Furthermore, she says, "we don't send updates to DVRs. We just wait for the new models to come out."


Can they be that stupid? Or am I? thanks in advance if someone knows what to do.


----------



## skipsterut

Comcast certainly does download updates to their STBs. As usual the CS rep is dead wrong.


Unfortunately you can't just ask for it.







Each Comcast head end makes has its own management, tech staff, etc. and each one makes their own decision as to when to roll out a new firmware update across their local system.


----------



## bman23

I have the 6412 III and tried the following:

To check which firmware version you have --


1. Press Menu twice to go to the Main Menu

2. Scroll down (or page down) to "Setup" and select it (it's at the bottom of the 2nd page)

3. Then select "Cable Box Setup"

4. Then select "Configuration"

5. The firmware version is in the second column near the bottom


This does not work for me? Any ideas?


----------



## skipsterut




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bman23* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have the 6412 III and tried the following:
> 
> To check which firmware version you have --
> 
> 
> 1. Press Menu twice to go to the Main Menu
> 
> 2. Scroll down (or page down) to "Setup" and select it (it's at the bottom of the 2nd page)
> 
> 3. Then select "Cable Box Setup"
> 
> 4. Then select "Configuration"
> 
> 5. The firmware version is in the second column near the bottom
> 
> 
> This does not work for me? Any ideas?



At what point does it fail? Give some specifics and maybe we can work it out.


On another note -- I just had a PM from another member who said he called Comcast and found out that function has been disabled on his STB. They also told him he has firmware V12.31.


So ... if the above sequence doesn't work, maybe you can get lucky and hook up with a Comvast CS rep who is smart enough to tell you: a) whether or not the firmware lookup under menu "Cable Box Setup | Configuration" has been disabled or not; and 2) if so, what firmware version you have. Finding a Comast CS rep who is that smart is a real longshot, but maybe worth a try.


----------



## bman23

Motorola emailed me the instructions and they worked fine.

Subject

---------------------------------------------------------------

How do I determine the firmware ver of the above DCT6412 III? I tried the fol...



Discussion Thread

---------------------------------------------------------------

Thank you for choosing Motorola. I apologize about this

inconvenience but I will be able to help you with this.


DCT6412 (firmware version is on d08 Platform Build Version)


To use the diagnostics:


1 Ensure that the DCT6400 is installed with the base platform or Thin Client

software and


that it is connected to an AC outlet.


2 Press POWER and immediately press SELECT to enable diagnostic mode. The

Diagnostics


main menu is displayed on the OSD and “d01” is displayed on the front-panel LED:


You can use the following keys to navigate the diagnostics menus:


----------



## Albanker

----My cable company uses the Motorola 6412 DVR box(firmware is 12.31) that seems to have problems according to a dealer passing the HDMI through my to be purchased Denon 2807 receiver. Motorola confirmed they are aware of the problem and expect to solve it in the near future. I will be using an Epson Front projector with 1 HDMI input and need about a 35 foot run from the receiver and or cable box.

I was considering an interim solution using a manual 2 to 1 HDMI switch with with both my cable box and DVD player going into the switch and the out to my projector---Of couse then I will have to run the sound seperately through my receiver for both input devices---another option is to use HDMI for the DVD player and use video component cables for the cable box---Of course then I will have a 35 foot HDMI cable and 35 foot video component cable running to my projector---Or can I run Video component to my receiver from the cable box and HDMI from my DVD player to my receiver and then just use an HDMI cable from my receiver to my Epson Projector??????????????


----------



## Keith Murray




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Albanker* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> another option is to use HDMI for the DVD player and use video component cables for the cable box---Of course then I will have a 35 foot HDMI cable and 35 foot video component cable running to my projector---Or can I run Video component to my receiver from the cable box and HDMI from my DVD player to my receiver and then just use an HDMI cable from my receiver to my Epson Projector??????????????



I have a Denon 2807 as well and run component from my Motorola cable box to it and HDMI from the Denon to my Panasonic projector. I have a 25' HDMI run. Works great!


The main reason I got the 2807 was it's ability to upconvert component to HDMI as well as show the on screen display in 480p.


Keith


----------



## KustomMerc

I have the new DC6416, just got it. I asked and asked for the firmware VA12.35 but all the people you call or the people at the Irvine Ca. store don't have a clue. I just bought a Denon 4306 and it won't let it through. it gives the error no repeaters. it won't even let me switch component. the only thing I have been able to get here is there is an update in Oct or Nov. called X10 and it will work. but as far as I know none of the moto boxes will let me switch the HDMI or Component. let me know if you've heard anything.

Waiting in Calif at the Cox store,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Andrew Wolfe

You should be able to switch component. You probably have the 4306 set up wrong.


i am doing it with a 4806 and they are essentially the same.


----------



## TIM4545




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bman23* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Motorola emailed me the instructions and they worked fine.
> 
> Subject
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> How do I determine the firmware ver of the above DCT6412 III? I tried the fol...
> 
> 
> 
> Discussion Thread
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Thank you for choosing Motorola. I apologize about this
> 
> inconvenience but I will be able to help you with this.
> 
> 
> DCT6412 (firmware version is on d08 Platform Build Version)
> 
> 
> To use the diagnostics:
> 
> 
> 1 Ensure that the DCT6400 is installed with the base platform or Thin Client
> 
> software and
> 
> 
> that it is connected to an AC outlet.
> 
> 
> 2 Press POWER and immediately press SELECT to enable diagnostic mode. The
> 
> Diagnostics
> 
> 
> main menu is displayed on the OSD and “d01” is displayed on the front-panel LED:
> 
> 
> You can use the following keys to navigate the diagnostics menus:


----------



## KustomMerc

I set the component assignment to #2 I'm running digital (monster) coax for the audio in #2

and the HDMI is not on in that location. by the way I'm running a Samsung HDMI 1080i DVD machine through the 4306 and it switches great.....no problem. so I don't know why I'm having problems . switching component in the 6416. I'm running the box to my Sony 60A2000 and waiting for the firmware I guess. ....hmmmmm


----------



## typerk

I'm sorry if this has been discussed but I just can't find it. I just got a samsung lns4051d and hooked it up to my 6412 Phase III box via hdmi and when I push the source button to go to that hdmi it says "no signal" or "not supported." I have played with the settings on the stb but nothing seems to work. Anyone know what I should do to get hdmi to work or should I go with component? It's extremely discouraging to have technologoy that I probably can't even use because of no fault of my own.


My cable company is time warner but it was comcast up to about a few weeks ago.


I figured it out, I had to unplug/plug the stb to power.


----------



## skipsterut




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KustomMerc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I set the component assignment to #2 I'm running digital (monster) coax for the audio in #2
> 
> and the HDMI is not on in that location. by the way I'm running a Samsung HDMI 1080i DVD machine through the 4306 and it switches great.....no problem. so I don't know why I'm having problems . switching component in the 6416. I'm running the box to my Sony 60A2000 and waiting for the firmware I guess. ....hmmmmm



That's weird you can't switch component. I have not heard of anyone else having that problem. As Andrew Wolfe says, he does it with his 4806 -- and I have been doing it with a DCT6412 III switched through a Pio Elite 72 no problem. Can't believe it has anything to do with the HDMI/HDCP repeater problem discussed throughout this thread because that is a pure digital situation, and component is pure analog with no content protection (at least I don't think so).


I assume you have hooked up the STB directly to the TV via component with no problems?? And now just the introduction of the AVR into the circuit messes things up? If so, then I agree with Andrew Wolfe in thinking there must be some setting that's not right in the 4306. Have you tried calling Denon tech support?


scanpa -- if your watching this thread do you have anything to add here?


----------



## charred_water

Hi,


I have a DCT6412' s HDMI input driving a Sharp Aquos LC-37D6U directly.


When I change from a non-HD channel to an HD channel, the Sharp displays a message saying it's syncing, the status display says it's in 1080i mode, but the picture is not displayed correctly. You can only see the left 2/3 of the screen.


The only way I've found to get the screen to display properly in 1080i is to toggle the Input selector to some other source and back to the DCT6412. Then the HD picture is displayed full frame.


If I then switch to non-HD, it syncs correctly to 480p but fails to sync back to 1080i for an HD.


I've read this thread and I believe my DCT6412 settings are correct. I tried changing various settings on the DCT6412 and it didn't help syncing. The DCT is set to 16:9, 1080i, HDMI, YCC/RGB (had no effect).


I talked to Sharp and they are out of suggestions and want to do a home visit. They said HDMI should display full frame.


I talked to Comcast and they didn't have any more suggestions that were already

suggested on this thread. They did suggest connecting the component input. So I connected the DCT6412 component input directly to Sharp.


For some reason, the Sharp did not see the component input as being active. I swapped the component and DVD inputs on the Sharp and then I could see the component input. When I switched back and forth between non-HD and HD, the component input correctly synced between 480p and 1080i, unlike the HDMI input.

I was able to switch back and forth between component and HDMI inputs.


Strangely, the next day, the component input disappeared again and I haven't been able to get it back.


I seem to remember a thread which said the DCT6412 does not drive both the HDMI and component outputs simultaneously. Only one or the other. Is this true?


And how does the Sharp know the input is active or not. My DVD player is off but it still lets me select the DVD player but the component input is not selectable.


I would appreciate any advice before I have to pay Sharp to have a tech visit.


Thanks!


----------



## toenail




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TIM4545* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This does not work for me on the 6416



I have the 6412 and the 6416. The procedure on mine is press white "cable" button followed by the red "power" button followed by the "select" button TWICE. You've essentially powered off the STB and then hit select twice. It brings up a diagnostic menu that you can navigate with the cursor/arrow buttons. You move the cursor to the desired location then hit "select" to enter or arrow sideways. Exit by powering down STB again.


----------



## toenail

Does the 6412/16 III have an option for YCbCr/RGB or is that just on older versions? Have not found it in the menus.


----------



## KustomMerc

well yesterday Cox came over checked my 6416 and it did have ver. 12.31 he said he knew nothing of the V12.35. so we went to his super and he said same thing. they all say that a upgrade has to be in mass. what amazes me is that everybody acts like no one else is having this problem...... I saw at frys yesterday a JVC that had switching HDMI for $800.00

that puts in my mind that a lot of people will very soon have the problem. to bad we can't get the boxes from the state that has them......still waiting in Irvine, Cal....


----------



## KustomMerc

anybody have ver. 12.35 with HDMI switching yet? if this has been answered sorry..


trying to run Denon 4306, Moto box 6416, Samsung DVD 1080i with HDMI. ??


----------



## SXRDBubs

Luckily, yes people have been able to pass HDMI through the 6412 vIII with firmware 12.35 (as reported on page 3 of this thread, near the top)


I am still hunting for a 6412 vIII for myself, not to mention getting firmware 12.35 on it (my Comcast Motorola 3416 vI STB doesn't pass HDMI through my Pioneer Elite VSX-82TXS to my chagrin)


I understand your eagerness - I cannot wait myself to finally use my receiver like it should be used (1 HDMI out to TV, everything else feeds into the receiver)


Does anyone know if Minneapolis / St. Paul, MN has firmware 12.35 yet?


Thanks,

Bubs


----------



## skipsterut




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SXRDBubs* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Luckily, yes people have been able to pass HDMI through the 6412 vIII with firmware 12.35 (as reported on page 3 of this thread, near the top)
> 
> 
> I am still hunting for a 6412 vIII for myself, not to mention getting firmware 12.35 on it (my Comcast Motorola 3416 vI STB doesn't pass HDMI through my Pioneer Elite VSX-82TXS to my chagrin)
> 
> 
> I understand your eagerness - I cannot wait myself to finally use my receiver like it should be used (1 HDMI out to TV, everything else feeds into the receiver)
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if Minneapolis / St. Paul, MN has firmware 12.35 yet?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Bubs



I certainly share your eagerness to use a modern digital AVR as it was intended -- Pio Elite VSX-72TXV in my case. But if you live in the USA and are hunting for a DCT6412 with V12.35 from somwhere other than your cable operator, isn't is a waste your time since US cable companies require you to use their boxes and will not let you use a box you might get from another source??


In Canada, it's the opposite where users are (generally -- not sure if universally) required to buy their own cable box. In any case, the firmware version of a box is determined by the cable company and is downloaded to it over the cable -- when and as the cable headend decides to change the firmware. I know this is true in the US, and believe it is also true in Canada -- even if you own the box, the cableco downloads the firmware to be compatible with their technical requirements.


I think the only thing we can do is wait until each of our cable headends decides to deploy the firmware that fixes the HDMI/HDCP handshaking problem with repeater devices. I don't know if it's the same version number but I would assume that essentially the same fix is on its way for 341X boxes since they are just an all digital verison of the 641X


I don't know about MSP, but here in SLC I have been told it will be "real soon now." Try calling your cableco -- bypass the clueless CSR's and ask for a manager or engineering supervisor and see what you can find out.


----------



## bltserv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KustomMerc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> well yesterday Cox came over checked my 6416 and it did have ver. 12.31 he said he knew nothing of the V12.35. so we went to his super and he said same thing. they all say that a upgrade has to be in mass. what amazes me is that everybody acts like no one else is having this problem...... I saw at frys yesterday a JVC that had switching HDMI for $800.00
> 
> that puts in my mind that a lot of people will very soon have the problem. to bad we can't get the boxes from the state that has them......still waiting in Irvine, Cal....



Just moved from Orange/Time Warner to Irvine/Cox. Got the Motorola 6416.

Looks like we have the HDCP nasty here. I have a Denon 4806.

Everything worked fine in Orange. At first in Orange we had the start order issues.

Plasma/4806/STB. Then they fixed that with firmware.

But here I get the "blue bad boy switching box" then the green screen of death.


Its sucks going thru this a second time. IT IS THE STB. Dont think otherwise.Wish me luck with Cox Irvine. Hope I can find someone who even knows what HDCP is


The 6416 firmware I got NEW today is 12.31. Will go after them tomorrow for the upgrade. WISH ME LUCK !!! Have read other posts that the 12.35 is a fix.


----------



## KustomMerc

are you saying you had your 6416 in Orange (time warner) with V12.35? and all worked great?


Good Luck! with Cox


let me know if you are successful getting the V12.35


I have tried everything I can think of.. with no avail..


Still waiting in Irvine. Ca.


----------



## bltserv

Sorry for confusion


I had a SA8350HD DVRin Orange.


But have read in other threads that the firmware

upgrade will get the Motorola STB to handle HDMI Switching.


Will advise after I do my thing with Cox.


----------



## bltserv

Just spent about 30 minutes with a rep at Cox OC

who was able to find the person that knew about firmware

and the HD DVR. She would not give me his name.


"We are aware of the HDMI/HDCP switching issues with Ver 12.31".

Guess enough people are calling in and working them on the problem.

They will only commit to saying. "By years end" (Hope they mean 2006)

"We will get Ver 12.35 deployed".


So I guess its time to get my component cables out and do the up

convert to HDMI with my AVR4806.

Going to go get some opticals for the audio.


----------



## KustomMerc

yep...me too.


still waiting in OC (cox) for my V12.35 firmware upgrade.......


----------



## skipsterut

KustomMerc -- Just wondering -- did you ever get component video to switch OK through your 4306?


----------



## KustomMerc

nope... worked on it today for half an hour...no luck

I can't figure it out.


component. assigned to TV RCA #2

HDMI output 1080i , throughput

audio works fine coax 2

I'v tried all sorts of combonations but can't get it..


cable box output 1080i


no problem seeing the component on my 60A2000 Sony

on another video in. just won't show up through the Denon


----------



## skipsterut




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KustomMerc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> nope... worked on it today for half an hour...no luck
> 
> I can't figure it out.
> 
> 
> component. assigned to TV RCA #2
> 
> HDMI output 1080i , throughput
> 
> audio works fine coax 2
> 
> I'v tried all sorts of combonations but can't get it..
> 
> 
> cable box output 1080i
> 
> 
> no problem seeing the component on my 60A2000 Sony
> 
> on another video in. just won't show up through the Denon



Since I have a Pio 72 I doubt I can help with this problem, but there is one setting on the Pio called "Digital Video Conversion" ON/OFF which is supposed to tell it whether or not convert analog video to digital for the monitor out. Maybe there is something similar on the 4306.


Any 4306 owners out there who can help????


Well -- maybe it won't matter when (hopefully) you finally get the long awaited firmware upgrade and can just go HDMI all the way through as in: Moto STB --hdmi-> 4306 --hdmi-> 60A2000


----------



## KustomMerc

I was in Best Buy yesterday and their Magnolia theater people are having trouble big time

with this HDMI switching problem..... now that a lot of the units can do that, they are in touch with cox daily!. she said " Cox is loosing a lot of customers because of this problem" they are going to Dish tv since it doesn't exsist there. way to go Cox..


still waiting in Irvine....................but not forever!


----------



## bltserv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KustomMerc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> nope... worked on it today for half an hour...no luck
> 
> I can't figure it out.
> 
> 
> component. assigned to TV RCA #2
> 
> HDMI output 1080i , throughput
> 
> audio works fine coax 2
> 
> I'v tried all sorts of combonations but can't get it..
> 
> 
> cable box output 1080i
> 
> 
> no problem seeing the component on my 60A2000 Sony
> 
> on another video in. just won't show up through the Denon




My 4806 was doing the Component to HDMI fine in Orange when I first set it up.

Will try mine this week some evening and report back so you can get yours working. The Denon is a bit of a bear to configure and the book is even worse.

But it will work. Usually something simple overlooked in setup.


The Cox people do not want to miss any biz to the dish. So with all the new

HDMI type gear coming out the phone is ringing off the hook. Hope they get off the dime on the F/W upgrade before too long.


Hope to see the Cox dude at Best Buy again in Tustin off Jamboree.

Going to fill his ear about HDMI switching for the 3rd time.

It really pisses them off because he knows he is selling something that does not really work with the gear people are buying today. It like the movie "Annie"

Tomorrow, Tomorrow. Its always tomorrow.


----------



## KustomMerc

yep , Ken Crane in Lake forest, Cox Cable territory, has the same problem..... they sell a lot of Denon and Pio. with HDMI switching... I was in there trying to get help on the component prob. but when I got home it still doesn't work. I think Cox has a real problem on their hands. I just don't understand why they haven't released the FW since I see it has been out from Moto since 6/06 Irvine has a lot of people who would be buying this type of equipment! I had a # for a supervisor in the company and he was going to call me back with the release date.....that was over a week ago..


still waiting in Irvine, Ca..........


----------



## KustomMerc

first let me thank everyone for the help. I was wrong on my 4306 component problem.

Denon helped this morning. I had the wrong source for the cable box. my assignments were correct....but. also Denon tells me they are aware of the problem with the HDMI switching and that the moto cable box is the problem 6412 or 6416 it doesn't matter. Motorola was the only box that was a switcher and everyone else is a repeater. the firmware update fixes that problem. Denon said a few states had the firmware update.


we here in Irvine Calif. don't........yet. and I asume that V12.35 is that update.

come on Cox....! lets get in the ball game....


still waiting in Irvine, Ca.


----------



## CDDub

I am having same HDMI switching problem with my Comcast Moto 6412 III DVR STB through spankin' new Onkyo 674 -- see some video, then message "STB does not permit HDMI repeating", then green screen of death. Root cause clearly STB recognizes AVR as a "repeater" and HDCP stops the signal as outlined in this excellent thread.


I was able to figure out I have 12.31 firmware in my area (Sacramento). Called Comcast and there doesn't seem to be a way to request a firmware upgrade (to 12.35 which from this thread seems to be a potential fix) but you have to wait until they push firmware out to your area. Bummer - an obvious drawback to not owning your own gear. I did request a service visit and plan on torturing their technician when he comes by in a couple days.


One interesting thing was that the Comcast tech rep told me that new non-Moto STBs are due out for Comcast in 2007 as part of Tivo DVR upgrade but no promises when.


I almost boxed the Onkyo to return it since I have to still run composite anyway from STB but after reading this thread I'll hang in there, check the FW rel every few weeks and keep calling Comcast.


----------



## bltserv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KustomMerc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> first let me thank everyone for the help. I was wrong on my 4306 component problem.
> 
> Denon helped this morning. I had the wrong source for the cable box. my assignments were correct....but. also Denon tells me they are aware of the problem with the HDMI switching and that the moto cable box is the problem 6412 or 6416 it doesn't matter. Motorola was the only box that was a switcher and everyone else is a repeater. the firmware update fixes that problem. Denon said a few states had the firmware update.
> 
> 
> we here in Irvine Calif. don't........yet. and I awesome that V12.35 is that update.
> 
> come on Cox....! lets get in the ball game....
> 
> 
> still waiting in Irvine, Ca.



Great to hear you got it going with your Denon and the upconvert.

They are nice systems. But a real pain to get set up correctly.

I need to do the "audio setup tune" now that its all moved and going good.

My new neighbors are going to love me less soon.


Will check back on this thread soon. Going to write a detailed letter

to COX as a new customer and mention my dissatisfaction with going from

TW to Cox. Going to mention the dish may be a better solution than cable

since it wont work with AVR`s made in this century.


KustomMerc. Do you own a MBZ ?


----------



## SXRDBubs

Well I've been watching this thread with bated breath, waiting for Mpls/St. Paul Comcast to finally upgrade to firmware version 12.35 for their Motorola DCT 6412 vIII boxes so that I could pass HDMI through my Pioneer Elite 82TXS, and guess what?


They went and skipped right over top of it and pushed out firmware 16.20!!!! Not only does this fix the "HDMI handshake problem" that firmware 12.35 does you get some other nice features like "Comcast Central" which acts like a online marketplace allowing you to watch 4 channels at the same time


There are probobly other things that firmware 16.20 does too, but to be totally honest it was the HDMI fix that mades my entire day!


My wife actually noticed it this morning, she called me at work to tell me that the "Comcast looked different" and that there were some visual changes to the OSD. I raced home thinking I had finally been lucky enough to get firmware 12.35 only to find out that I had version 16.20.


There was a second when my heart sank, thinking that I skipped right from version 12.31 to 16.20 (will 16.20 fix the HDMI issue????? I've heard nothing about 16.20, it was all about 12.35 from what I have been reading of late) but after hooking up my 6412 vIII to pass through my Pio Elite 82TXS (instead of directly to my SXRD, bypassing the receiver) and rebooting the entire system it popped up and has been on ever since!


So, in conclusion - I have proof that the 16.20 firmware for the Comcast Motorola DCT 6412 vIII will allow you to pass HDMI. Comcast subscribers now have 2 options - 12.35 and 16.20!!!


Good luck to those still waiting - I totally feel your pain and I hope that my message brings another light of hope to you that you now have 2 ways to get your HDMI passed right!


Thanks,

Bubs


----------



## KustomMerc

grrrrrrrrr,

does Cox read these threads??


still waiting in Irvine...


----------



## skipsterut

SRXDubs -- that's great news -- congrats and enjoy!! Nice to know other things are being done to improve service AND ALSO fix the obvious SNAFU with the HDMI/HDCP issue. I'm contacting my Comcast source to see if they will be rolling out 16.20 here very soon. As far as I kow you're the first to report this new significant firmware upgrade -- you certainly are in this thread.


KustomMerc -- I agree -- double grrrrrr!! I seriously doubt if Cox, Comcast or Moto reads these threads. I guess it's our "job" (ha) to keep the pressure on so they do their own job correctly -- some day.










still waiting in Salt Lake City ....


----------



## KustomMerc

Well here you go ........ yesterday I got a call from a supervisor @ Cox cable here in Irvine Ca. He told me that the upgrade that fixes the HDMI switching problem among other things is coming out as a mass firmware upgrade to all the Moto DVR's first in the first week in Oct. after that one, they will do the upgrade to the rest of the moto boxes, the next week.


keeping my fingers crossed........

still waiting in Irvine..


----------



## Amelius Unhappy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KustomMerc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well hear you go ........ yesterday I got a call from a supervisor @ Cox cable hear in Irvine Ca. He told me that the upgrade that fixes the HDMI switching problem among other things is coming out as a mass firmware upgrade to all the DVR's first in the first week in Oct. after that one they will do the upgrade to the rest of the moto boxes, the nest week.
> 
> 
> keeping my fingers crossed........
> 
> still waiting in Irvine..




FYI. I'm having the same problem via the Comcast to TW conversion. Two days ago they upgraded the program listings, and then I got the "green screen" and now my HDTV will not recognize an HDMI connection.


What I find odd is I've been using HDMI (Moto direct to TV) with Comcast for a year now, and SUDDENLY! it stops.


Strange. TW support staff were worthless, with the rep saying "I knew more than him" and I am a novice.


AU


----------



## hungarianhc

Oh wow. I'm definitely waiting for this issued to be fixed. I'm sick of component video!


----------



## KustomMerc

I just heard from a good source yesterday that there is a firmware upgrade coming from Cox, that will replace their internal software ....it was created by Tivo. they just formed an alliance with Tivo that's why it's possible. The software in my Moto 6416 is the worst so if this is true ....awesome! this might be the HDMI switching upgrade all in the same package..! anybody heard about this...


still waiting in Irvine, Ca.


----------



## hungarianhc

i've got cox too! i want the update!


----------



## KustomMerc

well after googleing the merger I see that it's true about Cox and Tivo. but they are saying in the article that the upgrade might not happen till 2007. So if the upgrades don't come out in Oct..... I'm wondering about switching out of the Moto 6416 and buying the new Tivo series 3 HD DVR. it has all that we are talking about. you get 2 cable cards from Cox and your set. not sure but I'll bet there is no HDMI problem.... and you get the TIVO software...



hmmmmmmmmmm



still waiting in Irvine, Ca.


----------



## jt4421

i have both the tivo series 3 and motorola dct6412


the tivo works fine with hdmi thru the oknyo receiver. the motorola wont. i do have two cable cards for the tivo unit from comcast. in so fl they have no idea about the hdmi issue. never know when this will get the fix....


----------



## sparkyd

I just got my new Yamaha 2600 and discovered the same problem. I went to comcast and obtained a new box that was supposed to fix my HDMI issues. Nope, it is still 12.31 I've now spent over 2 hours on the phone with them, not a single person knows what I'm talking about. Is it just a matter of time (hopefully soon) that the firmware will upgrade? Any ideas on how to speed up the process?


----------



## skipsterut




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sparkyd* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just got my new Yamaha 2600 and discovered the same problem. I went to comcast and obtained a new box that was supposed to fix my HDMI issues. Nope, it is still 12.31 I've now spent over 2 hours on the phone with them, not a single person knows what I'm talking about. Is it just a matter of time (hopefully soon) that the firmware will upgrade? Any ideas on how to speed up the process?



Welcome aboard!. Sorry to say there is no way I know of to speed up the process. You could try to continuously (and strenuously) escalate your questions up through your local Comcast head end and (maybe/hopefully??) eventually talk to someone who understands your questions and (perhaps) has some idea when they will roll out V12.35 in your region. That may bring you some degree of psychic satisfaction, but won't speed up the process in any way.


BUT -- I notice you are from Chi-town (my home town actually). If your name is Daley, then you may have some "clout."







If so, go for it.


----------



## sparkyd

thanks for the response. I will keep calling and bugging them.............


----------



## FastTrack[SIN]









Had a Comcast guy at my house yesterday to fix some signal strength issues. I asked him about the 12.31/upgrade issue and he claimed it was up to Motorola. When I told him I had read that some Comcast boxes in other parts of the country had in fact been upgraded to 12.35 or 16.20 (according to this forum). He looked surprised but could not offer any information as to when Comcast Miami will upgrade.


----------



## mvalpreda




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KustomMerc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> well after googleing the merger I see that it's true about Cox and Tivo. but they are saying in the article that the upgrade might not happen till 2007. So if the upgrades don't come out in Oct..... I'm wondering about switching out of the Moto 6416 and buying the new Tivo series 3 HD DVR. it has all that we are talking about. you get 2 cable cards from Cox and your set. not sure but I'll bet there is no HDMI problem.... and you get the TIVO software...
> 
> 
> 
> hmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> still waiting in Irvine, Ca.



Waiting here in Laguna Niguel too! Here we are in the first week of October, firmware has been out since 6/06 and we're getting the shaft for Cox.


I just talked to a Tech Support rep, and the first thing she said was "Firm? Ware?" I knew it was going to be a long call. After 10 minutes on hold, she said they don't release that information. I told her I knew for a fact they do. She said she would email IT and find out for me in a couple of days.


How did you guys who called Cox get the info from them? I might as well have been talking to my dog about this.


----------



## KustomMerc

ok, here's the latest...... as I understand it Cox was to download the firmware update to all 64xx III by the end of this week (DVR's first, then the rest) and give it the new ver. 12.35 or 16.20...whatever.. I just checked my moto box and it still has ver. 12.31 from Jan 2006... whyyyyyy.. I ask do they not fix the problem. even if they are in with TIVO and there is some new software on the horizon, that I'm sure will cost us more, lets get the dog gone HDMI fix to the people who pay for it. I'm sure if I call and ask for a credit back to when I bought my HDMI switching Denon unit #4306 , they would say no!..sorry ranting a little..


here is the latest versions by Wiki Books, which I think is what the techs use.


DCT-64xx Phase III

Firmware version: 16.20

Software version: 74.53-3321

http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/How_to_...#Version_12.31 


I'll check next week and let you know......if anyone hears anything....


still Waiting in Irvine, Ca.


----------



## mvalpreda

How are you pulling up the firmware info? I have 3 of these boxes at home and none of the methods described in this thread work for me. I can only imagine you have the same stuff I have since we are both under the Cox OC blanket....I have a Denon 4306 as well and want to clean up a few cables!



I looked at that wiki article. Most helpful. Confirmed 12.31 via the "universal" method. I was trying to turn on and then hit select instead of off. For those trying to use this method, turn off the unit with the remote and hit select on the box itself.


----------



## dcfsf

Hi


I have the same HDMI switching problem that is on multiple treads and just ordered a Denon 4806. My new receiver has a DVI input - and my cable box is an older one with DVI. If I run from Cable Box DVI to Receiver DVI and then HMDI out on my receiver to the DVI input on my Fujistsu plasma will it work???????



Thanks!


----------



## bltserv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KustomMerc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ok, here's the latest...... as I understand it Cox was to download the firmware update to all 64xx III by the end of this week (DVR's first, then the rest) and give it the new ver. 12.35 or 16.20...whatever.. I just checked my moto box and it still has ver. 12.31 from Jan 2006... whyyyyyy.. I ask do they not fix the problem. even if they are in with TIVO and there is some new software on the horizon, that I'm sure will cost us more, lets get the dog gone HDMI fix to the people who pay for it. I'm sure if I call and ask for a credit back to when I bought my HDMI switching Denon unit #4306 , they would say no!..sorry ranting a little..
> 
> 
> here is the latest versions by Wiki Books, which I think is what the techs use.
> 
> 
> DCT-64xx Phase III
> 
> Firmware version: 16.20
> 
> Software version: 74.53-3321
> 
> http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/How_to_...#Version_12.31
> 
> 
> I'll check next week and let you know......if anyone hears anything....
> 
> 
> still Waiting in Irvine, Ca.




KustomMerc


Keep up the good work with Cox.


I used the work around. I have an PIO Elite 1130. It has dual HDMI inputs.

So straight HDMI from Cable Box to Plasma and Optical for sound to the Denon.

Then for the DVD to the Denon HDMI to the Plasma HDMI. Not perfect but all

HDMI and sounds fine. So much for "HDMI Switching" until the slugs at Cox push the upgrade button. As far as asking for credit. Like the comment above.

Thats like asking/talking to the dog.


----------



## KustomMerc

I know this is a small part of it...but one of the reasons I bought the #4306 was for the HDMI switching with no loss to picture and the 3 memory buttons that keeps my wife happy.

she can't remember any of the pathways or controls and instead of calling me she can press a memory button. #1 for TV #2 for dvd and #3 for XM radio. those buttons are great in the fact that they memorize the source with the settings....a gods send for her...and me. so another reason I want 1080p to the screen , not component... anyway


still waiting in Irvine, Ca.


----------



## im2bz2p2

Hi,


I'm new here, first post, hope I'm not violating any protocol.


Does anyone know if the DCT6412 III a/v outputs are all active at the same time? If I use HDMI, will I still get usable output from the other digital and analog outs? I would like to hook the DVR to two TVs, one via HDMI and the other via component video, and coax or optical SPDIF audio. Any help appreciated. Thanks


----------



## mvalpreda




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *im2bz2p2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> I'm new here, first post, hope I'm not violating any protocol.
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if the DCT6412 III a/v outputs are all active at the same time? If I use HDMI, will I still get usable output from the other digital and analog outs? I would like to hook the DVR to two TVs, one via HDMI and the other via component video, and coax or optical SPDIF audio. Any help appreciated. Thanks



Yes, a couple posts above you was this:



> Quote:
> I used the work around. I have an PIO Elite 1130. It has dual HDMI inputs.
> 
> So straight HDMI from Cable Box to Plasma and Optical for sound to the Denon.


----------



## Agent777

Hey guys I thought I would put this out. I just bought an oppo 970 and a Onkyo SR674. In preparation for setting up everything I traded in my old Moto 6412 with a DVI for a 6412 with HDMI. I am pleased to say that the HDMI signal does pass thru to the TV.


----------



## skipsterut




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent777* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey guys I thought I would put this out. I just bought an oppo 970 and a Onkyo SR674. In preparation for setting up everything I traded in my old Moto 6412 with a DVI for a 6412 with HDMI. I am pleased to say that the HDMI signal does pass thru to the TV.



HI and welcome to the forum! Glad to hear you don't have the HDMI switching problem.


Just curious as to which firmware version you have. Could you check and let us know? See this link for instructions on how to get it ---

http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/How_to_...28Universal.29 


NOTE: As mentioned in one of the previous posts -- be sure the box is ON first and then power it OFF to start with step 1 in the sequence.


----------



## Agent777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skipsterut* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> HI and welcome to the forum! Glad to hear you don't have the HDMI switching problem.
> 
> 
> Just curious as to which firmware version you have. Could you check and let us know? See this link for instructions on how to get it ---



Thanks for the welcome. Here's what I have.


platform built: version: 16.20

July 13 2006 15:23:15


TC_CS_CC 16.20 ENABLED 0897 0


----------



## KustomMerc

just heard back from Cox and one of the supervisors today....he said the firmware up grade that was to happen last week has been postponed till Oct 18......


hey Agent777 who's your provider?


still waiting in Irvine,Ca.


----------



## Agent777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KustomMerc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> just heard back from Cox and one of the supervisors today....he said the firmware up grade that was to happen last week has been postponed till Oct 18......
> 
> 
> hey Agent777 who's your provider?
> 
> 
> still waiting in Irvine,Ca.



Comcast in Taylor, MI


----------



## mvalpreda




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KustomMerc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> just heard back from Cox and one of the supervisors today....he said the firmware up grade that was to happen last week has been postponed till Oct 18......



Who are you talking to at Cox that actually has a clue? Everytime I call, they have no idea what firmware is and want to transfer me to sales.


----------



## NMJack









Still running 12.31 in Tucson


----------



## emo_boy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *im2bz2p2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> I'm new here, first post, hope I'm not violating any protocol.
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if the DCT6412 III a/v outputs are all active at the same time? If I use HDMI, will I still get usable output from the other digital and analog outs? I would like to hook the DVR to two TVs, one via HDMI and the other via component video, and coax or optical SPDIF audio. Any help appreciated. Thanks




I have a question sort of on that same line. I have the Motorola DCT6416 III hooked up via HDMI to my ViewSonic (which has only one HDMI input). I would like my DVD player to 'share' the HDMI hooked up (that's been used from my DVR to TV). So if I use HDMI, would I also be able to use a video IN on the DVR? Or do only the digital and analog outs work? Or (since I'm a newbie) is there any other way to get around this? My DVD player doesn't have a HDMI output and my Onkyo receiver doesn't have a HDMI output and again my TV only has 1 HDMI input (which is being used by my MoTo DVR). Any other suggestions with this setup?


I believe there is a video in on the front of the DVR and a video in/video out in the back of this DVR. Do any of them actually work? How do you access the composites on the DVR if HDMI is already in use?


----------



## wdkerbow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bman23* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have the 6412 III and tried the following:
> 
> To check which firmware version you have --
> 
> 
> 1. Press Menu twice to go to the Main Menu
> 
> 2. Scroll down (or page down) to "Setup" and select it (it's at the bottom of the 2nd page)
> 
> 3. Then select "Cable Box Setup"
> 
> 4. Then select "Configuration"
> 
> 5. The firmware version is in the second column near the bottom
> 
> 
> This does not work for me? Any ideas?



I get to the Main Menu, but only one page worth. I can't scroll to a 2nd page with either the cursor nor with the page down buttons. I have a 6412 Ph III. Any ideas?


-- David


----------



## wdkerbow

Got it..... gotta press the "Select/OK" button twice after the power off.... not the menu button.


I'm still on v12.31 I'll have to call and see if they have plans for 12.35 or 16.20 for our area soon.


----------



## marinate

I have Time Warner (La Habra) and just got a new cable box (motorola 6416, firmware 12.35). Tried to connect using HDMI directly to my 61" Samsung DLP. Result: Blank green screen. I here lots of people on this thread are waiting for firmware 12.35, but guess what, it doesn't fix the problem. I tried all the suggestion people have posted here but none work. I called Time Warner and the tech person said I need a firmware update. She couldn't tell me what version I needed nor when they were going to distribute the next update. Grrrrr. I can't believe these cable companies who advertise digital.digital, digital everything but they don't even have a digital connection from their boxes to your TV working yet.


Component is not digital!


Nathan from La Habra


----------



## dcfsf

STR-DA7100ES/B says HDMI Repeater Switching for Intelligent switching of Audio and Video.


any chance that it will work with old firmware?


----------



## NMJack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marinate* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have Time Warner (La Habra) and just got a new cable box (motorola 6416, firmware 12.35). Tried to connect using HDMI directly to my 61" Samsung DLP. Result: Blank green screen. I here lots of people on this thread are waiting for firmware 12.35, but guess what, it doesn't fix the problem.



Nathan - you have a different problem than what a lot of us have been talking about. The 12.35 firmware fix is to allow a "repeater" between the DVR and display. Since you indicate that you've got a direct HDMI hookup to your display, than something else is evidently causing your problem.


----------



## Andrew Wolfe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dcfsf* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> STR-DA7100ES/B says HDMI Repeater Switching for Intelligent switching of Audio and Video.
> 
> 
> any chance that it will work with old firmware?



There's always a chance - but I wouldn't bet my lunch money on it.


This is basically the feature that causes the old firmware to fail.


----------



## dcfsf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dcfsf* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> STR-DA7100ES/B says HDMI Repeater Switching for Intelligent switching of Audio and Video.
> 
> 
> any chance that it will work with old firmware?




nope no dice


----------



## KustomMerc

Hi all......well.......talked to Cox yesterday about why the firmware upgrade was not installed on Oct 18.. , which was the second time they postponed the upgrade. The supervisor told me there was another postponement....! this time Nov 18. it seems every time they fix a bug in the new upgrade...another pops up ( or so they say). I believe the newest will be 16.20 when and if it ever comes out. I tell you I have had just about enough of the problem. I'm going back to the store I paid $2000 for my Denon #4306 which had "HDMI switching" and going to try and get credit or something. using it just for component is just a waste of money. Cox should have never come out with a HDMI box until they had worked out all the firmware. another $10.00 a month ..grrrrr another problem which I have never discussed was there seems to be a increase audio problem from when my Denon is looking at a 5.1 HD channel or changing to a commercial. the audio jumps 20db..I think it's a voltage increase from the box because I'm running optical..who knows just something else!..I wonder if Tivo3 has the problem? anyway ...good luck all of you who waiting ........


given up in Irvine Ca. Cox country!


----------



## skipsterut




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KustomMerc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi all......well.......talked to Cox yesterday about why the firmware upgrade was not installed on Oct 18.. , which was the second time they postponed the upgrade. The supervisor told me there was another postponement....! this time Nov 18. it seems every time they fix a bug in the new upgrade...another pops up ( or so they say). I believe the newest will be 16.20 when and if it ever comes out. I tell you I have had just about enough of the problem. I'm going back to the store I paid $2000 for my Denon #4306 which had "HDMI switching" and going to try and get credit or something. using it just for component is just a waste of money. Cox should have never come out with a HDMI box until they had worked out all the firmware. another $10.00 a month ..grrrrr another problem which I have never discussed was there seems to be a increase audio problem from when my Denon is looking at a 5.1 HD channel or changing to a commercial. the audio jumps 20db..I think it's a voltage increase from the box because I'm running optical..who knows just something else!..I wonder if Tivo3 has the problem? anyway ...good luck all of you who waiting ........
> 
> 
> given up in Irvine Ca. Cox country!



Seems shame to give up now -- especially if you like the 4306 for its many other great features, SQ, etc. The digital wave in consumer electronics is really just starting to reach "the knee of the hockey stick" and will continue to grow exponentially. Every newly released video device uses HDMI, so as your system grows and changes in the future it will be essential to have a good HDMI switching (if not upscaling) AVR at the center of things. At least that's the reason I am still happy with my Pio Elite VSX-72. So even though I still use the component inputs for the Moto STB, I do have the advantage of a single HDMI out for all video to the HDTV. Also, I'm just about to pull the trigger on ordering an Oppo 970 universal player and will use all of its output -- both video and hi-res audio (DVA-A & SACD PCM) via HDMI into the Pio 72. Obviously this wouldn't be possible without an HDMI-capable AVR.


One last point -- as frustrating and aggravating as it has been to put up with the delays and incompetence of the Moto/Cox/Comcast/.... cable situation







-- it does look like there is light at the end of the tunnel since most posters who have been lucky enough to get the firmware upgrade report that it does fix the HDMI repeater problem. What's another month wait in "the big scheme of things."










Just my $0.02 FWIW.


----------



## Audiowiz_1

Hi, I had to sign on to inform all of you about the new firmware. My Comcast box did update to the new firmware 16.20. The bad news is that there is a known problem ..THE HDMI out of the set-top is disabled and the only way to enable it is with a new firmware. I think only one Comcast supervisor knows that, and after many calls I got him last night and he confirmed the problem. This info I got from wikibook:


Version 16.20

Available for Models: DCT-64xx PI, PII & PIII, DCT-34xx

Available Date: 2006-09-20

Build Date: 2006-07-13 15:06:09


Bugfixes:

Tuners fail to tune to a channel following a scheduled recording.


New Bugs:

Audio dropouts and digital video artifacts when watching a recorded or buffered program.

Corruption of DVI/HDMI video outputs.

DVR erroneously claims to be 100% full.


----------



## Agent777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Audiowiz_1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi, I had to sign on to inform all of you about the new firmware. My Comcast box did update to the new firmware 16.20. The bad news is that there is a known problem ..THE HDMI out of the set-top is disabled and the only way to enable it is with a new firmware. I think only one Comcast supervisor knows that, and after many calls I got him last night and he confirmed the problem.



I think that after many calls you finally got a supervisor that was wrong. I have a 6412 with v16.20 and the HDMI out not only works but it passes thru my Onkyo SR674 to my TV.


----------



## Audiowiz_1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent777* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think that after many calls you finally got a supervisor that was wrong. I have a 6412 with v16.20 and the HDMI out not only works but it passes thru my Onkyo SR674 to my TV.




Then you are lucky.... because it is a known problem. I also spoke to some one at moto. They also said that the HDMI output could be corrupted in most cases with version 16.20. Mine worked for a while then it stopped.


----------



## marinate

NM Jack, you are right. Sorry. But I have an update. My HDMI connection suddenly started working! After trying all night and not being successful, I just left the HDMI cable plugged in (direct connect from the DCT 6416 to TV) and just tonight I noticed it started working. Hmm. Odd. Maybe the motorola box just needed some time to get the handshake right. I have no idea why it's working now. Anyways, I let people know if I have any other problems.


So for now the DCT 6416 with firmware 12.35 appears to be working using a HDMI cable directly connected to TV.



Nathan from La Habra


----------



## Croozer

Does Direct TV have this problem?


----------



## KustomMerc

does anyone have a big increase in volume when watching HD 5.1 then have the Denon 4306 change the decoding for a commerical? When it hits the commerical I get a big change in volume.... ?


using Moto 6416 spidif out to Denon 4306


----------



## bltserv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KustomMerc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> does anyone have a big increase in volume when watching HD 5.1 then have the Denon 4306 change the decoding for a commerical? When it hits the commerical I get a big change in volume.... ?
> 
> 
> using Moto 6416 spidif out to Denon 4306



I see it with my 4806 once in a while. Seems to happen on certain channels

more than others. Not sure about 20 Db. But it is annoying. Its a problem thats

been around a long time. I think it is more a symptom of a particular station

or program than a flaw wih our Denon. It used to happen with my old Bose

junk just about the same. Look around in this forum. I am sure there is an explination. Just dont think its our hardware or Cox in particular.


----------



## KustomMerc

was the Bose part of the problem?? Hmmmmm


----------



## bltserv

I too have the Denon with optical to the Motorola box.

Yes, It does change volume up on the Ads when switching from 5.1

back to native. Only certain programs or stations. Its very common.

Just real noticable when its a big change in loudness.


My point was I had the same issues with my old Bose system.

(Handed down to my Girl friend). So its not your Denon doing it

and not the Mot box or the optical. Its just one of the things that

happens in Home Theatre. I would do a search and look around.

I remember this issue being discussed at length in this forum several times

in the past.


I am just disappointed in Cox. Time Warner was a better deal.

Seems like Cox has "lots of drop outs with their HD signal"

Especially CBS and NBC. And their Internet is way slower than T/W.

And I am paying a bit more too.


----------



## KustomMerc

Thx for the info on the Bose. I think I'll put a couple of Polk Towers up front for the Stereo and run the satellites from the bose system for the HT. take out the system and the sub.


Cox says next date for the firmware update for the HDMI switching problem among other things is now supposed to be on 11/17....so I'm waiting. I'm going to keep my Denon. but I'm looking at the new Tivo3 and using 2 cable cards.. I like the Tivo software over the current Cox, Moto 64xx



still Waiting in Irvine, Ca.


----------



## KustomMerc

just for giggles I checked my 6416 yesterday and it still has 12.31 (jan 2006 build) Cox says that 11/18 is supposed to be the big firmware upgrade. I notice in Wiki books that the 16.20 is still the latest but some of you are having trouble with that build too. not sure what is coming from Cox on the 18th if anything. I had originally thought about dumping the 6416 and going with Tivo 3 and 2 cable cards. but there are a lot of people having trouble with the cards....... doesn't seem to matter which way you turn.....


still waiting in Irvine, Ca.


----------



## CDDub

After a long wait I woke this morning to see something was going on with my DVRs (front display had a "dl" with rotating circle). Later after the clock display came back I checked firmware version and saw that it had been upgraded from 12.31 to 16.20! Immediately hooked up the HDMI from DVR to my Onkyo 674 and it now repeats to my Panny Plasma.


I haven't had time to see what other "enhancements" may come along with the new firmware but it does fix my HDMI issue - at least for the picture pass through (I still can't get audio to repeat to my TV but suspect this may be settings on the Reciever and TV).


----------



## hungarianhc

Um. Wow. That's great to hear! Is the picture noticeably crisper with HDMI? Or is it about the same? Do let us know what other goodies / enhancements you find!!


----------



## kenhoeve

I called Cox again today and they said they are not being allowed to release the firmware update due to "FCC issues". WTF?


one ticked off mofo in aliso viejo, ca.


----------



## mvalpreda




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KustomMerc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> just for giggles I checked my 6416 yesterday and it still has 12.31 (jan 2006 build) Cox says that 11/18 is supposed to be the big firmware upgrade. I notice in Wiki books that the 16.20 is still the latest but some of you are having trouble with that build too. not sure what is coming from Cox on the 18th if anything. I had originally thought about dumping the 6416 and going with Tivo 3 and 2 cable cards. but there are a lot of people having trouble with the cards....... doesn't seem to matter which way you turn.....
> 
> 
> still waiting in Irvine, Ca.




Same here...replaced a failing 6412 with a 6416 and hoped for at least 12.35. No such luck....it's 12.31. Argh.


KustomMerc: I know you have said you are getting a credit because they are not performing as designed/speced/advertised. What did you tell them to get that?


Banging my head against the wall in Laguna Niguel, CA


----------



## hungarianhc

I have Cox cable in Palos Verdes, CA. I'll let you guys know next time I come home at Thanksgiving


----------



## Croozer

I talked to a tech at my cable provider (Insight Communications) and she knew nothing about the firmware on the 6412 III, she offered to have a 6416 brought out to my home.

My DVR works fine when connected directly to the HDMI input of my TV (JVC HD-52G887), but it won't work through my Denon AVR 4806.


----------



## skipsterut




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Croozer* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I talked to a tech at my cable provider (Insight Communications) and she knew nothing about the firmware on the 6412 III, she offered to have a 6416 brought out to my home.
> 
> My DVR works fine when connected directly to the HDMI input of my TV (JVC HD-52G887), but it won't work through my Denon AVR 4806.



You should definitely take her up on the offer of the 6416 since it is exactly the same as the 6412 with the noteworthy improvement of having a hard disk that is 33.3% larger (160GB vs 120GB)







.


As has been stated many times in this forum and others -- within a given geographic area serviced by the same headend the firmware does NOT vary "box by box." It is rolled out ("pushed"/downloaded) to all STB's connected to the headend concurrently. So -- if you can get a 6416 instead of a 6412 -- by all means get it. You benefit by a larger hard drive and don't give up anything.







The firmware should be pushed to all STBs -- both 6412 and 6416 -- at the same time -- hopefully soon according to other posters.


----------



## mvalpreda




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skipsterut* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You should definitely take her up on the offer of the 6416 since it is exactly the same as the 6412 with the noteworthy improvement of having a hard disk that is 33.3% larger (160GB vs 120GB)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> As has been stated many times in this forum and others -- within a given geographic area serviced by the same headend the firmware does NOT vary "box by box." It is rolled out ("pushed"/downloaded) to all STB's connected to the headend concurrently. So -- if you can get a 6416 instead of a 6412 -- by all means get it. You benefit by a larger hard drive and don't give up anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The firmware should be pushed to all STBs -- both 6412 and 6416 -- at the same time -- hopefully soon according to other posters.



One thing I have noticed about the 6416 is the processor seems faster. It moves through the guide more quickly. I'll have to really test it by recording 2 HD shows while watching a recorded 3rd HD show! That would kill my 6412s.


----------



## KustomMerc

sorry guys haven't had a chance to post. ok........as of today my 6416 is still 12.31 (jan 24 build) I think that the Cox super told me we would be getting the firmware (16.20) on 11/18/06 so I'm being optimistic. but still no change after 3 dates.....GRRRR the credit I referred to was the rental for the 6416 . They gave me a 2 month credit when I complained about the fact that I purchased all my equipment with the idea of HDMI switching!! my DVD, and my Cable box, and my PS3. but because of "Rights Mgt." we are all having problems.

till the upgrade....... So I told Cox that since their box was the problem and the firmware was at fault, they credited me 2 months. not much but something. So on the 18th I'll let you know.............but I'm not holding my breath. word on the street is that the Tivo software that Cox is going to implement won't be until next year......probably when my firmware comes in.....GRRRRR



still waiting.....in Irvine, Ca.


----------



## mvalpreda




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KustomMerc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> word on the street is that the Tivo software that Cox is going to implement won't be until next year......probably when my firmware comes in.....GRRRRR



I would LOVE to have a Cox TiVo. I have a 30 hour unit that is 7 years old that I refuse to get rid of. UI is the best! Figure that is the only way that TiVo is going to survive....selling licensing. But that a whole other discussion.....


----------



## Croozer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skipsterut* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You should definitely take her up on the offer of the 6416 since it is exactly the same as the 6412 with the noteworthy improvement of having a hard disk that is 33.3% larger (160GB vs 120GB)



They brought out the 6416 this morning, it still has the 12.31 firmware, according to the tech they don't know when the new firmware will be pushed, I guess I will have to use component video cables for now.


----------



## Paul K Fairfax

I called Comcast Wednesday to complain about HDMI not working through my new AV receiver. I explained to the tech and then her supervisor that everything I have read puts the blame on their firmware. The supervisor did not know when the new firmware would be pushed through. I asked her to tell her superiors every chance she has that she is getting SO many complaints, hoping that would help. I then pushed the stands and racks back against the wall then rolled the carpet back into place thinking it will be a long time before Comcast moves up to 16.20.


Yesterday I noticed that the path to my 'favorites' in guide form was changed. I checked the firmware and it had been upgraded to 16.20. I would like to think that my pleading had something to do with it, but I'm sure it was only coincidence. Once again I moved everything away from the wall, hooked up the HDMI from the Moto DCT 3412 to the Onkyo 674 then to the JVC 46FN97, everything now works. Much less clutter and hopefully furniture and rugs are back in place for a long time. I have noticed a few new changes to the menu so there seems to be more to 16.20 than just fixing the HDMI operation.


----------



## KustomMerc

11/18/06.........still nada.....12.31...grrrr


----------



## Croozer

Its kinda strange that component video cables work with no problems and look just as good.


----------



## KustomMerc

problem with my Denon is that the digital audio that I have to use with the component cables makes my sound change from 5.1 to commercials.... it increases, hoping that will be fixed with HDMI. and the firmware update. the other reason is the denon is capable of HDMI switching , thats why the $1900 price tag I guess...


----------



## kenhoeve

11/18 and guess what, no 16.20.


probably a waste of time anyway, ABC's HD coverage is so pathetic as far as audio goes, you just as well be back in the day when you simulated surround with stereo. absolutely no rear channel, and the center was very weak. man do they suck. CBS however has terrible video, but very nice audio, very nice.


----------



## Croozer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KustomMerc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> problem with my Denon is that the digital audio that I have to use with the component cables makes my sound change from 5.1 to commercials.... it increases



I'm using the component video with the optical for the audio, no problems.


----------



## skipsterut




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KustomMerc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> problem with my Denon is that the digital audio that I have to use with the component cables makes my sound change from 5.1 to commercials.... it increases





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Croozer* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm using the component video with the optical for the audio, no problems.



Ditto (My AVR is a Pio Elite 72 -- not a Denon-- but I don't see why that would make any diff re: the problem)


Of course commercials are always programmed to be louder than the show itself, but I assume you are allowing for this and they are still SIGNIFICANTLY louder??


The other thing is that most HD shows are broadcast in 5.1 and the commercials (generally) are not (i.e. audio for commercials switches to stereo or mono(?)) -- so that may account for some sound level change -- and it most certainly accounts for a sound quality change.


----------



## mvalpreda




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Croozer* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm using the component video with the optical for the audio, no problems.



We all are as well, but that is besides the point. We want to use the box as it was designed and simplify our HT systems.


----------



## KustomMerc

well just got home from the holidays. Cox said they would change the firmware on nov. 20.....well just checked and no udate. same 12.31 I'm going to try and contact Cox on Monday to see what's up...a poster awhile back said something like the FCC was keeping this from happening. I don't understand that because someone in Marin county...San Francisco area said they just got ver. 16.20 and that is cox country... I can't really unserdtand the repeated holdups....but I'll let ya know.

Still waiting in Irvine, Ca.


----------



## Croozer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mvalpreda* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> We all are as well, but that is besides the point. We want to use the box as it was designed and simplify our HT systems.



LOL, if you are getting audio/video information the box is doing what it was designed to, other than that you will have to wait and do the component cable shuffle.


----------



## philycheezblunt

The Real Scoop:


I'm a Home Theater Installer for Circuit City, so I deal with these boxes on a daily basis.


Certain TVs don't require the source to use HDCP. Among these are the Hitachis and JVCs. Newer Sony sets (at least as far back as when they started branding their LCD engines as Bravias instead of Wegas) are a no-go, straight through to the tv and through receivers.


Comcast does not use HDCP. Why? Well I've gotten some inside info from Monster Cable, whose been trying to solve this issue as much as anyone. They are getting record returns on HDMI cables because of HDCP issues. People have been blaming the cables as being defective, but thats clearly not the case.


The reason is that Silicon Image, the company that developed HDMI, DVI, and HDCP handshaking, requires companies that use HDMI to pay royalties in order to have HDCP handshaking. Comcast has decided that they are too cheap to pay it.


----------



## hungarianhc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *philycheezblunt* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Among these are the Hitachis and JVCs.



Wrong. My hitachi requires it.


----------



## Andrew Wolfe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *philycheezblunt* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The Real Scoop:
> 
> 
> I'm a Home Theater Installer for Circuit City, so I deal with these boxes on a daily basis.
> 
> 
> Certain TVs don't require the source to use HDCP. Among these are the Hitachis and JVCs. Newer Sony sets (at least as far back as when they started branding their LCD engines as Bravias instead of Wegas) are a no-go, straight through to the tv and through receivers.
> 
> 
> Comcast does not use HDCP. Why? Well I've gotten some inside info from Monster Cable, whose been trying to solve this issue as much as anyone. They are getting record returns on HDMI cables because of HDCP issues. People have been blaming the cables as being defective, but thats clearly not the case.
> 
> 
> The reason is that Silicon Image, the company that developed HDMI, DVI, and HDCP handshaking, requires companies that use HDMI to pay royalties in order to have HDCP handshaking. Comcast has decided that they are too cheap to pay it.




This is almost all wrong.


1) The source device decides if HDCP is used - not the TV. No TV "requires" HDCP.


2) Comcast uses HDCP in every market I know of. That's why people report green-screen error messages on this forum all the time.


3) HDCP royalties are 1/2 cent per unit. I think Comcast can afford that. Motorola probably pays it anyway.


----------



## Andrew Wolfe

BTW - my boxes were upgraded to 16.20 about a week ago. I haven't checked to see if it solved any HDCP repeater problems yet. (I still have component hooked up on one and direct to TV on the other.


This is in Los Gatos, CA - near San Jose (Comcast)


----------



## GolfD0nkey

Millenium customer in MD. Been complaining about green screen and asking for info on firmware update (currently 12.31) since July. No help. The AV-SYNC issues associated with the HDMI/Component shuffle are getting annoying.


Last week I was told that by upgrading from 6412 to the brand new 6416's they're handing out, I'd get newer firmware. Bzzzzt ! _Still 12.31 !!_ Thanks for making me tear apart my entire entertainment system twice, for very little gain. (ok, more hard drive space is nice).


At least I'm getting "I don't know what you're talking about" answers from people further up the chain.


:- (


----------



## KustomMerc

Well got the new date.....Dec 4 06 for the Irvine area... and the firmware upgrade ...

this is the 4th date. so I'm not to optimistic. but you never know.


still waiting in Irvine.......................but not forever.


----------



## digitalguru1

I can report that Pioneer VSX-82TXS cannot pass the HDMI signal from the DVR w 16.20 firmware. I was wondering if anybody has the same combo? Since my receiver is new I can return it, if anbody is successfully using Denon 2807 with the comcast dvr 6416 please let me know.


----------



## mvalpreda




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KustomMerc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well got the new date.....Dec 4 06 for the Irvine area... and the firmware upgrade ...
> 
> this is the 4th date. so I'm not to optimistic. but you never know.
> 
> 
> still waiting in Irvine.......................but not forever.



I'm not either. I just put in my new TV too, I really don't want to move all this junk! But this Sony 55A2000 would benefit from HDMI from the cable box. I can see the difference between HDMI and component on a 37" Philips LCD. Can't wait to see it on the Sony!


----------



## skipsterut




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *digitalguru1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I can report that Pioneer VSX-82TXS cannot pass the HDMI signal from the DVR w 16.20 firmware. I was wondering if anybody has the same combo? Since my receiver is new I can return it, if anbody is successfully using Denon 2807 with the comcast dvr 6416 please let me know.



I suspect that it's either a firmware bug in the 16.2 DVR or something other than your receiver. Do you have a DVD player with HDMI? If so, does it pass through the Pio 82 OK -- because if it does (as I suspect it will) then the HDMI/HDCP problem is NOT with the Pio since any HDMI DVD player must also be HDCP compliant.


If you don't have a DVD with HDMI, can you get one to see if it works? -- borrow one or buy one at CC (there are some Sammy and LG models under $100) and then return it.


I have a Pio 72 that works great with my Oppo 970 outputting HDMI, so I know it deals with properly programmed HDCP correctly. Hard to imagine that the 82 would be worse than a 72 in this important aspect of its design. If your Pio 82 doesn't pass a "correct" HDMI signal such as from a DVD player, then you probably a defective AVR.


----------



## KustomMerc

Firmware

Version 16.20

Available for Models: DCT-64xx PI, PII & PIII, DCT-34xx

Available Date: 2006-09-20

Build Date: 2006-07-13 15:06:09


Bugfixes:

Tuners fail to tune to a channel following a scheduled recording.


New Bugs:

Audio dropouts and digital video artifacts when watching a recorded or buffered program.

Corruption of DVI/HDMI video outputs.

DVR erroneously claims to be 100% full.


----------



## digitalguru1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skipsterut* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I suspect that it's either a firmware bug in the 16.2 DVR or something other than your receiver. Do you have a DVD player with HDMI? If so, does it pass through the Pio 82 OK -- because if it does (as I suspect it will) then the HDMI/HDCP problem is NOT with the Pio since any HDMI DVD player must also be HDCP compliant.
> 
> 
> If you don't have a DVD with HDMI, can you get one to see if it works? -- borrow one or buy one at CC (there are some Sammy and LG models under $100) and then return it.
> 
> 
> I have a Pio 72 that works great with my Oppo 970 outputting HDMI, so I know it deals with properly programmed HDCP correctly. Hard to imagine that the 82 would be worse than a 72 in this important aspect of its design. If your Pio 82 doesn't pass a "correct" HDMI signal such as from a DVD player, then you probably a defective AVR.



Thanks. I tested with my media center which has DVI . THe Pioneer passes that fine . So most likely its the cable box.


----------



## digitalguru1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KustomMerc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Firmware
> 
> Version 16.20
> 
> Available for Models: DCT-64xx PI, PII & PIII, DCT-34xx
> 
> Available Date: 2006-09-20
> 
> Build Date: 2006-07-13 15:06:09
> 
> 
> Bugfixes:
> 
> Tuners fail to tune to a channel following a scheduled recording.
> 
> 
> New Bugs:
> 
> Audio dropouts and digital video artifacts when watching a recorded or buffered program.
> 
> Corruption of DVI/HDMI video outputs.
> 
> DVR erroneously claims to be 100% full.



Bad! I can confirm that I have experianced the 1st 2 bugs reported !


----------



## skipsterut




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *digitalguru1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks. I tested with my media center which has DVI . THe Pioneer passes that fine . So most likely its the cable box.



As I said on my other post, I'm also pretty sure the problem is in the STB -- i.e., bug #2 in post #204.


But -- do you know for sure that the DVI from your media center is HDCP compliant? I don't have an HTPC myself but have heard there are quite a few earlier video boards with DVI out that don't do HDCP. Since it's the HDCP source that controls/demands proper "handshaking" all along the chain, unless your DVI out has HDCP it's still not a full test of the Pio's ability to pass it through.


----------



## mvalpreda




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skipsterut* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> As I said on my other post, I'm also pretty sure the problem is in the STB -- i.e., bug #2 in post #204.
> 
> 
> But -- do you know for sure that the DVI from your media center is HDCP compliant? I don't have an HTPC myself but have heard there are quite a few earlier video boards with DVI out that don't do HDCP. Since it's the HDCP source that controls/demands proper "handshaking" all along the chain, unless your DVI out has HDCP it's still not a full test of the Pio's ability to pass it through.



If you have an ATI card built before mid 2006, it's not HDCP compliant. They are in the middle of a class action lawsuit because they stated they were....and they weren't!


nVidia cards have been HDCP compliant for a long time. For HTPC, stick with those.


----------



## digitalguru1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mvalpreda* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If you have an ATI card built before mid 2006, it's not HDCP compliant. They are in the middle of a class action lawsuit because they stated they were....and they weren't!
> 
> 
> nVidia cards have been HDCP compliant for a long time. For HTPC, stick with those.




My ATI card is definitely built before mid 2006 so I guess its not a test of my Pioneer! I guess I will have to borrow a new DVD player from a store to check that out. Maybe I should have waited to get my HDMI switching AV receiver !


----------



## Shmoo

So glad to find this thread and realize it's my Motorola DCT6412 III cable box and not my new Bravia. Had a cable guy out yesterday that was clueless, and after calling Sony I was looking at having to call a local repair shop to come out and test the HDMI inputs. Now I can sleep a little easier, and just wait/hope.


Comcast/Adelphia in VA.


----------



## digitalguru1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mvalpreda* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If you have an ATI card built before mid 2006, it's not HDCP compliant. They are in the middle of a class action lawsuit because they stated they were....and they weren't!
> 
> 
> nVidia cards have been HDCP compliant for a long time. For HTPC, stick with those.



Over the weekend I tested my Pioneer VSX82TsX with a Sony and LG DVD player with HDMI. Both claim HDMI with HDCP compliance. Pioneer seems to pass both Audio and Video just fine. (no audio out of digital out jacks though- as expected)


----------



## mvalpreda




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *digitalguru1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Over the weekend I tested my Pioneer VSX82TsX with a Sony and LG DVD player with HDMI. Both claim HDMI with HDCP compliance. Pioneer seems to pass both Audio and Video just fine. (no audio out of digital out jacks though- as expected)



It's never been the display that is the problem for any of us. It's the Motorola STB not passing HDCP properly through a repeater. KustomMerc and I both have Cox in Orange County, CA using a Denon 4306. DVD players work, computers work, but no Cox DVR.


One of these decades they will finally push a firmware update that will allow us to ditch the component and digital cables and have just one cable going from the DVR to the receiver and then one to the display. We'd like to have a pure digital signal. Can't do that right now.


----------



## nate88818

Great Thread....


Have been searching this for a while.


I too have problems with the 6412 - green screen.


I have not checked my firmware in about 6-8 months - have been using component.


I will be trying HDMI tonight and checking firmware, and also trying changing the color space.

*My big problem is my DVD-5900*


But I also get green screen with DVD-5900 passing through my AVR-4806.


The DVD-5900 does not have HDMI, so I am using a DVI-HDMI cable.


So my question was could it be the 4806?

Sent it back to Denon - they sent a new one - same problem - green screen










I can understand the problems with the 6412 - lots are having same issue.


But how can a Denon product not work with another Denon product?


I have tried to think of everything - could it be because the 5900 has DVI instead of HDMI - but they are supposed to be backward compatable....


Could it be the TV??


Any ideas??


I will post a follow up when I try the Moto box - it is Cox and area is Rhode Island.


Thanks



Nate


----------



## mvalpreda




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nate88818* /forum/post/0
> 
> *My big problem is my DVD-5900*
> 
> 
> But I also get green screen with DVD-5900 passing through my AVR-4806.
> 
> 
> The DVD-5900 does not have HDMI, so I am using a DVI-HDMI cable.
> 
> 
> So my question was could it be the 4806?
> 
> Sent it back to Denon - they sent a new one - same problem - green screen



Talk to Denon about a firmware update for the DVD player. I remember reading they had some issues with that player....I looked at buying it. Go with the Oppo.


----------



## nate88818

I tried the Moto box - I has stated in my previous post that it was a 6412, it is actually a 6416 III. Checked the firmware - 12.31 Jan 2006 build (Rhode Island) Crazy almost a year old and no updates.







I have not called cox on this yet but will be.

I will check the firmware on the Denon 5900, but it should be updated per there web site it looks like there is no updated firmware for it. I had sent it in for the D-Link III upgrade, I assume they would have updated the firmware










I am at the point of trying a cheaper DVD player with HDMI like a Toshiba to see if it works....

Has anybody had any difficulty with DVD players and Denon recievers. I am fed up, I guess I will continue to use component.


----------



## mvalpreda

Interesting news today (12/7/2006)


I had a couple of techs out here because my 12mbit connection was running at 128k for 2 days and I've been getting audio and video dropout on ALL my 3 HD DVRs. Of course when they get out here, the cable modem is fine. That's fine, so they look at the box and say they need to replace it. Slow down, I've got 3 and I doubt they are all bad. Plus it does it on my TiVo every so often.


While they were talking about swapping a box, they said there were none in the warehouse....because all the boxes are getting a FIRMWARE UPDATE! I about fainted. I'm guessing it's going to happen in the next few days. The tech said he would call me when he knew what day that firmware update was coming. I also have the number for his supervisor, so if I have not heard from him by tomorrow (as promised) I will call and report anything new.


Oh, and the other problem they put in a 2 way amp. Now my cable modem is faster than ever! Hopefully the audio doesn't drop out. It's very evident with 5.1 stuff. Oh, and the wife doesn't like that.


----------



## harold280z

I can't run my HDMI cable from my Comcast Motorola Box DCT-66412 to my Pioneer Elite Receiver VSX82TXS I get and error message which says Comcast does not support HDMI switch. Has anybody got a fix for this problem? HDMI only works when I connect to the TV from the Cable Box. I really want to use the HDMI in my receiver I think that would be the best set up. How do I check for my moto box for it's firmware, what versine is the latest. I went to Comcast's web site and here is what I got:


Some cable TV set-top boxes with HDMI outputs don't deliver a picture

to

displays with HDMI inputs. What is the problem, and is there a

solution?


In some cases, the set top box software does not activate or support

the

HDMI port. In other cases, cable TV set-top boxes don't work correctly

when

used in conjunction with an A/V receiver (but will typically function

correctly when connected directly to a TV or monitor). Investigation of

some

of these devices reveals that this is caused by an error in the way

these

set top box devices implement HDCP. Specifically, some of those boxes

do not

support "HDCP repeaters" (devices that pass along the signal to another

device) such as an A/V Receiver or switch. We believe that this may be

a

problem in the initial versions of these products, and in some cases

there

is new firmware available that fixes this issue in HDMI (newer versions

may

already have this fix). We have been actively working with

manufacturers to

resolve these problems. We suggest that users contact their cable

operator

and request the new software to address these issues.


My set up is the following

Bedroom sounds!

Pioneer Elite Receiver VSX82TXS

Pioneer Elite DVD DV-46AV

Sony Bravia 40XBR1

Motorola DCT-6412 Digital Cable Box With DVR

Polk RTi 8's front

Polk T20e rear

Polk RM 202 center

Polk PSW 10 sub


----------



## skipsterut




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *harold280z* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I can't run my HDMI cable from my Comcast Motorola Box DCT-66412 to my Pioneer Elite Receiver VSX82TXS I get and error message which says Comcast does not support HDMI switch. Has anybody got a fix for this problem? HDMI only works when I connect to the TV from the Cable Box. I really want to use the HDMI in my receiver I think that would be the best set up. How do I check for my moto box for it's firmware, what versine is the latest.



Welcome to the forum. Question -- Did you any of this thread before posting? Since this thread is pretty much exclusively devoted to the topic of DCT6412's HDMI not working correctly when connected to a receiver -- ALL of your questions are answered multiple times in previous posts.


----------



## harold280z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skipsterut* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Welcome to the forum. Question -- Did you any of this thread before posting? Since this thread is pretty much exclusively devoted to the topic of DCT6412's HDMI not working correctly when connected to a receiver -- ALL of your questions are answered multiple times in previous posts.




I'm reading the thread now! Hope there is a simple answer to fix the problem.


----------



## mvalpreda




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *harold280z* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm reading the thread now! Hope there is a simple answer to fix the problem.



Wait for a firmware upgrade. I would betcha anything you are on 12.31. Like the rest of the unlucky ones....


----------



## digitalguru1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skipsterut* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Welcome to the forum. Question -- Did you any of this thread before posting? Since this thread is pretty much exclusively devoted to the topic of DCT6412's HDMI not working correctly when connected to a receiver -- ALL of your questions are answered multiple times in previous posts.




Since you are a new ownerof a Pio 82 I isuggest you check PQ on your TV when running video (component or HDMI) thru the receiver. I just tested with 2 Pio 82's and had a really bad experiance . With lines and color bands when running thru the receiver which were not there if you connect the the cable box to the TV direct.


Pio is a great receiver for Sound and has great calibration routine and 3 HDMI on paper but PQ on upconversion is bad. DVD's are the worst.


BTW does your comcast box have direct HDMI out or is it an older one with DVI ? My Denon 2807 passes both sound and video sent from the DCT via HDMI . The previous comcast box I had was one with DVI that did not work. Before anybody asks the firmware verion is 16.20 (same as on the box I had before)


Happy camper for now!


----------



## J Wolf

Hi,


I have a Motorola DCT6412/2005 from Comcast. It has a DVI output on the rear, and my HDTV has a HDMI connector.










Can I succesfully convert from DVI to HDMI? Can I get a later box from Comcast?

Apparently from what I have read here the newer III version has HDMI ??


From what I am hearing, HDMI will improve my picture quality over component.


What is the best way to resolve this?


Thanks,


----------



## mvalpreda




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J Wolf* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> I have a Motorola DCT6412/2005 from Comcast. It has a DVI output on the rear, and my HDTV has a HDMI connector.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I succesfully convert from DVI to HDMI? Can I get a later box from Comcast?
> 
> Apparently from what I have read here the newer III version has HDMI ??
> 
> 
> From what I am hearing, HDMI will improve my picture quality over component.
> 
> 
> What is the best way to resolve this?
> 
> 
> Thanks,



You can convert DVI to HDMI. A little searching will yield about 47 million results and 46 million on this site alone.


As far is getting a newer box...I know you're new, but c'mon....do you think we work for Comcast? Call them. Nothing like going to the horse's mouth.


----------



## skipsterut




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *digitalguru1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Since you are a new ownerof a Pio 82 I isuggest you check PQ on your TV when running video (component or HDMI) thru the receiver. I just tested with 2 Pio 82's and had a really bad experiance . With lines and color bands when running thru the receiver which were not there if you connect the the cable box to the TV direct.
> 
> 
> Pio is a great receiver for Sound and has great calibration routine and 3 HDMI on paper but PQ on upconversion is bad. DVD's are the worst.
> 
> 
> BTW does your comcast box have direct HDMI out or is it an older one with DVI ? My Denon 2807 passes both sound and video sent from the DCT via HDMI . The previous comcast box I had was one with DVI that did not work. Before anybody asks the firmware verion is 16.20 (same as on the box I had before)
> 
> 
> Happy camper for now!



Actually it is harold280z who has the Pio 82. I have a 72 and I'm very happy with the PQ passed through via HDMI from my Oppo 970 upconverted to 1080i and component transcoded (not upconverted) to HDMI.


I agree the Pio receivers are great for sound. I think my 72 is fantastic. Since the 72 doesn't upconvert (just "transcodes" from analog to digital HDMI wiht no change in resolution) I can't comment on the 82's upconversion PQ. But the 72's PQ for both straight digital feeds, and it's transcoding of component to HDMI are both outstanding IMO.


I have seen some other comments about the 82/84's upconversion not being the best. It uses a Faroujda chip, which is supposed to be the best, but others with "hands on" experience with the 82/84 would have to comment further.


My Comcast box is a PIII with HDMI out, but with FW V12.31 it can not handshake correctly for HDCP any HDMI repeater such as my Pio 72 AVR. I'm still waiting for V12.35 or V16.20 to fix that problem.


----------



## bslayton

I have a DCT6412 III (ver. 16.20) HDMI through a Pioneer Elite receiver. When I came back from a two week business trip, I now have a problem switching my MD6580 DLP to HDM2 and then back to HDM1, I get no signal (snow) on HDMI1. HDMI1 is the 6412, my other equipment is on HDMI2. This occurs if the receiver is on or off.


This worked just fine before I left. I use a Harmony remote and had it all setup... now when I switch to my Roku (HDMI2) and switch back, I just get static on HDMI1 and have to turn the cable box off then back on to reset.


New bug or is what other's are seeing here?


Thanks b.


----------



## KustomMerc

well the 4th has come and gone....no firmware upgrade from COX. that about does it for me Cox can play these upgrade games till the cows comes home. obviously they don't give a #^%^&^% about all the people that want HDMI switching. I can not help if the rights management has turned this into a bowl of glue. but after spending $2000 for a Denon (#4806) it makes me sorry I ever heard the word cablebox.............


----------



## mvalpreda




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KustomMerc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> well the 4th has come and gone....no firmware upgrade from COX. that about does it for me Cox can play these upgrade games till the cows comes home. obviously they don't give a #^%^&^% about all the people that want HDMI switching. I can not help if the rights management has turned this into a bowl of glue. but after spending $2000 for a Denon (#4806) it makes me sorry I ever heard the word cablebox.............



That is very disappointing. Any info from your contact at Cox?


I find it interesting that the techs that were at my house last week told me that all the boxes were being held from deployment because they were upgrading firmware. I should try and find his number and find out if he knows anything.


----------



## mvalpreda

I just got home and hit DVR LIST and this "Quick Tips" thing came up....WTF I thought? They did the upgrade....I check....I'm at 12.35 in Cox Orange County!


I'll hook up the HDMI this weekend on the other box, but I'm guessing I have HDMI switching!


----------



## mvalpreda




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mvalpreda* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just got home and hit DVR LIST and this "Quick Tips" thing came up....WTF I thought? They did the upgrade....I check....I'm at 12.35 in Cox Orange County!
> 
> 
> I'll hook up the HDMI this weekend on the other box, but I'm guessing I have HDMI switching!



Couldn't wait and didn't feel like going to work today. So I put in the HDMI cable and changed my Denon 4306 to HDMI input for the audio and video. Everything works! I turned it off, back on and everything works!


It finally happened. I feel a tear coming on. So to KustomMerc and everyone else out here in Cox-ville.....you can hook it up the way it's supposed to be!


Oh, and I swear the menus are faster with 12.35. They're cleaner if nothing else. Shows in your DVR LIST show up in *BOLD* if you have not watched them, and PLAIN if you have started watching them. Nice little feature....


----------



## kenhoeve




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mvalpreda* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Couldn't wait and didn't feel like going to work today. So I put in the HDMI cable and changed my Denon 4306 to HDMI input for the audio and video. Everything works! I turned it off, back on and everything works!
> 
> 
> It finally happened. I feel a tear coming on. So to KustomMerc and everyone else out here in Cox-ville.....you can hook it up the way it's supposed to be!
> 
> 
> Oh, and I swear the menus are faster with 12.35. They're cleaner if nothing else. Shows in your DVR LIST show up in *BOLD* if you have not watched them, and PLAIN if you have started watching them. Nice little feature....



hallelujah. just noticed this last night.


----------



## rocky7

Thanks, that worked for me, now comcast will not have to give me a box.


----------



## KustomMerc

****************** Happy Holidays************************


just read the the new listings and checked.........yes! I'm upgraded to 12.35


I will get in and change all the components to HDMI and let you know..... Thank you Cox.


no longer waitning in Irvine, Cox country.....Ca.


whew!


----------



## bltserv

I saw the quicktips this morning too.

Guess they flashed last night or the night before.


Now I get to play with the cables again.

I was getting used to limping along without the HDMI

switching too.


----------



## hyosafi

I got this firmware update about a week ago (maybe more) but didn't even realize it. I noticed the bolded titles in the DVR list view and figured I should check the firmware and never did










HDMI now works great with my Onkyo 674 and Pioneer 5070.


SHould I be seeing any difference in picture quality when hooking the cable box directly to the tv with hdmi vs. going through the receiver? I think I see a difference in picture quality but maybe its just in my head.


----------



## mvalpreda




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hyosafi* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> SHould I be seeing any difference in picture quality when hooking the cable box directly to the tv with hdmi vs. going through the receiver? I think I see a difference in picture quality but maybe its just in my head.



You shouldn't in theory. It's just a digital signal, so if your receiver is anything like mine, it just passes a digital signal. I have a setting on my Denon that passes everything as THROUGH and it doesn't change the video at all.


----------



## KustomMerc

well after all that The Denon 4306 with HDMI switching worked with the new Cox firmware upgrade to 12.35 in the Moto 6416. the picture was great. everything worked except the volume problem. It increased when it went from TV to commercial or we found differences in the channels with increased volume. after looking closely it looks as if it's being broadcast that way and the Denon just enhances it. Soooooooo the Denon went on sale this morning on E-bay for $400 less then I paid for it. the Moto box is just to finicky for a Beautiful piece of equipment , Denon AVR 4306.......but let me tell you that firmware upgrade was worth waiting for and I know a lot of you can use it.


Happy Holidays

KustomMerc


----------



## harold280z

Ok I've read all of this and the one question I have is "Has anybody got the up grade on the east coast....Washington DC from Comcast. I'm still running 12.31. Didn't I read about a 16.80 upgrage in this thread?


----------



## TIM4545

Has anybody got a firmware update in south Texas (Suddenlink customers))


----------



## sanjoseskater

I got the 3412 and the problems are the same. Anyone received a firmware update to fix this model?


----------



## wdkerbow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TIM4545* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anybody got a firmware update in south Texas (Suddenlink customers))



Not yet, still waiting in Pflugerville. Multiple calls to the service reps yield nothng but silence when I ask them about it.


----------



## harold280z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *harold280z* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ok I've read all of this and the one question I have is "Has anybody got the up grade on the east coast....Washington DC from Comcast. I'm still running 12.31. Didn't I read about a 16.80 upgrage in this thread?



This is what Comcast had to say about the firmware update on Dec. 10th 2006

Looks to me that they have the best people on this........lol


Dear Mr. Shelby,


Thank you for your inquiry about the possibility utilizing the HDMI

port on your Comcast digital converter.


Comcast prides itself on the quality of the service we provide to our

customers. Unfortunately, at this time we are unable to troubleshoot via

email. We have representatives available to assist you with any

technical problems 24 hours a day 7 days a week. Our Customer Service

Department can be reached at 202-635-5100 or 1-800-Comcast, 24 hours per day.

We have the most capable and technical phone staff and field

technicians to help alleviate the impact of untimely service problems.


With regards to your specific inquiry, although the DVI [or HDMI] slot

on the converter might or might not be wired to function (depending

upon how the Motorola converter you have was wired), Comcast does not

support or encourage the use of this optional method of connectivity, at

this time.


If necessary, you can chat with one of our Customer Support Specialists

24 hour a day, 7 days a week at:

http://www.comcastsupport.com/videochat 


We hope this information is helpful. If you have any additional

questions regarding our products and services, please feel free to contact us.

We appreciate you taking the time to visit our website.


We value your business and do apologize for any inconvenience.


Thank you for having chosen Comcast.


Sincerely,


Harold

Comcast Customer Care Specialist


********************************

The response contained in this message is intended for the addressee

only and may vary from other responses depending on geography,

promotional campaigns or other factors. If you are not the intended recipient of

this response, please delete this message. Any unauthorized use or

dissemination of the information contained in this message is prohibited.


Original Message Follows:

------------------------



Name: Harold Shelby


Address:


Address: Washington, DC




Evening Phone:


E-mail:




Category: Comcast Cable Television


Sub-Category: Service




Account Number:


Comments:




HDMI Problem




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------




I can't run my HDMI cable from my Comcast Motorola Box DCT-66412 to my

Pioneer Elite Receiver VSX82TXS I get and error message which says

Comcast does not support HDMI switch. Has anybody got a fix for this

problem? HDMI only works when I connect to the TV from the Cable Box. I

really want to use the HDMI in my receiver I think that would be the best

set up. I went to Comcast's web site and here is what I got:




Some cable TV set-top boxes with HDMI outputs don't deliver a picture


to


displays with HDMI inputs. What is the problem, and is there a


solution?




In some cases, the set top box software does not activate or support


the


HDMI port. In other cases, cable TV set-top boxes don't work correctly


when


used in conjunction with an A/V receiver (but will typically function


correctly when connected directly to a TV or monitor). Investigation of


some


of these devices reveals that this is caused by an error in the way


these


set top box devices implement HDCP. Specifically, some of those boxes


do not


support "HDCP repeaters" (devices that pass along the signal to another


device) such as an A/V Receiver or switch. We believe that this may be


a


problem in the initial versions of these products, and in some cases


there


is new firmware available that fixes this issue in HDMI (newer versions


may


already have this fix). We have been actively working with


manufacturers to


resolve these problems. We suggest that users contact their cable


operator


and request the new software to address these issues.




My set up is the following


Bedroom sounds!


Pioneer Elite Receiver VSX82TXS


Pioneer Elite DVD DV-46AV


Sony Bravia 40XBR1


Motorola DCT-6412 lll Digital Cable Box With DVR


What do I need for this problem to be fixed?


Simple upgrade the firmware on my box. I am running 12.31 now what's

needed is 16.20 Who at Comcast can tell me when will we in DC get this

upgrade. I've learned that Comcast has upgraded other parts of the

northeast. I'm looking forward to your reply.


Harold Shelby


Loyal Comcast Customer


Direct TV already has this upgrade!


----------



## soundstage28

I own a Pioneer Elite Receiver VSX82TXS and had no problems with my comcast 3412 for at least four days. Then all of a suddenyesterday I got the blue screen with the repeater message. Then everything turned green. I was really ticked off at first as I thought everything was fine. In an attempt to chill me out, my girlfriend asked me to reset the Comcast box and everythng works fine again. Try it out it may work. Just unplug the cable box for a couple minutes and plug back in. All issues with the DVR have been solved this way including sticking on channels when clearly I have changed channels as well as HD channels not comign up at all.


----------



## hungarianhc

I think I got the update (Cox cable in Palos Verdes, CA). Once a month or so I'll try and hook the cable box up to the receiver via hdmi, only to get that screen that terrible green screen and you all know the rest. Then i'll have to go back to component. This morning, I switched to HDMI and everything looks great! Pulled out that clunky component cable and toslink cable and now i've got everything going through the nice and all digital HDMI port . I actually don't really know HOW to check the firmware version so if someone can tell me, then I can do further confirmation.


----------



## wdkerbow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hungarianhc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think I got the update (Cox cable in Palos Verdes, CA). Once a month or so I'll try and hook the cable box up to the receiver via hdmi, only to get that screen that terrible green screen and you all know the rest. Then i'll have to go back to component. This morning, I switched to HDMI and everything looks great! Pulled out that clunky component cable and toslink cable and now i've got everything going through the nice and all digital HDMI port . I actually don't really know HOW to check the firmware version so if someone can tell me, then I can do further confirmation.



Power off the STB. Within 2 seconds, press the "Select/OK" button on the remote twice. A diagnostics screen will appear. move down to the selection for "d08" and press the "Move right" button on the remote. The firmware version will be on that screen.


----------



## hungarianhc

This is interesting - I have gotten upgrade, but not to 16.40. I have 12.35. Everything seems virtually unchanged. HOWEVER, HDMI DOES WORK with my rx401s receiver now. So now I am able to use the HDMI receiver. That's nice. Other than that, I see that I now get ESPN2HD and only one INHD channel. Everything else seems the same.


----------



## flierRider

Curious about this equipment and TWC. In the Dallas area, Time-Warner took over Comcast - my box didn't change. I have the dreaded 12.31 firmware and have yet to purchase an AVR for the problems with HDCP have me scared off.


I called TWC and they weren't equipped to understand my question. They did say that new equipment will be rolled out in our area in about 6 months. No information available as to if that equipment works with an AVR properly or not. The TWC agent wasn't aware of any plans to upgrade firmware beyond 12.31.


Anyone in Dallas area solved this yet with DCT6412?


----------



## joeyheaton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *harold280z* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ok I've read all of this and the one question I have is "Has anybody got the up grade on the east coast....Washington DC from Comcast. I'm still running 12.31. Didn't I read about a 16.80 upgrage in this thread?



Harold, I am in the DC area (Rockville) and am having the same issue with my Comcast box. I just bought my Onkyo TXSR604 and cannot get HDMI to work (getting the green screen). I will check this weekend and find out what version I am on.


----------



## bernie33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flierRider* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Curious about this equipment and TWC. In the Dallas area, Time-Warner took over Comcast - my box didn't change. I have the dreaded 12.31 firmware and have yet to purchase an AVR for the problems with HDCP have me scared off.
> 
> 
> I called TWC and they weren't equipped to understand my question. They did say that new equipment will be rolled out in our area in about 6 months. No information available as to if that equipment works with an AVR properly or not. The TWC agent wasn't aware of any plans to upgrade firmware beyond 12.31.
> 
> 
> Anyone in Dallas area solved this yet with DCT6412?



I'm in Richardson, where TW has taken over from Comcast. Had a similar conversation with a nice guy at TW today, before discovering this thread. The guy I spoke to didn't know anything about the problem and didn't mention future equipment, other than to say that the 6412 is the only DVR that they currently have that handles HD. I'd like to read something into his use of the word "currently", but I'm not optimistic.


After hearing about the problem in another thread I e-mailed TW asking how to get my DVR updated. Received a reply that says it will be easier to address the problem interactively and that I should call them. I'll call again next week - but don't expect results.


----------



## flatlander123

I have been following this thread as well as other discussion groups while trying to fix a similar problem. I thought I might relay my experience. I have a new (Nov. 2006) Sony Bravia KDL-40S2010 connected to a DCT6416 III through a cable company in Kansas. When I would change from a 480i channel to a 1080i channel, or vise-versa, using the HDML connection, I would lose the video. The audio would be there, but the screen would be black. If I turned the cable box and TV off, and back on, the video would come in. The problem didn't exist with the component video connection. Before reading this thread, I contacted my cable company and they replaced the box. Nothing changed. After reading this thread I checked the firmware level on my box and it's 12.31. I also was reading another discussion group where some Sony TV users found a fix with a board replacement in the TV. So, I contacted Sony and got stalled. I also was not able to find out from my cable company when the firmware level on the box might be upgraded. I finally called an authorized Sony technician in my area, explained what I had found. He replaced a "B-board" (?) in the set, and life is good. And, it was under warranty.


----------



## flierRider




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bernie33* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm in Richardson, where TW has taken over from Comcast. Had a similar conversation with a nice guy at TW today, before discovering this thread. The guy I spoke to didn't know anything about the problem and didn't mention future equipment, other than to say that the 6412 is the only DVR that they currently have that handles HD. I'd like to read something into his use of the word "currently", but I'm not optimistic.
> 
> 
> After hearing about the problem in another thread I e-mailed TW asking how to get my DVR updated. Received a reply that says it will be easier to address the problem interactively and that I should call them. I'll call again next week - but don't expect results.



I'm in Allen, TX, with same situation/provider. My results are not looking good. The number they gave me (972-445-5555) was just a front to the same 972-PICKTWC menu tree, ending in a customer service rep who isn't trained in this specific issue. I got the same basic message. I won't go into the poor customer service/run-around in trying to get someone to talk to.

However, after stomping my feet, I got this reply via email:
*"Thank you for responding to the email. We support the connection from the cable coming in to your home to the DCT 6412, then to the TV. The AVR box that you have is a connection that we don't support."*


FYI- I don't have an AVR, am only contemplating this purchase. And I mentioned that to them. So the answer is "NO". I'm not happy about this. It basically says that TWC does not want any equipment between their box and the TV. Not good for supporting the growth and enthusiasm of the AV crowd, nor the growing customer base like me who is getting interested in this stuff.


I am hunting down a senior technical leader at TWC and will forward my question to them. I have to think that if I can get to a technically savvy person, I might get a better answer. It would be sad if the Customer Service "Specialist" says no and yet their corporate direction is "yes". Stay tuned....


----------



## Normteke

I have been monitoring this issue for some time now. I was also disappointed when I brought home my Denon 2807 and got the "no repeaters allowed message", but that has all changed today. The HDMI port took a dump last week on my DCT6412 and I just picked up a new one today and it has firmware 16.20 (Comcast - Little Rock, AR). The HDMI port works again, but then I tried hooking it up directly to the receiver and lo and behold, it was a complete success! I can't believe that Comcast has actually come through on this issue. I hope everyone else has the same results with their respective providers and that mine actually lasts. I'm sure when Comcast updates the box to put ads into the menu that it will kill the HDMI again, but I'll be a somewhat satisfied customer from now until then.


----------



## Frisk151




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TIM4545* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anybody got a firmware update in south Texas (Suddenlink customers))



I'm in College Station and trying to find someone here that even knows what firmware is. Going back up the office shortly to see if I can locate some "rank" that knows anything about a roll out date. I'm on 12.31 and switching on my Onkyo 804 is useless with the Moto 6416 like everyone else previously..


Will post if I get any info from Suddenlink.


----------



## bernie33

Spoke to someone at Time Warner where TW recently took over from Comcast in Richardson, TX. Very pleasant, helpful young woman who didn't really understand and checked with a co-worker. Their conclusion was that this was a more technical conversation than they could understand or handle. Fair enough. Their next step is to send a tech who should be able to understand the problem.


Of course the tech won't be able to do anything here, but maybe he will be able to deal with someone up the line. Tech is scheduled for midday Friday. I'll share results.


----------



## TIM4545

Let me know if you find anything out


----------



## aglozier

I'm in Omaha, NE and have COX cable. I have a Moto DCT6416 III and an Onkyo 604 with HDMI switching. Like others when I tried using HDMI with the Onkyo it failed, but after reading about the changes made by Cox, I tried it again. It now works! Thanks for the heads up.


In addition, one other problem I had with HDMI also was fixed. I have my cable box set to 480p for SD video. Previously, with HDMI, when I changed between a HD and a SD channel, the video on my Sony KDL40S2000 HDTV would go blank. I would have to power the TV off and on to restore it. My understanding was that the 6416 dropped the HDCP handshake to the Sony HDTV when it switched resolutions between HD and SD. Now it works correctly. Goodbye composite video and digital optical cables; hello HDMI. I don't know if the firmware update fixed this or if having the Onkyo receiver in the curcuit fixed it.


I had given up hope on HDMI working for me. How it works as advertised.


Geore


----------



## casino187

I've been using my 6412 with my HDTV via HDMI cable with no problems. I just installed some new shelves and had it unplugged for a while. Now when I've hooked everything back up, I can't get the 6412 to output an HDMI signal.


The component cables work with the box, but not the HDMI. Any suggestions?



Thanks.


----------



## FastTrack[SIN]

Any idea when the new STBs will be available?


----------



## bernie33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *casino187* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've been using my 6412 with my HDTV via HDMI cable with no problems. I just installed some new shelves and had it unplugged for a while. Now when I've hooked everything back up, I can't get the 6412 to output an HDMI signal.
> 
> 
> The component cables work with the box, but not the HDMI. Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Maybe the 6412 reset itself when it was unplugged. Check http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/How_to_...2FYPbPr_Output and also the Bugs tab of that document.


----------



## casino187




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bernie33* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Maybe the 6412 reset itself when it was unplugged. Check http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/How_to_...2FYPbPr_Output and also the Bugs tab of that document.



A lot of this looks interesting, especially in the "additional HDMI settings" options. But I don't have the 16.20 firmware and don't have those options. I don't think I have the option of switching on and off the HDMI output.


I may try and reset it to factory defaults, if that's even an option on my box. I've got a cox guy coming out on saturday, but he'll probably just swap out the box.


----------



## skipsterut

Halleluiah brothers and sisters!! After almost a year of waiting, yesterday Comcast in Salt Lake City finally D/L'd the 16.20 firmware to my STB. I haven't had a chance to test the HDMI/HDCP repeater aspect of it yet. Will do so this weekend and report back.


Keeping my fingers crossed. If it works I'll finally be 100% digital -- HDMI for the Moto 6412 CATV/DVR, HDMI for my Oppo 970 for 1080i upscaled DVD + high res PCM for SACD & DVD-A, Optical Digital for my Pio F605 CD player, and my iPOd 5G/30 through the special port on the AVR - all through my Pio Elite VSX-72TXV. SWEET










Of course I have read about the various bugs that have been introduced in the 16.20 FW update







, so I hope they won't seriously detract from my happiness at finally being all digital.


----------



## bernie33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bernie33* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Spoke to someone at Time Warner where TW recently took over from Comcast in Richardson, TX. Very pleasant, helpful young woman who didn't really understand and checked with a co-worker. Their conclusion was that this was a more technical conversation than they could understand or handle. Fair enough. Their next step is to send a tech who should be able to understand the problem.
> 
> 
> Of course the tech won't be able to do anything here, but maybe he will be able to deal with someone up the line. Tech is scheduled for midday Friday. I'll share results.



I saved the tech a visit by explaining the situation. He thought it shouldn't be a problem to upgrade the firmware but that he had to talk to an engineer at the head end the following week and would get back to me in several days.


It is now the end of the "following week" and I haven't hear back. I'd actually forgotten that he owes me a call back. I've been waiting to see an update on my box, but that hasn't happened either. I'll call TW back Monday to get an update.


Bernie


----------



## skipsterut




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bernie33* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I saved the tech a visit by explaining the situation. He thought it shouldn't be a problem to upgrade the firmware but that he had to talk to an engineer at the head end the following week and would get back to me in several days.
> 
> 
> It is now the end of the "following week" and I haven't hear back. I'd actually forgotten that he owes me a call back. I've been waiting to see an update on my box, but that hasn't happened either. I'll call TW back Monday to get an update.



Firmware updates are only pushed out from the headend "en mass" to all STBs on their network at the same time. The decision of when to push the FW is made by the tech & admin folks at the highest levels running the headend -- and, apparently, is a closely guarded secret.


Although your tech thought "it shouldn't be a problem" -- he was wrong if he meant that you could get a FW update on your box independent of all others. If you want any kind of knowledgable answer (I gave up trying long ago and just "sat & waited") you need to call you cableco and keep pushing/escalating to someone who actually "KNOWS" when they will push out the next FW update (either 12.35 or more likely 16.20) across their network. Probably will be the top level tech manager for the headend -- if anyone.


As reported in my previous post -- yesterday they finally did it here in SLC -- so I assume your market can't be that far behind our little bitty one in the Intermountain West.


----------



## maharg18




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FastTrack[SIN]* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Any idea when the new STBs will be available?




They are NOT going to be new STB's.. The Tivo software will be loaded on existing DCT-64xx boxes.


----------



## flierRider




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flierRider* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm in Allen, TX, with same situation/provider. My results are not looking good. The number they gave me (972-445-5555) was just a front to the same 972-PICKTWC menu tree, ending in a customer service rep who isn't trained in this specific issue. I got the same basic message. I won't go into the poor customer service/run-around in trying to get someone to talk to.
> 
> However, after stomping my feet, I got this reply via email:
> *"Thank you for responding to the email. We support the connection from the cable coming in to your home to the DCT 6412, then to the TV. The AVR box that you have is a connection that we don't support."*
> 
> 
> FYI- I don't have an AVR, am only contemplating this purchase. And I mentioned that to them. So the answer is "NO". I'm not happy about this. It basically says that TWC does not want any equipment between their box and the TV. Not good for supporting the growth and enthusiasm of the AV crowd, nor the growing customer base like me who is getting interested in this stuff.
> 
> 
> I am hunting down a senior technical leader at TWC and will forward my question to them. I have to think that if I can get to a technically savvy person, I might get a better answer. It would be sad if the Customer Service "Specialist" says no and yet their corporate direction is "yes". Stay tuned....



Glad to report that the senior person I contacted did respond and has promised to get someone technical to engage with me. I haven't heard anything this week but am hopeful for next week.....


----------



## skipsterut




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skipsterut* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Halleluiah brothers and sisters!! After almost a year of waiting, yesterday Comcast in Salt Lake City finally D/L'd the 16.20 firmware to my STB. I haven't had a chance to test the HDMI/HDCP repeater aspect of it yet. Will do so this weekend and report back.
> 
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed. If it works I'll finally be 100% digital -- HDMI for the Moto 6412 CATV/DVR, HDMI for my Oppo 970 for 1080i upscaled DVD + high res PCM for SACD & DVD-A, Optical Digital for my Pio F605 CD player, and my iPOd 5G/30 through the special port on the AVR - all through my Pio Elite VSX-72TXV. SWEET
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I have read about the various bugs that have been introduced in the 16.20 FW update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , so I hope they won't seriously detract from my happiness at finally being all digital.



Hooked up my 6412's HDMI output to the Pio Elite 72 over the weekend and I'm glad to confirm what OP's have reported -- FW V16.20 fixed the HDMI/HDCP repeater/handshaking problem. I'm now in "all digital" mode and lovin' it.










Of course it's ridiculous and still pisses me







off that we all have had to wait so long for something that should NEVER have been a problem in the first place. But at least the promised fix works, so I'll "count my blessings" for now.










Other than the well-known bug of not responding well to FF, REW and Play commands when moving through live recorded material (which I don't think was introduced by 16.20 -- just perpetuated) I haven't run into any of the new 16.20 bugs yet.


----------



## dfreeze

Happy to report that Insight Communications is getting ready to push-out firmware version 16.20! I just spoke to a very knowledgeable rep in their Florence office who gave me the information. No exact date yet, but he said 'within the next two weeks, barring any major issues'.


I'm not sure if this is for all Insight customers or only their Northern Kentucky system?


----------



## skipsterut




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skipsterut* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Firmware updates are only pushed out from the headend "en mass" to all STBs on their network at the same time. The decision of when to push the FW is made by the tech & admin folks at the highest levels running the headend -- and, apparently, is a closely guarded secret.
> 
> 
> Although your tech thought "it shouldn't be a problem" -- he was wrong if he meant that you could get a FW update on your box independent of all others. If you want any kind of knowledgable answer (I gave up trying long ago and just "sat & waited") you need to call you cableco and keep pushing/escalating to someone who actually "KNOWS" when they will push out the next FW update (either 12.35 or more likely 16.20) across their network. Probably will be the top level tech manager for the headend -- if anyone.
> 
> 
> As reported in my previous post -- yesterday they finally did it here in SLC -- so I assume your market can't be that far behind our little bitty one in the Intermountain West.



Just to set the record straight. My post above was based on info from my Comcast headend and other posts I have read in various AVS threads. BUT I just went over the audioholics.com thread devoted to this topic and saw a couple of posts saying that they have been able to get their individual STB's upgraded to the new firmware even though it had not been pushed out across the entire network. So even though I'm contradicting myself, I thought this info was important enough to share -- and I stand corrected.














Here's a link -- http://forums.audioholics.com/forums...t=21194&page=7 


It looks like that with enough pushing, shoving and persistence some folks have been able to get the FW update ahead of others in their region. So it might be possible in other regions as well. Good luck.


----------



## bernie33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skipsterut* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just to set the record straight. My post above was based on info from my Comcast headend and other posts I have read in various AVS threads. BUT I just went over the audioholics.com thread devoted to this topic and saw a couple of posts saying that they have been able to get their individual STB's upgraded to the new firmware even though it had not been pushed out across the entire network. So even though I'm contradicting myself, I thought this info was important enough to share -- and I stand corrected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a link -- http://forums.audioholics.com/forums...t=21194&page=7
> 
> 
> It looks like that with enough pushing, shoving and persistence some folks have been able to get the FW update ahead of others in their region. So it might be possible in other regions as well. Good luck.



Thank you for sharing that encouraging bit of news, and the ink to the other site (especially post #54 at that site). I'd previously mentioned on here that I spoke to a Tech on January 5 about the problem and he said "shouldn't be a problem to get a firmware upgrade, but I'll have to talk to an engineer and I'll get back to you in a few days."


Well, I never did hear back from him so I called T-W again on January 16 and the Rep can't tell who the tech was and the incident had been closed, so she opened another incident. I spoke to a tech today and he was nearby so he came to the house. I showed him how to locate the firmware level in the diagnostics screen, and he also asked for a printout of the section of the wikibook that discusses the problem. He took that with him so that he would have more ammunition when as he tires to get a solution, or at least an answer. He was also going to examine boxes at the office to see if he could find one with a firmware level higher than 12.31. I have this tech's name and phone number, so if I don't hear back in a few days I cna track him down myself, and he said he would welcome that if I don't hear from him first.


I'll share what I learn here in Richardson, Texas


----------



## Survivor17

I have been reading all the posts regarding the HDMI / HDCP issues with the various DCT's. I have found that CC Maryland has set up a toggle in their databases to activate/deactivate the HDMI function. It is up to the Customer Account Executive to "flip the switch". You must challenge them to find and apply what you need. And yes, some STB's choke when an HDMI cord is connected to an A/V receiver/amplifier. We're still trying to sort out all the various chunks of info that trickle in.


To some of the contributors that are comparing the DCT 6412 III, DCT 3412 or DCT 3416 (newest dct on the market) to the DCT 700........there is no comparison, as the DCT 700 is not a DVR. It is a modem sized ADS Digital converter that many esthetically motivated consumers are demanding for in home use. They have no front LED screen for time or channel display and have only RF in/out ports and 1 set of composite outputs. Nothing fancy here.....just a solid non-HD ADS digital STB without the frills.


----------



## ballgame

Does anyone have firmware version 12.41 on their 6412? I don't see that mentioned on Wikipedia. Nor have I seen it in this thread.


Anyway, with 12.41, I still can't get HDMI to work and receive the green screen. I have a a new Sony STR-DG1000 receiver and a Samsung DLP (720p).


Also, I'd be interested to hear if any Suddenlink customers have had any luck. When I talked to them, I got the typical "we don't support A/V receivers . .. " response and the CSR that I talked to had no idea what firmware was.


Thanks.


----------



## dakar80124

Hey, Comcast just upgraded us in Denver area to 16.20 as well this w/e. Connected to my receiver and changed the settings to use HDMI and it works! HDMI from the Comcast box to Receiver and from there to my LCD and a great picture. Am able to up-convert my cable, although a few channels that have poor quality still are poor when upconverted. However I did notice that if I want to watch TV and listen to other music I won't be able to do that unless I move the connection. Not to big a deal though, actually easy for me to do that if necessary since my LCD swivels around and its right next to my receiver.


----------



## flierRider




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flierRider* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Glad to report that the senior person I contacted did respond and has promised to get someone technical to engage with me. I haven't heard anything this week but am hopeful for next week.....



Took some more firm prodding but finally got some response.


Senior Tech leaders at TWC confirm that they know of the issue of HDCP/HDMI with the DCT 6412 box. They will be testing the fix and if that works well, will roll it out in the next few months. This is good - they know it and have plans to fix it.


I'm pushing back to get some more firmness on dates - like when testing will start and how to stay engaged on the process so I know when I can take advantage of a better setup. At this point it's not firm enough for me.


So, some encouraging news in the near term - but we still have to get thru testing/deployment. If you are a TWC subscriber and have the aforementioned HDCP issue OR are considering adding an AVR to your mix (DCT 6412/HD TV), make noise. The more noise we make, the faster we'll all benefit.


----------



## casakid06

How do we 'make noise'? I have called them several times only to talk to people who have no idea what I am talking about... I asked to speak to people higher up, and they said I couldnt speak to the higher tier techs as they dont take phone calls... So who should I talk to? Thanks


----------



## flierRider




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flierRider* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Took some more firm prodding but finally got some response.
> 
> 
> Senior Tech leaders at TWC confirm that they know of the issue of HDCP/HDMI with the DCT 6412 box. They will be testing the fix and if that works well, will roll it out in the next few months. This is good - they know it and have plans to fix it.
> 
> 
> I'm pushing back to get some more firmness on dates - like when testing will start and how to stay engaged on the process so I know when I can take advantage of a better setup. At this point it's not firm enough for me.
> 
> 
> So, some encouraging news in the near term - but we still have to get thru testing/deployment. If you are a TWC subscriber and have the aforementioned HDCP issue OR are considering adding an AVR to your mix (DCT 6412/HD TV), make noise. The more noise we make, the faster we'll all benefit.



I am much more confident and understanding that the problem will be fixed by TWC. The folks I've chatted with have been good about explaining to me the state of things. The good news is they are working on final testing to support new boxes that support FCC Cable Card mandates. And that testing includes the fix for HDCP. It could still go sideways; the main software goes but the bug for HDCP doesn't prove out - but it could more than likely be fixed as part of the new firmware. My sense is they have a logistic challenge - making sure a lot of software all interrelated passes QA.


I've got a contact who will let me check back occasionally and see how things are going. So with testing starting in a few weeks, we may have some more insight in about two months about the "when" it will be available. Some time after that obviously, a fix could be available.


If you have HDMI and DCT6412 and an AVR, you will have problems using that setup for a few more months. If you can get around it by using component/optical then you can stay functional. If you're like me and want to buy a setup, know that it's still going to be a few more months. But it is known and will get fixed, I believe. I was about to drop TWC and try some other avenue but will now stay a customer - they were THAT open and helpful to me.


I now don't think we can do much to beat on them to force a fix. I work in software and understand the complexities in large complex systems. If the testing breaks down then maybe we should raise the noise. But right now, it just doesn't seem that that would solve the immediate problem.


Cheers!


----------



## skipsterut




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flierRider* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am much more confident and understanding that the problem will be fixed by TWC. The folks I've chatted with have been good about explaining to me the state of things. The good news is they are working on final testing to support new boxes that support FCC Cable Card mandates. And that testing includes the fix for HDCP. It could still go sideways; the main software goes but the bug for HDCP doesn't prove out - but it could more than likely be fixed as part of the new firmware. My sense is they have a logistic challenge - making sure a lot of software all interrelated passes QA.
> 
> 
> I've got a contact who will let me check back occasionally and see how things are going. So with testing starting in a few weeks, we may have some more insight in about two months about the "when" it will be available. Some time after that obviously, a fix could be available.
> 
> 
> If you have HDMI and DCT6412 and an AVR, you will have problems using that setup for a few more months. If you can get around it by using component/optical then you can stay functional. If you're like me and want to buy a setup, know that it's still going to be a few more months. But it is known and will get fixed, I believe. I was about to drop TWC and try some other avenue but will now stay a customer - they were THAT open and helpful to me.
> 
> 
> I now don't think we can do much to beat on them to force a fix. I work in software and understand the complexities in large complex systems. If the testing breaks down then maybe we should raise the noise. But right now, it just doesn't seem that that would solve the immediate problem.
> 
> 
> Cheers!



Hmmmm..... That's a very nice and easy-going approach to this problem -







- BUT the fact is that starting many months ago various cable companies and/or regions of the same cableco were deploying firmware V12.31 or 16.20 that does indeed FIX the problem that is the primary concern of those posting in this thread. Firmware V16.20 was just downloaded to my STB a few weeks ago and since then I have been able to switch the DCT6412 HDMI output via my AVR to my HDTV with no problem.


[START OF RANT]







Other than basic incompetence -- since the fix is known and widely available-- I find it VERY hard to understand why ANY cableco can not simply deploy the firmware that fixes the HDMI/HDCP repeater problem. IT IS AVAILABLE AND READY TO GO -- SOOOOO JUST DO IT -- DAMN IT!!!! Stop with the excuses and thumbs up the rectum. ("Rectum? Damn near killed him! -- obligatory ending to any use of the word "rectum")


I also work in software and understand the complexities of version upgrades, large-scale rollouts, etc. BUT IMO the cablecos have had PLENTY of time and opportunity to fix this problem and -- in many cases -- have simply refused to do so. The complexity of the problem was known long ago and a fix was available long ago. The reason it has not been deployed in many cases is that (for the most part) the cablecos have a monopoly and don't really give a ****.)[END OF RANT]


----------



## bernie33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flierRider* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am much more confident and understanding that the problem will be fixed by TWC. The folks I've chatted with have been good about explaining to me the state of things. The good news is they are working on final testing to support new boxes that support FCC Cable Card mandates. And that testing includes the fix for HDCP. It could still go sideways; the main software goes but the bug for HDCP doesn't prove out - but it could more than likely be fixed as part of the new firmware. My sense is they have a logistic challenge - making sure a lot of software all interrelated passes QA.
> 
> 
> I've got a contact who will let me check back occasionally and see how things are going. So with testing starting in a few weeks, we may have some more insight in about two months about the "when" it will be available. Some time after that obviously, a fix could be available.
> 
> 
> If you have HDMI and DCT6412 and an AVR, you will have problems using that setup for a few more months. If you can get around it by using component/optical then you can stay functional. If you're like me and want to buy a setup, know that it's still going to be a few more months. But it is known and will get fixed, I believe. I was about to drop TWC and try some other avenue but will now stay a customer - they were THAT open and helpful to me.
> 
> 
> I now don't think we can do much to beat on them to force a fix. I work in software and understand the complexities in large complex systems. If the testing breaks down then maybe we should raise the noise. But right now, it just doesn't seem that that would solve the immediate problem.
> 
> 
> Cheers!



I wasn't going to say it quite the way that Skipsterut said it, but I was going to say more or less the same thing. Motorola has developed a fix, quite some time ago, and Comcast, TWC and others have been rolling it out sporadically. I'll be glad when they have completely new software for the box, or a new box, but in the meantime there is a fix readily available. Even if they are trying to avoid two upgrades within a period of several months, they could/should make the existing fix available to people that report the problem now.


I am using the optical feed from the cablebox to the AVR, and the hfmi video feed direct to the TV as a bypass. BUT, it appears that the delay factor is different when displaying DVR video than when displaying DVD video. I'm hoping/expecting that difference to go away when everything goes through the HDMI feed. That will also provide the convenience of showing adjustments on the AVR to be displayed on the TV.


TWC certainly has no problem making repeated, frequent changes to the channel line-up. In my locality two significant changes in January alone.


So, glad you're getting responses, but they sound like someone just sharing their plans for the future, not someone responding in the best and easiest way to real customer needs. And I, too, have been involved in software product development and implementation of large systems.


Bernie


----------



## nama111

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dfreeze* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Happy to report that Insight Communications is getting ready to push-out firmware version 16.20! I just spoke to a very knowledgeable rep in their Florence office who gave me the information. No exact date yet, but he said 'within the next two weeks, barring any major issues'.
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if this is for all Insight customers or only their Northern Kentucky system?



---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi,

I stay in Lexington, KY and Insight Customer. Can you give me the tel # to contact to get firmware upgrade information. Tried customer support, and standard reply.

Did you receive the firmware upgrade. ?


Thanks.


----------



## flierRider




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skipsterut* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hmmmm..... That's a very nice and easy-going approach to this problem -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - BUT the fact is that starting many months ago various cable companies and/or regions of the same cableco were deploying firmware V12.31 or 16.20 that does indeed FIX the problem that is the primary concern of those posting in this thread. Firmware V16.20 was just downloaded to my STB a few weeks ago and since then I have been able to switch the DCT6412 HDMI output via my AVR to my HDTV with no problem.
> 
> 
> [START OF RANT]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other than basic incompetence -- since the fix is known and widely available-- I find it VERY hard to understand why ANY cableco can not simply deploy the firmware that fixes the HDMI/HDCP repeater problem. IT IS AVAILABLE AND READY TO GO -- SOOOOO JUST DO IT -- DAMN IT!!!! Stop with the excuses and thumbs up the rectum. ("Rectum? Damn near killed him! -- obligatory ending to any use of the word "rectum")
> 
> 
> I also work in software and understand the complexities of version upgrades, large-scale rollouts, etc. BUT IMO the cablecos have had PLENTY of time and opportunity to fix this problem and -- in many cases -- have simply refused to do so. The complexity of the problem was known long ago and a fix was available long ago. The reason it has not been deployed in many cases is that (for the most part) the cablecos have a monopoly and don't really give a ****.)[END OF RANT]



Good points.


I guess I"m not ranting because I investigated before I got into the situation of being challenged by the technology. I suppose I'm behind the curve/you/others in that regard.


I didn't try to find out why it's not fixed yet - TWC just took over our system a few months ago - and the box has not changed in one bit since then. Same firmware. So if I have a beef, it would be with Comcast (old system) which seems to be fixing it now for others. But since I'm in TWC-land, just in dumb bad luck/timing seems to rule.


It is VERY sad that the industry can't keep these kinds of problems from happening. I let lots of my friends know to be careful before the jump in.


I suggest you go blast those at TWC for the issue. Doing it here probably won't get much of their attention.


----------



## RookPSU

I have been having problems with this as well with Comcast in the Philadelphia area, and being a stubborn fool who demands answers I slowly pushed my way up the CSR chain at Comcast. I figured I'd share the responses.
_Hello Mr. McManimie,


We do not routinely disseminate code information to anyone as a general rule. The code you mentioned has other bugs in it that needed to be addressed and is being examined in detail in a lab scenario.


I can understand your unhappiness with the HDMI issue, but with monolith type code acceptance (TV Guide, SeaChange and Motorola in this case)there are other impacting events we must watch for.



Dan McMonigle

Director, New Product Implementation

Comcast East Division





-----Original Message-----

From: Bridge, David

Sent: Tuesday, February 06, 2007 1:37 PM

To: McMonigle, Dan

Subject: DVR Firmware HDMI question


Hello Dan,


Are you able to give me some advice on a Firmware issue affecting our DVR's? I have been responding to a customer who is trying to get any information on this issue, and I'm pretty well out of resources on this one.


Any help would be appreciated.


Please see correspondence, starting at very bottom. Thanks, David.



Original Message Follows:

-------------------------


We'll, with all due respect, if this was done on a routine basis then the firmware release that Motorola distributed last June ( http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/How_to_...rmware_and_Sof 

twar

e#Version_12.35) would have been installed by now. Moreover I am running 12.22, and thereby I haven't been upgraded in well over a year now.


David, I am fully aware that this is done by your engineering staff, and I also realize, based on extensive correspondence with your low level support staff that we are not permitted contact with the engineers. My question is whether you can provide me with some insight in regard to a roll out schedule for our area. This firmware upgrade has been distributed to scattered service areas throughout the country and so I was hoping at the very least I could speak to someone who is at the very least cognizant of this HDMI issue, and possibly provide me with a small nugget of info regarding when, if ever, I may be able to take advantage of the high end functionality that you allegedly support.


Respectfully,


-Ryan


-----Original Message-----

From: Comcast ECARE-NewCastle [mailto:[email protected]]

Sent: Saturday, February 03, 2007 11:46 AM

To: Ryan McManimie

Subject: RE: Service - Comcast Cable Television (KMM24634460V21127L0KM)


Dear Mr. McManimie,


Thank you for contacting Comcast Cable.


Firmware upgrades on Comcast equipment are carried out routinely by our engineering staff.


We have no input on when this is done - it the domain of the Engineering staff, who do not interact with customers on this issue.


Please be assured, the upgrade will be forthcoming, as/when our Engineering staff are ready with the upgrade.


Sincerely,

David

Comcast Customer Care Specialist_


----------



## mrgribbles

I have V 16.20 in my Moto 3412 hooked directly to a Mits 52631 and last night I got the "swamp water" green screen and the - compromised HDMI connection - message. A couple of cold starts with the TV and STB got me going again. I feel they still have a ways to go past 16.20.


----------



## cadsystems

So I'm not the only person with this problem. I contact Comcast everyday thru an online chat. I talk to either Nicole or Leslie sometimes another person and they keep telling me they won't push out a firmware for just one person. So I tell them I will keep coming back until they upgrade us all. I think I might just go to DirecTV even though I don't like the unsightly dishes and that they have to hang off of my house, but this is getting ridiculous.


I think the only thing that keeps me sane is that I get to pester Nicole and Leslie on a daily basis. Or does that make me crazy who knows.


By the way I have an Onkyo TX-SR674 with a Philips LCD, the POS 6412 PIII and on my way to pickup a PS3 this weekend. All of these could be ran thru the HDMI on my ONKYO only if I had the right firmware version. So for now I run my component cable and wait.


----------



## iceeagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cadsystems* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So I'm not the only person with this problem. I contact Comcast everyday thru an online chat. I talk to either Nicole or Leslie sometimes another person and they keep telling me they won't push out a firmware for just one person. So I tell them I will keep coming back until they upgrade us all. I think I might just go to DirecTV even though I don't like the unsightly dishes and that they have to hang off of my house, but this is getting ridiculous.
> 
> 
> I think the only thing that keeps me sane is that I get to pester Nicole and Leslie on a daily basis. Or does that make me crazy who knows.
> 
> 
> By the way I have an Onkyo TX-SR674 with a Philips LCD, the POS 6412 PIII and on my way to pickup a PS3 this weekend. All of these could be ran thru the HDMI on my ONKYO only if I had the right firmware version. So for now I run my component cable and wait.



You might want to check the 1080P Panel Wars III Westinghouse LVM-37w3 37" LCD thread here at avsforum [sorry, I cannot yet post a link]. The PS3 is reported to have HDMI handshaking problems. You might want to serach the thread to find out if HDMI-switch is viable at this time.


----------



## lovingdvd

Does this issue apply equally to those with the 3416?


----------



## lovingdvd

My 6412 box has the following software:


SW Ver 71.44 1203

Firmware: 09.19


These numbers do not seem to align with the firmware versions I've heard others reporting. Am I misreading this firmware? What version do I need have and does it have the patch applied for HDMI? Thanks.


----------



## bernie33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lovingdvd* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My 6412 box has the following software:
> 
> 
> SW Ver 71.44 1203
> 
> Firmware: 09.19
> 
> 
> These numbers do not seem to align with the firmware versions I've heard others reporting. Am I misreading this firmware? What version do I need have and does it have the patch applied for HDMI? Thanks.



No, that version does not fix the HDMI problem. It is a pretty old version. Check http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/How_to_...e_and_Software


----------



## lovingdvd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bernie33* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> No, that version does not fix the HDMI problem. It is a pretty old version. Check http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/How_to_...e_and_Software



Actually I was making an assumption that sounds like was incorrect based on your info...


Currently I have the 6412p1 (I believe it is the p1, definitely not the p3). My box only has DVI.


I'll be getting a new HDMI A/V receiver soon along with an HDMI display and am planning to pick up a new STB from Comcast that is the 6416 or 3416 with the HDMI.


I assumed that if I looked at the firmware on my old 6412 that it would be representative of the firmware I'd have on the new HDMI box. But it sounds like the firmware is specific to the box?


So is it possible then that if I picked up the new HDMI box it would have a newer firmware? Or was my original assumption actually correct and I'd have the same old firmware on that box too?


Thanks!


----------



## skipsterut




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lovingdvd* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Actually I was making an assumption that sounds like was incorrect based on your info...
> 
> 
> Currently I have the 6412p1 (I believe it is the p1, definitely not the p3). My box only has DVI.
> 
> 
> I'll be getting a new HDMI A/V receiver soon along with an HDMI display and am planning to pick up a new STB from Comcast that is the 6416 or 3416 with the HDMI.
> 
> 
> I assumed that if I looked at the firmware on my old 6412 that it would be representative of the firmware I'd have on the new HDMI box. But it sounds like the firmware is specific to the box?
> 
> 
> So is it possible then that if I picked up the new HDMI box it would have a newer firmware? Or was my original assumption actually correct and I'd have the same old firmware on that box too?



Did you read the info in the Wiki link in bernie33's post? The firmware isn't specific to the box itself, but to the model or series (phase). It's kind of obvious that you have a P1 box which has a completely different firmware series than P2 and P3 boxes.


Whether or not a new 64XX (P2 or P3) or 34XX box in your region has the required firmware to fix the HDCP repeater problem -- maybe someone can tell you if you'll post where you are geographically. Or call your local cableco and ask them.


Better yet, since it doesn't cost anything and you need to do it anyway, just go to your local cableco office with your P1 in hand, and exchange it for the latest model they have available. You'll more than likely get a P3 box (maybe P2, but I doubt it) which will certainly have different firmware than your P1 box. Take it home, plug it in and then follow the Wiki instructions to see which firmware version you have. If you're lucky you'll have 12.35 or 16.20.


----------



## cadsystems

Working with Comcast in Richmond is very painful. I had them send out a technician with a new box. He called me up and asked me what firmware was. After I told him he told me to call another office in the area. I actually got to speak to a manager and they basically said "We'll get to it when we get to it". I'm so freakin irritated with this. I am still not getting this resolved.


I've talked to DirectTV and the sales person didn't know what HDMI was or what firmware was. So I hung up and called Verizon FIOS, fortunately they have the same boxes 6412 and she said they are using firmware 15.18 which from the wiki doesn't even exist so I'm pretty sure she doesn't know what firmware means either. She tried though, at least.


Why do companies hire people who do not know what they are selling or what features come with the product. How hard can it be to read a little about your product. Basically we're all screwed until they hire some compotent people who give a d**n about the customers.


----------



## cadsystems

At Comcast, the customer is always wrong.


----------



## skipsterut




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cadsystems* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> --SNIP--
> 
> So for now I run my component cable and wait.



That's what I did because my HDTV only has one HDMI input and I also wanted to be able to control everything thorugh the AVR. But if your TV has 2 HDMI inputs another option is to run HDMI from the 6412 directly to the TV and switch the TV's source between the AVR feed of your other gear and the 6412 depending on what you are watching. The only advantage of this is being able to have digital video instead of component while you are waiting for your local Comcast to fix the HDCP repeater problem. I personally can not see the difference in HD between component and HDMI signals as displayed on my TV, so I was fine with my setup. But others have a more discerning eye and prefer the digital video.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cadsystems* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> --SNIP--
> 
> Why do companies hire people who do not know what they are selling or what features come with the product. How hard can it be to read a little about your product. Basically we're all screwed until they hire some compotent people who give a d**n about the customers.



As Slick Willie said "I feel your pain." Sounds like you are doing everything possible to get someone at your local Comcast to respond to the issue, but they appear to be even more incompetent and less customer friendly than many others. I've alrady done my rant about this kind of behavior by Comcast and other cablecos so won't do it again ...... but ARRGGHHHHH!!!!


----------



## rdlink

I have the 6416, and Comcast upgraded our firmware about 4 days before my HDMI cables arrived.


Plugged it in through my Onkyo TX-SR604 HDMI Port 1, and no picture. Spent about an hour on the phone with the comcast technician. She never solved the issue, but she was very pleasant and did know about the HDCP issues, and she tried to troubleshoot that. When we gave up she took my information and told me that she would have another technician, who "was very versed in this stuff" contact me when he got off of his next call. Must have been a long call, because a week and a half later I still haven't heard from him.


Called Onkyo, and they suggested performing a clear on my receiver, and configuring the HDMI ports again. I did this, and it didn't seem to work. Then I decided to try moving the cable over to HDMI port 2, and viola!! It worked. HDMI Port 1 wants to automatically configure to the DVD input when you turn on HDMI switching, so I'm wondering if Onkyo won't allow the connection for non-DVD sources through HDMI 1. Sounds far fetched to me, and when I get a few minutes (my cable box is in the basement, and my tv is in the family room, so changing sources and testing requires a lot of trips up and down the stairs) I'm going to switch back to HDMI 1 with the Comcast box to see if I still get a picture.


----------



## lovingdvd

Does this bug we are discussing affect all HDMI switchers, or just those in A/V receivers?


For example, I may hold off on an HDMI switching receiver and just get a 3 in 1 HDMI switcher. If my local Comcast does not have the corrected firmware, will I have the same problem of not being able to get HDMI on my display throught the switcher (or is this issue specific somehow to A/V receiver switching)?


Thanks!


----------



## skipsterut




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lovingdvd* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does this bug we are discussing affect all HDMI switchers, or just those in A/V receivers?
> 
> 
> For example, I may hold off on an HDMI switching receiver and just get a 3 in 1 HDMI switcher. If my local Comcast does not have the corrected firmware, will I have the same problem of not being able to get HDMI on my display throught the switcher (or is this issue specific somehow to A/V receiver switching)?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I think I have seen posts saying that some video scalers and/or switchers are OK, but can't guarantee it. The basic problem is that the STB's can't handshake correctly with any device that identifies itself as an HDCP repeater. It would seem to me that a simple switch is not a "repeater" in the sense defined in the HDCP spec, but that's just an assumption. Perhaps you could find out either in the specs or from the manuafcturer of the switcher if it is considered as an HDCP repeater or not. Another option is to buy it from a company with a good 30 day return policy (e.g. jr.com, Vanns, etc.), try it out and return if it doesn't work.


As I mentioned in a couple of my previous posts I didn't find the option of connecting the STB via component as an interim solution to an HDMI switching AVR to be that bad -- aggravating and frustrating that it had to be done -- but IMO preferable to spending money for an extra device such as an HDMI switcher. If you're ready to upgrade your system with a new AVR and the only thing stopping you is the STB HDCP problem, I would go ahead and enjoy the benefits of the new setup now, and just live with component out of the STB until they update your firmware, which I imagine will probably be in the next few months anyway, since many regions have already deployed the new firmware. Then when they do update your firmware all you need to do is replace the component cable from the STB to the AVR with an HDMI cable and your in "full digital" mode.


Another thing to consider is that most of the new AVR's are also video scalers, so even a component input to the AVR will be not only converted to HDMI digital it would also be upscaled to 720p, 1080i, or 1080p depending on the AVR and your HDTV's display capability. So from a PQ perspective the HDMI out of the STB is almost unnecessary if your AVR does a good job of scaling the video. Again, thinking of this as a temp ifx until the STB firmware is updated -- hopefully soon. Just my $0.02 FWIW.


----------



## traderyodoa

I'm with Comcast in Annapolis, MD and am building a new media room. I was an early HDMI convert and ran into the HDCP issue right off the bat - that was many moons ago and I'm deflated checking back on this forum to find the problem evidently hasn't been resolved. In my new media room I have to pull in-wall cables (electrical inspectors, don't you know) so I have to get it right. I'm using the new Mits HC5000BL projector and was going to run HDMI from my amp - sounds like I better opt for a high quality component cable instead!


----------



## skipsterut




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *traderyodoa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm with Comcast in Annapolis, MD and am building a new media room. I was an early HDMI convert and ran into the HDCP issue right off the bat - that was many moons ago and I'm deflated checking back on this forum to find the problem evidently hasn't been resolved. In my new media room I have to pull in-wall cables (electrical inspectors, don't you know) so I have to get it right. I'm using the new Mits HC5000BL projector and was going to run HDMI from my amp - sounds like I better opt for a high quality component cable instead!



Which amp/AVR do you have? Assuming its a fairly recent model AVR with HDMI capability, you can probably still run HDMI from the AVR to the the Mits pj since the AVR should either transcode (i.e., convert from analog to digital with no change in resolution) and/or transcode and upscale any lower level signal. Thats' how I am using my Pio Elite 72. I have the following inputs -- 2 HDMI (Moto STB and Oppo 970 DVD), 1 component (also the Moto STB), 1 composite (an old VCR) but there is just one HDMI output to my Panny HDTV -- since the Pio transcodes all the lower level signals to the HDMI out.










BTW -- One thing to be careful about in long runs of HDMI is to get the right gauge wire --or for really long runs you might need an amp/repeater in the circuit. See thie Wikibook article for more .


----------



## lovingdvd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skipsterut* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think I have seen posts saying that some video scalers and/or switchers are OK, but can't guarantee it. The basic problem is that the STB's can't handshake correctly with any device that identifies itself as an HDCP repeater. It would seem to me that a simple switch is not a "repeater" in the sense defined in the HDCP spec, but that's just an assumption.



So are there SOME A/V receivers that will work with HDMI and firmware prior to 12.35?


I just picked up a 3416. I don't have my A/V receiver with HDMI switching yet so I can't try that part of it out. The firmware shows at 12.31. Not good...


I was wondering though - as soon as I plugged in my box it did not download any firmware. Is it possible that it will take hours/days/weeks and then download new software? The box was factory sealed with plastic so perhaps its possible that Comcast in my area is running firmware, and it just will take the box some time to download it? Is it worth me forcing a refresh of the firmware to see what happens?


Thanks!!


----------



## skipsterut




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lovingdvd* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So are there SOME A/V receivers that will work with HDMI and firmware prior to 12.35?



Maybe, but not that I have heard of. Certainly not if they are HDCP compliant.



> Quote:
> I just picked up a 3416. I don't have my A/V receiver with HDMI switching yet so I can't try that part of it out. The firmware shows at 12.31. Not good...



3416 is good -- all digital and 160 GB -- the current max available from Comcast. But yep - 12.31 is not good for HDMI via an AVR.



> Quote:
> Is it worth me forcing a refresh of the firmware to see what happens?



Probably can't hurt - especially since it was "factory wrapped" when you got it. But since you don't have an HDMI AVR yet what's the rush?


----------



## lovingdvd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skipsterut* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Probably can't hurt - especially since it was "factory wrapped" when you got it. But since you don't have an HDMI AVR yet what's the rush?



I'll be picking up the new HDMI AVR within the next week or two so I'm just trying to get prepared in advance.


Let's say worse case scenario I can't get the HDMI working through the AVR. In this case I will run the HDMI to the display straight from STB. Then use an optical cable into my AVR.


However can someone please confirm that when the HDMI is used on the 3416 - does it still output 5.1 audio simultaneously on the optical jack (even though an HDMI cable is plugged in)?


Thanks!


----------



## bernie33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lovingdvd* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'll be picking up the new HDMI AVR within the next week or two so I'm just trying to get prepared in advance.
> 
> 
> Let's say worse case scenario I can't get the HDMI working through the AVR. In this case I will run the HDMI to the display straight from STB. Then use an optical cable into my AVR.
> 
> 
> However can someone please confirm that when the HDMI is used on the 3416 - does it still output 5.1 audio simultaneously on the optical jack (even though an HDMI cable is plugged in)?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I have a 6412-3, connected the way you describe to the TV and the AVR, and yes the audio works fine.


----------



## skipsterut




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lovingdvd* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'll be picking up the new HDMI AVR within the next week or two so I'm just trying to get prepared in advance.
> 
> 
> Let's say worse case scenario I can't get the HDMI working through the AVR. In this case I will run the HDMI to the display straight from STB. Then use an optical cable into my AVR.
> 
> 
> However can someone please confirm that when the HDMI is used on the 3416 - does it still output 5.1 audio simultaneously on the optical jack (even though an HDMI cable is plugged in)?



It does on my 6412 -- all outputs are active at all times, and using one does not have any effect on the others. I'd be 99% certain it's the same on the 3416. But maybe someone with a 3416 can "chime in" here to confirm.


I think I saw this issue addressed in the official 3412 & 3416 thread so either a thread search or a new post there might get you a quick answer.


----------



## lovingdvd

Well, you guys called it and I confirmed it... Just tried with firmware 12.31 sending HDMI from the 3416 into my A/V receiver and to my display via HDMI. It shows the picture just fine for a few seconds, then puts up this message, then goes to an all green screen:


"The set-top does not support HD content protected repeaters. Please use the YPbPr outputs for your HD connections." Arghh!










Does anyone have a good suggestion for a good way to find the right contact within my local Comcast office who knows about firmware updates and works on the tech side of things? I'm sure if I just call in with this to the regular customer service folks they either won't have a clue what I'm talking about or have no useful info. Thanks!


----------



## bernie33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lovingdvd* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, you guys called it and I confirmed it... Just tried with firmware 12.31 sending HDMI from the 3416 into my A/V receiver and to my display via HDMI. It shows the picture just fine for a few seconds, then puts up this message, then goes to an all green screen:
> 
> 
> "The set-top does not support HD content protected repeaters. Please use the YPbPr outputs for your HD connections." Arghh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have a good suggestion for a good way to find the right contact within my local Comcast office who knows about firmware updates and works on the tech side of things? I'm sure if I just call in with this to the regular customer service folks they either won't have a clue what I'm talking about or have no useful info. Thanks!



You're in the same boat as the rest of us, waiting for our respective cable companies to roll-out the update. And local franchises are on different schedules, there is no consistency across the country within either Comcast or Time Warner.


----------



## skipsterut




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bernie33* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You're in the same boat as the rest of us, waiting for our respective cable companies to roll-out the update. And local franchises are on different schedules, there is no consistency across the country within either Comcast or Time Warner.



What he said.


Fortunately I am one of the lucky few -- V16.20 was deployed by our headend in early January. But since I had post #2 (and many more) in this thread, you can see that I've been pushing, shoving -- and mostly waiting -- for almost a year.


As to trying to get help/info from your local Comcast -- it's just a matter of luck -- but stubborn persistence, refusing (politely) to take the standard CSR line of crap and insisting to speak to a manager -- maybe, but not likely -- will help. Perhaps you'll at least get through to someone who is willing to say when they will roll out the FW update, so you won't have to stew and fume with no end in sight.

















Good luck. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## paesan

I have a supervisor at Cox cable looking into my firmware problem. It took me many calls to finally get someone to listen to me. Most CSRs didn't even know what I was talking about. She actually called me back and told me they are looking into it. She then said she would call back in the next couple of days with more info. I was impressed I even got that far. This is total bullcrap that they can't just update the boxes. I told her that these receivers are becoming mainstream and they are going to be getting many complaints. I am keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## cadsystems




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *paesan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have a supervisor at Cox cable looking into my firmware problem. It took me many calls to finally get someone to listen to me. Most CSRs din't even know what I was talking about. She actually called me back and told me they are looking into it. She then said she would call back in the next couple of days with more info. I was impressed I even got that far. This is total bullcrap that they can't just update the boxes. I told her that these receivers are becoming mainstream and they are going to be getting many complaints. I am keeping my fingers crossed.



I filed a complaint with the Better Business Bureau and a Comcast representative said that she didn't know what firmware was until she saw my complaint. I told her most of your people don't know what it is, that's the problem. She still said that "it is in testing" and "will be released" so basically I'm screwed until then. So filing a complaint with the BBB gets you no where. Next stop FCC.


----------



## paesan

It would be nice if someone could develop a firmware upgrade utility and get access to the upgraded firmware files. I even offered to be a beta tester and they told me that they don't offer that. I laugh when I get that damn generic comment about how "we don't offer support over hdmi". If I learn I can get a direct tv box that can satisfy my needs then I will switch over and drop cable.


----------



## PaulHikeS2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skipsterut* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What he said.
> 
> 
> Fortunately I am one of the lucky few -- V16.20 was deployed by our headend in early January. But since I had post #2 (and many more) in this thread, you can see that I've been pushing, shoving -- and mostly waiting -- for almost a year.
> 
> 
> As to trying to get help/info from your local Comcast -- it's just a matter of luck -- but stubborn persistence, refusing (politely) to take the standard CSR line of crap and insisting to speak to a manager -- maybe, but not likely -- will help. Perhaps you'll at least get through to someone who is willing to say when they will roll out the FW update, so you won't have to stew and fume with no end in sight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck. Let us know how it goes.



Of course, as you've seen from other posters, it's not necessarily a good thing to get a date, because technical problems can and do push that date back multiple times, causing increased frustration. In my area, we had multiple dates to get 12.35, but as other areas rolled it out, the new bugs it brought caused my area to scrap it altogether and wait for 16.20.


----------



## lovingdvd

What firmware update contains the new (fancy) menu's with video windows and so forth (VRN I think it may be called)? When our area rolls this out will that for sure include the HDMI repeater fix or are these things separate?


----------



## cadsystems




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lovingdvd* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What firmware update contains the new (fancy) menu's with video windows and so forth (VRN I think it may be called)? When our area rolls this out will that for sure include the HDMI repeater fix or are these things separate?



I think these are different. I've been on 12.31 for a while and my menu's changed but my firmware stayed the same. Someone can correct me if I'm wrong.


Low rumbling chant "Fios, Fios, Fios, Fios"


Maybe when Fios is in my neighborhood, it will make comcast crumble and then another providor can go on ignoring my pleadings.


----------



## paesan

Well I am completely surprised that I got a follow up call from the supervisor at Cox cable telling me that they plan on doing a firmware upgrade in March (this month). She is not sure what date but it should be in March. I just hope that they follow thru with this.


----------



## cadsystems

I just wrote a complaint letter to Comcast headquarters and finally someone called me back from my local Comcast headend and said that we will be getting firmware 16.35 on Wednesday night Thursday morning. This should fix all my problems even some that other users are having with the DVR.


----------



## lovingdvd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cadsystems* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just wrote a complaint letter to Comcast headquarters and finally someone called me back from my local Comcast headend and said that we will be getting firmware 16.35 on Wednesday night Thursday morning. This should fix all my problems even some that other users are having with the DVR.



Great news! Did they say what areas it would be rolled out in?


----------



## skipsterut




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cadsystems* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just wrote a complaint letter to Comcast headquarters and finally someone called me back from my local Comcast headend and said that we will be getting firmware 16.35 on Wednesday night Thursday morning. This should fix all my problems even some that other users are having with the DVR.



Yes, that's great news! Enjoy!










Maybe more complaint letters would get more action -- or at least a higher level of communication with their customers.


----------



## bernie33

Our Time Warner DVR hasn't made the shift to Dalight Savings Time. Neither has the Guide. I don't find anything on TWC's webpages about it either.


I'm surprised I haven't seen it mentioned here.


Bernie


----------



## lovingdvd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skipsterut* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes, that's great news! Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe more complaint letters would get more action -- or at least a higher level of communication with their customers.



To who's attention at corporate should we send a letter?


----------



## skipsterut




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lovingdvd* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> To who's attention at corporate should we send a letter?



cadsystems -- who did you write to? Was it your local Comcast HQ or corporate HQ? How did you address it -- i.e., to who's attention?


----------



## cadsystems




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skipsterut* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> cadsystems -- who did you write to? Was it your local Comcast HQ or corporate HQ? How did you address it -- i.e., to who's attention?



I went online and found this link under executive section of the website [email protected] and wrote about a 2 page synopsis of the problem and how to fix it plus the run around that I was getting from my local Richmond Headend. The next day I got an email back, the day after that I got a phone call, and then the day after that I got an Engineer that left a message that said they were pushing out 16.35 to the Richmond VA area on Wednesday night. It's done. It works pretty good, haven't had a time to test it thuroughly since I was in DC all day working on a DS3 connection with Verizon. I did notice that when using the HDMI when I change channels it takes a few seconds for the signal to show up then it's fine. My Onkyo shows no signal for about 5 seconds then it comes through. Anyone else having this problem? It's not horrible but it would be nice if it worked faster. I hate this whole HDCP issue making us jump through hoops just to get our equipment hooked up and running right.


----------



## rdlink

I have the Onkyo TX-SR604, and I get the same delay. I typically only see it when I go from an HD broadcast to a non-HD broadcast or vice-versa. But I sometimes "lose signal" for as much as 5 seconds or so when I'm skipping forward on a recorded or time-shifted program.


I have a friend who just hooked up his Comcast box and Pioneer HTR via HDMI, and he's reported similar delays.


----------



## cadsystems




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdlink* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have the Onkyo TX-SR604, and I get the same delay. I typically only see it when I go from an HD broadcast to a non-HD broadcast or vice-versa. But I sometimes "lose signal" for as much as 5 seconds or so when I'm skipping forward on a recorded or time-shifted program.
> 
> 
> I have a friend who just hooked up his Comcast box and Pioneer HTR via HDMI, and he's reported similar delays.



I read some where that a person fixed it by hooking up his audio thru another cable and assigning that audio to the port and that fixed this problem. i might try that this weekend to see if that fixes this problem.


----------



## rdlink




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cadsystems* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I read some where that a person fixed it by hooking up his audio thru another cable and assigning that audio to the port and that fixed this problem. i might try that this weekend to see if that fixes this problem.




Not sure if that would work or not. I may try it also, just to see. I have a feeling it may have more to do with HDMI/HDCP video than audio.


Even if it does work I don't like that as a workaround. One of the selling points of HDMI is the ability to cut down on cables, and get rid of the need for the TOS cable. If they're going to make me live with the HDCP aspect of HDMI, I would expect to get the ostensible benefits, too.


----------



## skipsterut




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdlink* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Not sure if that would work or not. I may try it also, just to see. I have a feeling it may have more to do with HDMI/HDCP video than audio.
> 
> 
> Even if it does work I don't like that as a workaround. One of the selling points of HDMI is the ability to cut down on cables, and get rid of the need for the TOS cable. If they're going to make me live with the HDCP aspect of HDMI, I would expect to get the ostensible benefits, too.



Not that I care much about this subject being a bit OT for this thread, but thought I'd mention that you might get more input on your problem by posting in the broader " Official 6412 thread ."


Also thought I'd mention that I am using HDMI exclusively for both video and audio through a Pio Elite 72 AVR to a Panny 42" HD plasma. There is always a brief interruption of both video and audio on any channel change (1 or 2 seconds) and even longer when going from HD to SD, or vice-versa, while the signal resyncs (1-3 seconds). BUT I have not experienced the problem you describe on playback of recorded or time shifted shows.


Perhaps it's firmware related (I am on V16.20) but could also just be a bad box. Why not exchange it and see if that helps?


----------



## rdlink

Not sure I quite agree with the OT call, given the fact that I believe this is all related to buggy firmware in relation to HDMI/HDCP on the STB. but whatever.


I actually just got the box not too long ago. It has the 16.20 firmware on it. Given the fact that 4 different people, including yourself, using 4 different HTRs are all experiencing roughly the same problems, I think it points to the fact that Motorola still has a ways to go to make this box all it should be for the HDMI connection.


I shudder to think what's going to happen when/if Comcast and Tivo get the Tivo front end on this thing.


----------



## mdrbuy

I too recently updated my 64XX to a 3416 and changed from a DVI only connection to an HDMI connection. My old setup worked flawlessly with the exception that I had a phase one box and it overheated and hung up all the time with remote control issues. The 3416 has performed excellently with this:


ONE EXCEPTION My TV does not like the HDMI input from the DVR I have to either power off and on the DVR AFTER the tv has been turned on (try powering your dvr off and on while its recording something) OR kill myself reaching behind and unplugging the HDMI cable and replugging it back in. Either way will establish the HDCP handshake but you have to do one or the other. You cant just turn on the TV and watch. Lots of other people are experiencing the same problem and it seems the only solution is to wait for the 16.35 firmware update in your area and hope it fixes this one!


Anybody know when Atlatna, GA is getting the 16.35 firmware?


----------



## bernie33

Firmware 16.35 upgrade

My local TWC franchise is testing 16.35 and allowed me to do a user test. So far the results are very positive. The HDCP problem when connecting to a surround sound via an HDMI cable is resolved. So far we have not had any occurrences of the loss of sound that frequently occurred after rewinding or fast forwarding. You can now setup multiple Favorites lists, i.e. for different family members, and switch between them.


I've updated the wikibook to describe how to setup the multiple lists and how to switch between them. http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/How_to...orola_DVR/Setup 


Bernie


----------



## letsee13

Is anyone else in Los Angeles with Time Warner Cable? I spent an hour going around in circles with the idiot tech on the phone who had no idea what I was talking about. He said they'd have to send a technician out with a new box. I explained that it's not a box issue, it's the software/firmware and that it is something they download/push from the headend to update all the boxes. HELP.


----------



## flierRider

My source says the fix is in - HDCP fixed and approved for deployment. The best way to get the fix is to get a Cable Card set-top - these all have the fix and have to be deployed by end of June. It's fixed in other units but up to local area when it gets delivered.


Anyone know how feasible it is to just take my DCT6412 box into the local office and request a Cable Card box?


Anyone recently get a Cable Card box and verify the fix?


----------



## bernie33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *letsee13* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is anyone else in Los Angeles with Time Warner Cable? I spent an hour going around in circles with the idiot tech on the phone who had no idea what I was talking about. He said they'd have to send a technician out with a new box. I explained that it's not a box issue, it's the software/firmware and that it is something they download/push from the headend to update all the boxes. HELP.



You may have better luck through the online method of communicating with them and asking them to forward your request to the Regional VP of Engineering or the Regional Operations Manager. Those people will understand the issue. The Customer Service people are not expected to deal with firmware and are not trained in what it even is.


The technical management will understand. They can also contact their national support teams and also their Motorola rep. You might even suggest that they contact their peers in the Dallas area who are very familiar with the issue - and were very helpful in my case.


To upgrade your box they must also bring their headend equipment up to the right level of support, and they must get their version of all the iGuide software at the right level. They need to upgrade both the firmware to 16.35 and then the iGuide software in your box to work with the new firmware.


----------



## TIM4545

I got the update 5/28/07 16.35 and it works Great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



By the way i am in southtexas


----------



## flierRider




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flierRider* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My source says the fix is in - HDCP fixed and approved for deployment. The best way to get the fix is to get a Cable Card set-top - these all have the fix and have to be deployed by end of June. It's fixed in other units but up to local area when it gets delivered.
> 
> 
> Anyone know how feasible it is to just take my DCT6412 box into the local office and request a Cable Card box?
> 
> 
> Anyone recently get a Cable Card box and verify the fix?



Oh great great news!

Came home tonight, flipped on TV to see Cle/Det game. Hit the guide and something looks different (icon sizes). Go looking at firmware and VOILA 16.35.

Drool starts to form rapidly on my quivering lips.... Could this be.... I haven't changed the box but...


Quickly drain my beer, start yanking cables, redirecting from DCT6412 into AVR, reprogram AVR and VOILA!!!!


HDMI works through my AVR now! No more optical cable.


I am very pleased. Did I say it works now - hdmi and hdcp - cablebox -to - avr -to - TV - all HD!!!! it WORKS it WORKS it WORKS!


And our friends at TWC delivered as promised. Engineering folks kept me in the loop, said it would be ready for June. Got it 5/31 delivered as normal via local (Dallas) update - same box, no cable card, and it works!


Now I have to figure out my Logitech/Harmony id/pwd to reset my Harmony remote to remove a useless step....


Can I interest anyone in an optical cable? B^)


----------



## casakid06

Wow, thats great news. I tried it today and it worked for me too!!! Now finally my all HDMI setup is complete.


----------



## paesan

Wow, Cox cable in RI just updated their dvr to firmware version 16.38. Finally I can hook up my dvr to my yamaha 6090 with hdmi. Back a few months ago I complained and got to talk to a supervisor and she promised it would be in late March to April, I guess better late than never. Finally an all hdmi setup.


----------



## skipsterut




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *paesan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Wow, Cox cable in RI just updated their dvr to firmware version 16.38. Finally I can hook up my dvr to my yamaha 6090 with hdmi. Back a few months ago I complained and got to talk to a supervisor and she promised it would be in late March to April, I guess better late than never. Finally an all hdmi setup.



It's been more than 15 months since we started this thread, but based on this post and a few others recently it sounds like most cable systems are finally getting up to date with later firmware/software that allows connection to HDCP repeaters. That's great to hear!







Hang in there those of you who haven't been upgraded yet. Sounds like progress is coming more and more quickly. Maybe someday soon we can close down this thread and ALL just simply enjoy the advantages of an 100% digital HT setup.


----------



## wdkerbow

Suddenlink in Pflugerville Texas has updated customer boxes with 16.35. I like some of the new features (bold letters on unwatched recordings, grouping recordings and iGuide sort options). I don't like the extra confirmation dialog box to delete a recorded show.


----------



## tex1080

Now that we all have the proper firmware version I have ran into another issue. While I am waiting on a response from Time Warner I was wondering if anyone had a solution. It looks like my hdmi port has been disabled through software. Whenever i go into the setup menu under dvi/hdmi it shows the port as turned off. Does anyone know if there is a code to reactivate the port.


Thanks,


----------



## skipsterut




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tex1080* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Now that we all have the proper firmware version I have ran into another issue. While I am waiting on a response from Time Warner I was wondering if anyone had a solution. It looks like my hdmi port has been disabled through software. Whenever i go into the setup menu under dvi/hdmi it shows the port as turned off. Does anyone know if there is a code to reactivate the port.



I haven't had to do anything to mine, so can't answer directly. But maybe a post in the official 6412 thread would get more eyeballs on the problem and possibly a better response.


----------



## ZippoMan

Today COX dropped off a DCT6412 III and HDMI does not work with my Westinghouse 42" 1080p LCD - it says something about HDCP Authentication Failed. Do I have any hope? The firmware is 16.38. I also wanted to mention that I just moved so I had to switch from Time Warner, I believe I previously had a 6412 (looked the same) and HDMI worked just fine!


----------



## ZippoMan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ZippoMan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Today COX dropped off a DCT6412 III and HDMI does not work with my Westinghouse 42" 1080p LCD - it says something about HDCP Authentication Failed. Do I have any hope? The firmware is 16.38. I also wanted to mention that I just moved so I had to switch from Time Warner, I believe I previously had a 6412 (looked the same) and HDMI worked just fine!



Well I tried everything and finally gave up. I went to a COX store and traded in my old 6412 for a brand spanking new 3416 - this thing looks awesome and HDMI works like a champ! They said it came out last week.


----------



## biglebowski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdlink* /forum/post/10068608
> 
> 
> I have the Onkyo TX-SR604, and I get the same delay. I typically only see it when I go from an HD broadcast to a non-HD broadcast or vice-versa. But I sometimes "lose signal" for as much as 5 seconds or so when I'm skipping forward on a recorded or time-shifted program.
> 
> 
> I have a friend who just hooked up his Comcast box and Pioneer HTR via HDMI, and he's reported similar delays.



Did you ever get this working?


I just tried setting this up with my brother this afternoon, and we got lost signals pretty randomly when flipping channels. This was with the Onkyo TX-SR604 and a Samsung HL-S5087W TV.


----------



## chernomorez

I have the 6400 Motorola set top box running 16.35. When I try to connect it to Onkyo 605 receiver via DVI/HDMI cable, I still get the HDCP Repeater error: http://i1.tinypic.com/2yv4g9x.jpg 


Any suggestions?


----------



## skipsterut




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chernomorez* /forum/post/12456337
> 
> 
> I have the 6400 Motorola set top box running 16.35. When I try to connect it to Onkyo 605 receiver via DVI/HDMI cable, I still get the HDCP Repeater error: http://i1.tinypic.com/2yv4g9x.jpg
> 
> 
> Any suggestions?



That's strange for FW 16.35. I don't have the Onkyo so can't be of much help other than to suggest all the normal troubleshooting actions which you have probably already tried. Cold boot the Moto box, check the HDMI cable, call Onkyo to see if they have it as a known issue (perhaps a firmware upgrade is needed for the Onkyo?), etc.


This thread is pretty much dead so you might get more/better answers in either the official Moto 6412 thread or the Onkyo 605 owners thread . Good luck.


----------

